# Non fermarsi davanti a niente.



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

Ieri sono andata alla fiera del libro di Milano.
Ho seguito diversi incontri di scrittori tra questi con uno che è diventato famoso per i suoi racconti di famiglia con tre figlie molto amate è una moglie adorata.
Tra le domande gli è stato chiesto se il suo raccontarsi come padre e compagno ideale gli avesse fatto ricevere proposte amorose. Ha risposto che oltre a apprezzamenti simpatici ha ricevuto anche qualche profferta sessuale esplicita con tanto di foto esplicative.
La cosa lo ha molto sconcertato. Se si fanno queste cose nei confronti di un uomo che racconta della sua famiglia significa che ci sono persone che non si fermano davanti a niente.
Verissimo.
Lo conferma la mia esperienza. Non solo il traditore non tiene conto delle possibili conseguenze per la propria famiglia, ma anche i potenziali amanti se ne sentono totalmente non solo deresponsabilizzati, ma del tutto non toccati.
Mi viene da pensare a chi imbratta un muro appena dipinto o getta immondizia in una pulitissima piazza d'arte.
Perché non ci si ferma davanti a niente?


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Una volta trovai un cellulare nuovissimo, top di gamma, del modello che piaceva a me.
Mi prodigai per restituirlo al proprietario e ricevetti una piccola ricompensa.
Io ho immaginato ci fosse qualcuno disperato per averlo perso, e in effetti era proprio così.
Altri non avrebbero fatto questo ragionamento e se lo sarebbero tenuto.
Non siamo tutti uguali.

PS Mandatemi pure le foto esplicative in MP, grazie, se vi piace quello che scrivo.:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una volta trovai un cellulare nuovissimo, top di gamma, del modello che piaceva a me.
> Mi prodigai per restituirlo al proprietario e ricevetti una piccola ricompensa.
> Io ho immaginato ci fosse qualcuno disperato per averlo perso, e in effetti era proprio così.
> Altri non avrebbero fatto questo ragionamento e se lo sarebbero tenuto.
> ...


Nei confronti di un uomo che scrive dei suoi figli non è necessario uno sforzo di immaginazione :unhappy:

Oltretutto il suo fascino è costituito proprio dal suo essere il compagno e padre ideale.

Per cui è proprio come se ci fossero persone che provano proprio l'impulso di rovinare quello che è bello.


----------



## Tradito? (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una volta trovai un cellulare nuovissimo, top di gamma, del modello che piaceva a me.
> Mi prodigai per restituirlo al proprietario e ricevetti una piccola ricompensa.
> Io ho immaginato ci fosse qualcuno disperato per averlo perso, e in effetti era proprio così.
> Altri non avrebbero fatto questo ragionamento e se lo sarebbero tenuto.
> ...


È ci scommetterei che le ha anche accettate

Inviato dal mio SM-A520F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

Tradito? ha detto:


> È ci scommetterei che le ha anche accettate
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A520F utilizzando Tapatalk


No.
Ovviamente no.


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ieri sono andata alla fiera del libro di Milano.
> Ho seguito diversi incontri di scrittori tra questi con uno che è diventato famoso per i suoi racconti di famiglia con tre figlie molto amate è una moglie adorata.
> Tra le domande gli è stato chiesto se il suo raccontarsi come padre e compagno ideale gli avesse fatto ricevere proposte amorose. Ha risposto che oltre a apprezzamenti simpatici ha ricevuto anche qualche profferta sessuale esplicita con tanto di foto esplicative.
> La cosa lo ha molto sconcertato. Se si fanno queste cose nei confronti di un uomo che racconta della sua famiglia significa che ci sono persone che non si fermano davanti a niente.
> ...


Perchè si risponde affermativamente a quella stupida (se vogliamo) domandina: Perchè no?
Perchè parafrasando una canzoncina molto in voga adesso "non me ne frega niente di niente e se il mondo cade non mi prende......


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

Io credo che la cosa sia più complessa.
Credo che cercare di distruggere l'armonia altrui dia a persone con un certo tipo di disagio mola soddisfazione. Come chi compie atti vandalici.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che la cosa sia più complessa.
> Credo che cercare di distruggere l'armonia altrui dia a persone con un certo tipo di disagio mola soddisfazione. Come chi compie atti vandalici.


Non riesco a pensare a questa come motivazione. Semplicemente si trova interessante un uomo e lo si approccia
Non è nel mio stile ma sinceramente non lo vedo come non fermarsi davanti a nulla. Per me non fermarsi davanti a nulla è non fermarsi davanti a un no


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non riesco a pensare a questa come motivazione. Semplicemente si trova interessante un uomo e lo si approccia
> Non è nel mio stile ma sinceramente non lo vedo come non fermarsi davanti a nulla. Per me non fermarsi davanti a nulla è non fermarsi davanti a un no


Ma è famoso per il rapporto con la moglie e i figli. Per quale motivo dovresti cercare di diventare L'amante di uno che trovi interessante perché fedele?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è famoso per il rapporto con la moglie e i figli. Per quale motivo dovresti cercare di diventare L'amante di uno che trovi interessante perché fedele?


Boh io non ho mai trovato nessuno interessante perché fedele 
Non sai perché lo trovano interessante


----------



## Lostris (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è famoso per il rapporto con la moglie e i figli. Per quale motivo dovresti cercare di diventare L'amante di uno che trovi interessante perché fedele?


Perché magari inconsciamente si vorrebbe prendere il posto della moglie.

Oppure più miseramente riuscire a far capitolare uno così significherebbe che si "vale"... tanto da mandare a puttane una famiglia fantastica.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perché magari inconsciamente si vorrebbe prendere il posto della moglie.
> 
> Oppure più miseramente riuscire a far capitolare uno così significherebbe che si "vale"... tanto da mandare a puttane una famiglia fantastica.


Azz 
Vedete un sacco di cose che io non vedo o che almeno non do per scontate


----------



## Lostris (24 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Azz
> Vedete un sacco di cose che io non vedo o che almeno non do per scontate


Il fatto è che non si tratta dell'incontro che ti capita con una persona che trovi attraente, scopri interessante, vah è pure sposato con figli ma chissenefrega oramai siamo qui e mi piace troppo..

Questo è uno che conosci in virtù di una fama raggiunta con l'intimità, le sue riflessioni ed emozioni in quanto padre e marito. Emozioni e riflessioni tali da far sospirare e sognare di averne accanto uno della stessa pasta.

Proporsi in modo esplicito ad una persona che non si conosce se non in questa veste presuppone delle ragioni che non abitano in persone centrate.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

:up:





Lostris ha detto:


> È che non è l'incontro che ti capita con una persona che trovi attraente, scopri interessante, vah è pure sposato con figli ma chissenefrega oramai siamo qui e mi piace troppo..
> 
> Questo è uno che conosci in virtù di una fama raggiunta con l'intimità, le sue riflessioni ed emozioni in quanto padre e marito. Emozioni e riflessioni tali da far sospirare e sognare di averne accanto uno della stessa pasta.
> 
> Proporsi in modo esplicito ad una persona che non si conosce se non in questa veste presuppone delle ragioni che non abitano in persone centrate.


:up:
A me infatti sembra una cosa da film horror...tipo la babysitter che vuole sostituire la moglie


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non si tratta dell'incontro che ti capita con una persona che trovi attraente, scopri interessante, vah è pure sposato con figli ma chissenefrega oramai siamo qui e mi piace troppo..
> 
> Questo è uno che conosci in virtù di una fama raggiunta con l'intimità, le sue riflessioni ed emozioni in quanto padre e marito. Emozioni e riflessioni tali da far sospirare e sognare di averne accanto uno della stessa pasta.
> 
> Proporsi in modo esplicito ad una persona che non si conosce se non in questa veste presuppone delle ragioni che non abitano in persone centrate.


Domanda scema: ma è Figo? 
Perché io ho letto di proposte esplicite sessuali non di richieste di matrimonio
Ora io posso non condivide e dj sicuro è pieno di psicopatiche ma magari qualcuna che fa le cose solo per leggerezza c'è


----------



## Lostris (25 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Domanda scema: ma è Figo?
> Perché io ho letto di proposte esplicite sessuali non di richieste di matrimonio
> Ora io posso non condivide e dj sicuro è pieno di psicopatiche ma magari qualcuna che fa le cose solo per leggerezza c'è


Non è un brutto uomo.

Comunque non è che io trovi proprio "leggero" mandare foto nuda e fare proposte sessuali ad uno sconosciuto  a prescindere dalla sua situazione famigliare.


----------



## danny (25 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perché magari inconsciamente si vorrebbe prendere il posto della moglie.
> 
> Oppure più miseramente riuscire a far capitolare uno così significherebbe che si "vale"... tanto da mandare a puttane una famiglia fantastica.


Una volta si diceva che l'uomo più attraente era quello rubato ad altre donne.


----------



## danny (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nei confronti di un uomo che scrive dei suoi figli non è necessario uno sforzo di immaginazione :unhappy:
> 
> Oltretutto il suo fascino è costituito proprio dal suo essere il compagno e padre ideale.
> 
> Per cui è proprio come se ci fossero persone che provano proprio l'impulso di rovinare quello che è bello.


Il padre di una mia amica era un noto pianista e autore musicale nella tv degli anni 60. Cattolicissimo. Notoriamente fedele alla moglie. 
Eppure si ritrovava le donne nude nel camerino (da scacciare).
Si'. Penso possa essere stimolante per alcune sedurre chi notoriamente non è incline a esser sedotto.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non è un brutto uomo.
> 
> Comunque non è che io trovi proprio "leggero" mandare foto nuda e fare proposte sessuali ad uno sconosciuto  a prescindere dalla sua situazione famigliare.


No no  nemmeno io
Ho detto che non é il mio modo di rapportarmi ma non penso che dietro a questi tentativi ci sia a volte qualcosa di diverso della semplicità attrazione


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Ovviamente no.


Ma... Pensi davvero che se avesse accettato una qualche proposta tra quelle che ha ricevuto, vi avrebbe detto pubblicamente di sì?

Perché si crede ciecamente a tutto ciò che appare, anzi a tutto ciò che "liberamente" ci viene fatto apparire?


----------



## Divì (25 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perché magari inconsciamente si vorrebbe prendere il posto della moglie.
> 
> Oppure più miseramente riuscire a far capitolare uno così significherebbe che si "vale"... tanto da mandare a puttane una famiglia fantastica.


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma... Pensi davvero che se avesse accettato una qualche proposta tra quelle che ha ricevuto, vi avrebbe detto pubblicamente di sì?
> 
> Perché si crede ciecamente a tutto ciò che appare, anzi a tutto ciò che "liberamente" ci viene fatto apparire?


Delle profferte ha raccontato lui, perché avrebbe dovuto farlo, visto che il tono che ha usato avrebbe scoraggiato anche un cobra?


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Delle profferte ha raccontato lui, perché avrebbe dovuto farlo, visto che il tono che ha usato avrebbe scoraggiato anche un cobra?


Perché gli è stato chiesto, no?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché gli è stato chiesto, no?


Gli è stato chiesto se la notorietà lo ha portato, visto che è un bell'uomo, a ricevere dichiarazioni. La domanda era innocente, infatti io, dal pubblico ho risposto ridendo che ne aveva ricevute da me.
Avrebbe potuto evitare di aggiungere una osservazione di disprezzo per chi l'ha fatto.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli è stato chiesto se la notorietà lo ha portato, visto che è un bell'uomo, a ricevere dichiarazioni. La domanda era innocente, infatti io, dal pubblico ho risposto ridendo che ne aveva ricevute da me.
> Avrebbe potuto evitare di aggiungere una osservazione di disprezzo per chi l'ha fatto.


E quindi?

Ti faccio notare che qui dentro c'è utenza che disprezza pesantemente la donna con cui è andata a letto (a scopare) 6 ore prima.

Con questo mica voglio dire che c'è andato

Voglio dire che non verrebbe mai a confidarlo di sicuro durante un colloquio pubblico col suo pubblico.

È la domanda (o la precisazione non richiesta) che mi suona ridicola


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una volta trovai un cellulare nuovissimo, top di gamma, del modello che piaceva a me.
> Mi prodigai per restituirlo al proprietario e ricevetti una piccola ricompensa.
> Io ho immaginato ci fosse qualcuno disperato per averlo perso, e in effetti era proprio così.
> Altri non avrebbero fatto questo ragionamento e se lo sarebbero tenuto.
> ...


anche a me è capitato 2 volte.Uno L'ho reso, era di uno sconosciuto.L'altro no, apparteneva a un tizio che conoscevo e era pessimo.Però non l'ho mai usato.Ok sono stronza, me lo dico da sola, vi risparmio il commento.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli è stato chiesto se la notorietà lo ha portato, visto che è un bell'uomo, a ricevere dichiarazioni. La domanda era innocente, infatti io, dal pubblico ho risposto ridendo che ne aveva ricevute da me.
> Avrebbe potuto evitare di aggiungere una osservazione di disprezzo per chi l'ha fatto.


Il disprezzo non lo capisco e non gioca a suo favore per rendermelo simpatico cosa che dubito gli interessi comunque


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Secondo me la fate molto più complessa di quella che è. 

A me sembra una situazione simile a quelle che si incottiscono di brad pitt e gli spediscono le mutande giurandogli amore eterno. 

Livello mentale 11 anni.

E pragmatica pari a zero. 

Non ho mai capito il meccanismo per cui ci si invaghisce di una immagine mentale rappresentata da una "celebrità".
Non ci sono semplicemente possibilità di aggancio. 

E' tutto sognato. Harmony.

Lui, bello, famoso, retto mi vede e si innamora perdutamente del mio culo, poi mi sposa e faremo tanti bambini. :inlove:

Concordo con skorpio sul fatto che se questo si è scopato qualcuna, mica viene a dichiararlo in un incontro pubblico dove sta vendendo la sua immagine di uomo fedele, ligio alla famiglia, retto e fedele ai buoni valori di una volta. 
Anzi, il vendere l'immagine di donne con livello mentale pari all'adolescente media a cui lui resiste e su cui si interroga fa pure da buona cornice all'uomo di un certo tipo. 

E' una buona mossa, dal punto di vista pubblicitario di immagine. E lui deve vendere. Mica fare filosofia.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Vabbè sono tutti delle merde che fanno i figli per scriverci libri e si scopano chiunque gli mandi foto di culi perché al cazzo non si comanda.

Il tema era un altro però ovvero perché non si ha rispetto della vita degli altri.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè sono tutti delle merde che fanno i figli per scriverci libri e si scopano chiunque gli mandi foto di culi perché al cazzo non si comanda.
> 
> Il tema era un altro però ovvero perché non si ha rispetto della vita degli altri.


Ma il provarci É una mancanza di rispetto? 
Vai oltre il fatto che io e te non avremmo quel comportamento ma io la mancanza di rispetto non la vedo.
Io sono sposata con figli e a parte chi sa la mia storia per gli altri sono una donna serena e appagata. 
Non vedo il provarci con me come una mancanza di rispetto, la vedo nel momento in cui metto in chiaro che la cosa non mi interessa un tuo insistere questo si


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il provarci É una mancanza di rispetto?
> Vai oltre il fatto che io e te non avremmo quel comportamento ma io la mancanza di rispetto non la vedo.
> Io sono sposata con figli e a parte chi sa la mia storia per gli altri sono una donna serena e appagata.
> Non vedo il provarci con me come una mancanza di rispetto, la vedo nel momento in cui metto in chiaro che la cosa non mi interessa un tuo insistere questo si


Mancanza di rispetto non della persona, ma della vita altrui e della famiglia.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mancanza di rispetto non della persona, ma della vita altrui e della famiglia.



Ora mi manderai a fare in culo (sono già pronto) ma x quanto mi riguarda, c'è pure poco rispetto da parte di chi spettacolarizza e mette in piazza come merce momenti privati suoi di vita di famiglia e coppia, pur belli che siano, alla libera lettura di chi tira fuori 20 euro (o quel che costasse il libro)


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ora mi manderai a fare in culo (sono già pronto) ma x quanto mi riguarda, c'è pure poco rispetto da parte di chi spettacolarizza e mette in piazza come merce momenti privati suoi di vita di famiglia e coppia, pur belli che siano, alla libera lettura di chi tira fuori 20 euro (o quel che costasse il libro)


Vabbè ciao.

 Evidentemente il problema non vuole essere visto.


----------



## marietto (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mancanza di rispetto non della persona, ma della vita altrui e della famiglia.


Premesso che nella sostanza sono d'accordo con te. 

La domanda di Farfalla me ne fa venire in mente un'altra.

Perché trovi che sia una mancanza di rispetto in questo caso, ma se si tratta del Sig. Rossi o della Sig.ra Brambilla, provarci è lecito e chi lo fa si sta solo facendo gli affari suoi?

Io credo che se lo consideri una mancanza di rispetto lo dovrebbe essere in ogni caso. Non solo in alcuni casi selezionati...


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ieri sono andata alla fiera del libro di Milano.
> Ho seguito diversi incontri di scrittori tra questi con uno che è diventato famoso per i suoi racconti di famiglia con tre figlie molto amate è una moglie adorata.
> Tra le domande gli è stato chiesto se il suo raccontarsi come padre e compagno ideale gli avesse fatto ricevere proposte amorose. Ha risposto che oltre a apprezzamenti simpatici ha ricevuto anche qualche profferta sessuale esplicita con tanto di foto esplicative.
> La cosa lo ha molto sconcertato. Se si fanno queste cose nei confronti di un uomo che racconta della sua famiglia significa che ci sono persone che non si fermano davanti a niente.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè sono tutti delle merde che fanno i figli per scriverci libri e si scopano chiunque gli mandi foto di culi perché al cazzo non si comanda.
> 
> Il tema era un altro però ovvero perché non si ha rispetto della vita degli altri.


Mi hai fatta ridere! :carneval: 

Io ho risposto leggendo il tuo post di inizio. 
Dove citavi uno scrittore che ha costruito la sua immagine di scrittore sul grassetto. 
Mi pare ovvio che a domanda "ti hanno mai offerto la figa da quando scrivi?" la sua risposta non possa che essere "certo! e ci sono rimasto pure male! io sono un padre di famiglia con tre figlie amate e una moglie adorata. Ma ti pare che considero chi mi offre una scopata?" 

Sarebbe un imbecille, avendo costruito la sua immagine di scrittore (con cui si guadagna da vivere) sul padre e marito modello, ad affermare che non solo gli è piaciuto che gli siano state fatte offerte ma che magari qualcuna l'ha pure accettata. 

Al netto che sia vero eh. 

Magari è pure vero che si è trovato in imbarazzo e in nessun momento gli è venuto il ghiribizzo di accettare...ma nella posizione, pubblicizzazione della sua immagine, se non fosse vero mica l'avrebbe detto. 

Non è verificabile in realtà quello che dice. E' marketing innanzitutto. 

Lui era lì con uno scopo preciso: vendersi.

Invaghirsi di una immagine l'ho sempre trovato stupido. Poco pragmatico. 
Come dicevo, anche a brad pitt mandano le mutande e giurano amore eterno...ma è bradi pitt. 
E' un po' rincorrere il sogno infantile dell'amore. Sai già in partenza che brad pitt mica ti caga per un paio di mutande, e il gioco è esattamente lì, secondo me. Tenere la realtà a distanza di sicurezza. 

Perchè a Mario l'idraulico, che vedi tutti i giorni e che magari ti fa bagnare, magari le mutande non gliele mandi...che il rischio di essere rifiutata è maggiore. Rischio concreto intendo. Oltre al fatto che se vive due palazzi più in là, te lo ritrovi anche davanti giorno sì e giorno no. 

Quanto al rispetto...non capisco cosa tu intenda. 
Non ho mai sentito il vincolo della famiglia. Nè mia nè altrui. 
Se un uomo, come mi è capitato, sposato e con prole, mi vuole come amante, io valuto se voglio lui come amante. A che condizioni e in che termini. 

Non è la trombata con me che rovina una cosa bella. Se quell'uomo desidera trombarmi...la sua piazza non era poi così pulita. Fosse stata pulita non gli sarebbe neanche venuto in mente di provare a passare ai fatti. 

La mancanza di rispetto la vedrei nell'invasione di uno spazio a cui si è detto NO.


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che la cosa sia più complessa.
> Credo che cercare di distruggere l'armonia altrui dia a persone con un certo tipo di disagio mola soddisfazione. Come chi compie atti vandalici.


Ho pensato anch'io la stessa cosa, che a muovere chi si introduce in un'armonia percepita fortemente sia una specie di invidia. Non penso sia una cosa che accada di frequente, cioè non diffusa tantissimo (per fortuna), ma neanche tanto rara.
Mi viene in mente che da fidanzatina giovane giovane, c'era una cugina che non perdeva occasione per proporsi platealmente; lei era già sposata ma infelice e credo che la mia ingenua felicità la disturbasse, tant'è che qualche anno dopo, io incinta, la storia la ebbero realmente. Ovvio che lui fosse un coglione, ma lei pure zero scrupoli.




Lostris ha detto:


> Oppure più miseramente riuscire a far capitolare uno così  significherebbe che si "vale"... tanto da mandare a puttane una famiglia  fantastica.



Si :up:


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ciao.
> 
> Evidentemente il problema non vuole essere visto.


Ma io lo vedo il problema che dici te

Ma se lui è così sicuro e tranquillo dice NO GRAZIE senza stizza

E come lui tutti quelli felici

E il problema sparisce da se.

Perché spariscono le rovina famiglie felici x estinzione naturale

Quindi.. se esistono un motivo ci sarà


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Premesso che nella sostanza sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> La domanda di Farfalla me ne fa venire in mente un'altra.
> 
> ...


Certamente il discorso vale in generale.
Trovo che l'egoismo che è insito nel tradimento non solo non consideri il partner tradito, ma nemmeno la famiglia.
Il caso particolare è particolare perché non si tratta di un uomo conosciuto casualmente, ma conosciuto proprio perché parla di famiglia.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi hai fatta ridere! :carneval:
> 
> Io ho risposto leggendo il tuo post di inizio.
> Dove citavi uno scrittore che ha costruito la sua immagine di scrittore sul grassetto.
> ...


Due cose.
Uno non si guadagna da vivere scrivendo e la cosa si è sviluppata, ma non era l'obiettivo. Quindi non si tratta di una immagine per il marketing.
Due io credo che chiunque diventi amante faccia male e ancora di più se L'amante ha una famiglia. 

Comunque qui non si trattava di andare oltre con una persona con la quale ci ci si sente coinvolta, indipendentemente dalla famiglia, ma proprio di andare a tampinare chi non conosci e di cui hai avuto notizia proprio perché ha famiglia.
Per me è diverso.


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente il discorso vale in generale.
> Trovo che l'egoismo che è insito nel tradimento non solo non consideri il partner tradito, ma nemmeno la famiglia.
> Il caso particolare è particolare perché non si tratta di un uomo conosciuto casualmente, ma conosciuto proprio perché parla di famiglia.


Ovvio che il tradimento non contempli nessun tipo di concatenazione a nessun livello; neanche i propri di figli, figuriamoci quelli degli altri! Conoscevo una che portava i bambini con la febbre alta dalla madre in pieno inverno pur di poter raggiungere l'amante, figur't.


----------



## marietto (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente il discorso vale in generale.
> Trovo che l'egoismo che è insito nel tradimento non solo non consideri il partner tradito, ma nemmeno la famiglia.
> Il caso particolare è particolare perché non si tratta di un uomo conosciuto casualmente, ma conosciuto proprio perché parla di famiglia.


Credo possa esserci anche una forma di invidia... Lui si dipinge in un certo modo nei libri, qualcuno lo vede come un modo di "vantare" una superiorità morale nei confronti degli altri e vuole "dimostrare" che non è migliore, ovviamente non credo che sia pensata così, ma potrebbero giocare anche sentimenti del genere... Forse...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ciao.
> 
> Evidentemente il problema non vuole essere visto.


Evidentemente tu vedi un problema io no.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi hai fatta ridere! :carneval:
> 
> Io ho risposto leggendo il tuo post di inizio.
> Dove citavi uno scrittore che ha costruito la sua immagine di scrittore sul grassetto.
> ...


Straquoto


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io lo vedo il problema che dici te
> 
> Ma se lui è così sicuro e tranquillo dice NO GRAZIE senza stizza
> 
> ...


Ma figurati se ha stizza per una fesseria simile. Ha tratto una riflessione, come è nella sua natura ( e anche nella mia) per comprendere meglio la realtà. Certamente la mancanza di considerazioni per la sua famiglia lo ha sconcertato.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Credo possa esserci anche una forma di invidia... Lui si dipinge in un certo modo nei libri, qualcuno lo vede come un modo di "vantare" una superiorità morale nei confronti degli altri e vuole "dimostrare" che non è migliore, ovviamente non credo che sia pensata così, ma potrebbero giocare anche sentimenti del genere... Forse...


Può essere.
Come il troll che provoca per farti sbroccare e dimostrare che sei becero pure tu.:up:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati se ha stizza per una fesseria simile. Ha tratto una riflessione, come è nella sua natura ( e anche nella mia) per comprendere meglio la realtà. Certamente la mancanza di considerazioni per la sua famiglia lo ha sconcertato.


Sconcertato? Ma dai...
Al massimo pensi : ma questa che di prova non è a posto. Non resti ne sconcertato ne sconvolto. Al massimo alzi le spalle e ti fai una risata
Alla domanda io avrei risposto: sono cose personali mie se è successo e come ho reagito. Passiamo alla prossima domanda 
Ci leggo anche un vantarsi del fatto che ci hanno provato ma lui da uomo integro ha rifiutato.
Come non capisco chi si vanta delle scopate non capisco chi si vanta della capacità di rifiutare


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Comunque non vedere che un tradimento mette in pericolo la famiglia fa parte di un meccanismo di rimozione egoistico frequente. Del resto mangio il prosciutto non pensando assolutamente al dolore di maiali e maialini.
Però io parlavo di bambini in una famiglia felice per una scopata.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque non vedere che un tradimento mette in pericolo la famiglia fa parte di un meccanismo di rimozione egoistico frequente. Del resto mangio il prosciutto non pensando assolutamente al dolore di maiali e maialini.
> Però io parlavo di bambini in una famiglia felice per una scopata.


Ma io lo vedo. Io ho messo in pericolo la mia famiglia. IO. Nessun altro.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Comunque non vedere che un tradimento mette in pericolo la famiglia fa parte di un meccanismo di rimozione egoistico frequente. Del resto mangio il prosciutto non pensando assolutamente al dolore di maiali e maialini.
Però io parlavo di bambini in una famiglia felice per una scopata.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io lo vedo. Io ho messo in pericolo la mia famiglia. IO. Nessun altro.


ma in quei momenti pensavi alla tua famiglia?Io no! Per me è una cosa a parte.Anche perché molto istintiva e poco ragionata. Ora ti incaxxi pure tu con me:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati se ha stizza per una fesseria simile. Ha tratto una riflessione, come è nella sua natura ( e anche nella mia) per comprendere meglio la realtà. Certamente la mancanza di considerazioni per la sua famiglia lo ha sconcertato.


Ah ok, stamani mi pareva tu parlassi di "aggiunto disprezzo" nella sua risposta.

Comunque va beh.. anche io faccio fatica a veder mancanza di considerazioni x la sua famiglia, in quelle propostine, anche perché non vedo perché aspettarsi considerazione da chi sta fuori.
Mi pare un po' buffo
Vedo poco anche il "gusto" di rovinarlo la famiglia felice, a questi livelli, eventualmente

Lo vedo più calato in situazioni dove c'è conoscenza diretta, e tu ne sai purtroppo qualcosa, temo


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sconcertato? Ma dai...
> Al massimo pensi : ma questa che di prova non è a posto. Non resti ne sconcertato ne sconvolto. Al massimo alzi le spalle e ti fai una risata
> Alla domanda io avrei risposto: sono cose personali mie se è successo e come ho reagito. Passiamo alla prossima domanda
> Ci leggo anche un vantarsi del fatto che ci hanno provato ma lui da uomo integro ha rifiutato.
> Come non capisco chi si vanta delle scopate non capisco chi si vanta della capacità di rifiutare


Non hai idea di che tipo sia.
Trae riflessioni anche mentre è in fila in tangenziale o prende il caffè.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma in quei momenti pensavi alla tua famiglia?Io no! Per me è una cosa a parte.Anche perché molto istintiva e poco ragionata. Ora ti incaxxi pure tu con me:rotfl:


Non è che non ci pensassi ma appunto nella mia testa non mettevo a rischio nulla. Nel caso era una mia respondabilita non certo dell'altro. Come era responsabilità dell'altro la sua famiglia e non mia.  E ti dirò che invece io l'ho molto ragionata.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai idea di che tipo sia.
> Trae riflessioni anche mentre è in fila in tangenziale o prende il caffè.


Quello pure io

Solo che a me mi tratti come una merda

Ah già, lui ha scritto il libro della famiglia felice :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai idea di che tipo sia.
> Trae riflessioni anche mentre è in fila in tangenziale o prende il caffè.


Il mio uomo allora


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah ok, stamani mi pareva tu parlassi di "aggiunto disprezzo" nella sua risposta.
> 
> Comunque va beh.. anche io faccio fatica a veder mancanza di considerazioni x la sua famiglia, in quelle propostine, anche perché non vedo perché aspettarsi considerazione da chi sta fuori.
> Mi pare un po' buffo
> ...


Disprezzo è stata una mia interpretazione dell'espressione e delle parole.
Certamente una dichiarazione pubblica ha anche la funzione di stroncare altre avances facendole apparire patetiche.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello pure io
> 
> Solo che a me mi tratti come una merda
> 
> Ah già, lui ha scritto il libro della famiglia felice :mexican:


Dipende dalle riflessioni...


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ovvio che il tradimento non contempli nessun tipo di concatenazione a nessun livello; neanche i propri di figli, figuriamoci quelli degli altri! Conoscevo una che portava i bambini con la febbre alta dalla madre in pieno inverno pur di poter raggiungere l'amante, figur't.


Ecco. Questo è il peggior tipo di tradimento. Quello su cui non passerei mai sopra. E paradossalmente, separarsi da una così significa lasciarle ancor più i figli in mano.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mio uomo allora


Sarebbe il mio!


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Due cose.
> Uno non si guadagna da vivere scrivendo e la cosa si è sviluppata, ma non era l'obiettivo. Quindi non si tratta di una immagine per il marketing.
> Due io credo che chiunque diventi amante faccia male e ancora di più se L'amante ha una famiglia.
> 
> ...


Ma l'obiettivo di quella serata quale era? 

A volte, perdonami Bruni, mi sembri davvero molto fiduciosa delle persone. Troppo. 
dubito che quella sera lui abbia fatto l'incontro per fare due chiacchiere con perfetti sconosciuti. Si stava pubblicizzando. E quindi stava vendendo una immagine di sè. 

Se no, non ho capito a che incontro sei stata. 

Voglio dire, se io scrivo un libro, e mi ci presento dentro come pornostar e desidero che la mia immagine scritta corrisponda alla mia immagine nella vita, mica mi metto a parlare in modo da non confermare che sono una super pornostar! 
Poi nella mia vita, come in quella delle pornostar, ci sono momenti in cui non faccio la pornostar...ma quella è immagine privata. Ben separata, oserei dire protetta, dal pubblico e dall'immagine pubblica. 

Quanto al tampinare...tu sei convinta che lo tampinassero perchè ha famiglia? 

io mica tanto. 
A me sembrano esternazioni di idealizzazioni adolescenziali. Lo scrittore figo. Il cantante figo. L'attore figo. 

Altro discorso se nella vita quotidiana, non conosci uno ma ne hai sentito parlare dall'amica come un buon padre di famiglia e ti metti di punta a farlo capitolare. 
Cosa che ritengo abbastanza rara. Non impossibile. Ma non la vedo come normalità.

Di solito ci si conosce, per vie più o meno traverse, ci si annusa, ci si sfiora...e poi scattano cose. 
A volte si passa ai fatti a volte no. 

Quanto al far male ad una famiglia...mah. Posso avere una corresponsabilità nella conseguenza finale. 
Se mi trombo l'uomo sposato. 

Gli uomini sposati che mi sono trombata, era più che convinti di voler prendere aria dalla loro famiglia senza rimetterci la famiglia, per x, y, z motivi. 
Quando qualcuno ha perso la tramontana e ha iniziato a parlare di ammore che avrebbe potuto far decidere per la separazione, ho sempre preso di peso e portato coi piedi per terra. 
Non per essere buona, ma perchè quando i maschi arrivano lì, sono fusissimi. 
Ed è bene che invece di un'amante si trovino una/un terapeuta. 

Che il problema non è che si sono fatti l'amante. Ma che hanno tentato di far rimanere in piedi una famiglia attraverso l'amante senza neanche saperlo. 

Detto questo, ribadisco, non si salta nel letto con qualcuno perchè di botto si scopre di poterlo fare. 
Ci si è arrivati a quel passo. Anche chi lo fa serialmente, ogni volta ripete lo stesso percorso. 

Il punto non è l'amante. E' non rintracciare in sè stessi da dove scaturiscono quei bisogni in contraddizione (famiglia e scopata libera non dichiarata) e non aver neppure il desiderio di rintracciarlo. 

Tanto che tanti/e si inventano la bufala dell'ammore come alibi, proprio per non andare a verificare la contraddizione e il silenzio rispetto alla contraddizione. 

Quindi, amante o non amante, la famiglia è già rotta. Dentro. 
Poi l'immagine fuori magari è perfetta. Ma questo avviene paro paro anche con i traditori seriali. Per dire.

E dubito che cercare fuori le cause di una mancanza di capacità di prendere posizione sia risolutivo di un qualcosa. 

Io ora come ora non ho il minimo desiderio di scoparmi altri che non siano G. 
E mica perchè non mi si propone nessuno. Anzi. Avrei un bel ventaglio ora come ora. 

Semplicemente non sono interessata e lo dichiaro. 
Loro possono tranquillamente corteggiarmi e lusingarmi. E' chiaro che accetto il corteggiamento, mi diverte, è chiaro che G. lo sa, ed è chiaro che io la mia posizione la cambio o non la cambio rispondendo per me. E non sulla base del vassoio di pasticcini che mi si propone. 

Così, dovrei tacciarli di cattiveria perchè mi si propongono? 
O invidia per la mia serenità? 

Io vedo solo maschi che hanno un desiderio e lo esplicitano. SE non rispettassero i limiti che ho dichiarato allora starebbero strabordando. Ma se li rispettano...non vedo dove sia il problema.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma l'obiettivo di quella serata quale era?
> 
> A volte, perdonami Bruni, mi sembri davvero molto fiduciosa delle persone. Troppo.
> dubito che quella sera lui abbia fatto l'incontro per fare due chiacchiere con perfetti sconosciuti. Si stava pubblicizzando. E quindi stava vendendo una immagine di sè.
> ...


L'obiettivo?

Era a Milano fiera, il luogo dice tutto


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'obiettivo?
> 
> Era a Milano fiera, il luogo dice tutto


ah...ecco...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Si vede che faccio fatica a farmi capire.
Oppure io ho ben presente che tipo di persona sia e mi sembra impossibile che non sia chiaro agli altri.

È un po' come se uno ricevesse il premio bontà perché sono 10 anni che accompagna un amico disabile, non certo per avere il premio, e poco dopo il premio, che lo ha lasciato anche piuttosto sorpreso, ricevesse la proposta di andare a fare un raid per picchiare dei disabili. Quello era il suo stupore.


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2017)

*sbaglierò*

... E non conosco il tizio. Permettete però qualche perplessità su chi fa della propria famiglia il proprio lavoro? Io non credo a tutti questi modelli da mulino bianco. Io non credo a quelli che dove c'è un problema non solo al momento lo risolvono nel migliore dei modi, ma trovano anche il migliore dei modi per raccontarcelo.

Perché uno così riceve avances? La mia risposta è perché e' di questo mondo, come tutti. Non è particolarmente bravo, rispetto a chiunque altro, a rifiutarle. Forse chi le indirizza a lui ha un po' più pelo sullo stomaco della media, ma non ne sono del tutto convinta.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vede che faccio fatica a farmi capire.
> Oppure io ho ben presente che tipo di persona sia e mi sembra impossibile che non sia chiaro agli altri.
> 
> È un po' come se uno ricevesse il premio bontà perché sono 10 anni che accompagna un amico disabile, non certo per avere il premio, e poco dopo il premio, che lo ha lasciato anche piuttosto sorpreso, ricevesse la proposta di andare a fare un raid per picchiare dei disabili. Quello era il suo stupore.


Ma lo conosci personalmente?


----------



## Lostris (25 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> ... E non conosco il tizio. Permettete però qualche perplessità su chi fa della propria famiglia il proprio lavoro? Io non credo a tutti questi modelli da mulino bianco. Io non credo a quelli che dove c'è un problema non solo al momento lo risolvono nel migliore dei modi, ma trovano anche il migliore dei modi per raccontarcelo.
> 
> Perché uno così riceve avances? La mia risposta è perché e' di questo mondo, come tutti. Non è particolarmente bravo, rispetto a chiunque altro, a rifiutarle. Forse chi le indirizza a lui ha un po' più pelo sullo stomaco della media, ma non ne sono del tutto convinta.


Il fatto che sia diventato un lavoro è stato casuale e non voluto. 

È capitato.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Io vedo che qui mi si parla di limiti *propri* dichiarati, mentre i limiti dell'altro vi è interesse solo in quanto espliciti e riguardante il singolo, quelli impliciti non li considera nessuno.

Un tempo chi da sposato cercava l'amante si toglieva la fede, ovvero eliminava il simbolo del limite implicito.
 Ora se ne sbattono tutti del fatto che una persona si sia preso un impegno con un'altra è un impegno importante come quello dei figli.
A me non pare una bella cosa.
Al di là del fatto che voi non crediate alla sincerità di questa persona e io sì, questo è il punto.
Chiaro che chiunque abbia avuto una relazione a questi  aspetti non ha pensato e forse vuole continuare a non pensare, credo che invece ci si dovrebbe pensare.

È paradossale che si viva in un tempo in cui sta aumentando il senso di responsabilità nei confronti dell'umanità e del pianeta per cui si guarda con profondo disprezzo chi non fa la raccolta differenziata e poi si dica tranquillamente che non ci riguarda che stiamo tampinando un padre o una madre con bambini piccoli.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma lo conosci personalmente?


Un po'.


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vedo che qui mi si parla di limiti *propri* dichiarati, mentre i limiti dell'altro vi è interesse solo in quanto espliciti e riguardante il singolo, quelli impliciti non li considera nessuno.Un tempo chi da sposato cercava l'amante si toglieva la fede, ovvero eliminava il simbolo del limite implicito. Ora se ne sbattono tutti del fatto che una persona si sia preso un impegno con un'altra è un impegno importante come quello dei figli.A me non pare una bella cosa.Al di là del fatto che voi non crediate alla sincerità di questa persona e io sì, questo è il punto.Chiaro che chiunque abbia avuto una relazione a questi  aspetti non ha pensato e forse vuole continuare a non pensare, credo che invece ci si dovrebbe pensare.È paradossale che si viva in un tempo in cui sta aumentando il senso di responsabilità nei confronti dell'umanità e del pianeta per cui si guarda con profondo disprezzo chi non fa la raccolta differenziata e poi si dica tranquillamente che non ci riguarda che stiamo tampinando un padre o una madre con bambini piccoli.


No. Un momento. Io non credo proprio che andrei a tampinare uno con figli piccoli.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po'.


Quindi sei una sua confidente fidata? 
Sai che verrebbe da te a confidarti cose intime e private in caso gli accadessero?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma l'obiettivo di quella serata quale era?
> 
> A volte, perdonami Bruni, mi sembri davvero molto fiduciosa delle persone. Troppo.
> dubito che quella sera lui abbia fatto l'incontro per fare due chiacchiere con perfetti sconosciuti. Si stava pubblicizzando. E quindi stava vendendo una immagine di sè.
> ...


Non posso grassattarw dal cell ma straquoto l'ultima parte


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi sei una sua confidente fidata?
> Sai che verrebbe da te a confidarti cose intime e private in caso gli accadessero?


Non lo so. Non credo che lo faresti neanche tu.
Ma il problema non era lui (l'ho già detto?) quanto il non avere limiti.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Comunque non si può neanche rivendicare la propria libertà di scelta è poi mettersi nel ruolo della fanciulla corteggiata che dice sì o no ai pretendenti senza valutare altro che il proprio gradimento.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vedo che qui mi si parla di limiti *propri* dichiarati, mentre i limiti dell'altro vi è interesse solo in quanto espliciti e riguardante il singolo, quelli impliciti non li considera nessuno.
> 
> Un tempo chi da sposato cercava l'amante si toglieva la fede, ovvero eliminava il simbolo del limite implicito.
> Ora se ne sbattono tutti del fatto che una persona si sia preso un impegno con un'altra è un impegno importante come quello dei figli.
> ...


Dubito che una volta, pur togliendo la fede, non si sapesse con chi si aveva a che fare...essù...

I padri di famiglia, i padri in particolare, hanno da che e mondo trombato in giro. E da che mondo e mondo han fatto scalpore quelli che non lo facevano. 

Io non penso di essere responsabile della famiglia altrui. 
Semmai sono corresponsabile, come amante, nella perdita di sincerità dell'altro che mi si tromba nonostante sappia che ha a casa moglie, compagna e figli. 

Ma non mi sento minimamente responsabile delle sue azioni. 
E non mi sento di dover proteggere la sua famiglia da lui stesso. E non da me. 

Anche perchè nelle mie esperienze di amante non ho mai avuto come obiettivo il "prendermi" quell'uomo e portarmelo a casa. 
Era un gioco. Sapevamo le parti che giocavamo reciprocamente. 

A volte mi è dispiaciuto perchè quelle parti non le giocavano in casa con la compagna. 
A volte, a chiusura storia, sono pure diventata quella con cui confidarsi anche per provare a giocare con la moglie...

Di base la famiglia che ho visto in quegli uomini era inesistente. Se non a livello di forma. E di compiti. 
La coppia...era rotta.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vedo che qui mi si parla di limiti *propri* dichiarati, mentre i limiti dell'altro vi è interesse solo in quanto espliciti e riguardante il singolo, quelli impliciti non li considera nessuno.
> 
> Un tempo chi da sposato cercava l'amante si toglieva la fede, ovvero eliminava il simbolo del limite implicito.
> Ora se ne sbattono tutti del fatto che una persona si sia preso un impegno con un'altra è un impegno importante come quello dei figli.
> ...


Io non so se sia sincero o no e sono anche cavoli suoi tanto solo lui può sapere se lo è.
L'impegno con l'altra persona se è importante o no lo sa l'altro. E se è importante me lo fa notare e davanti a questo io ho l'obbligo di fermarmi. Se non lo faccio divento irrispettosa di lui e di quello che sente. E quindi concordo con te
Fino a che l'altro non mi ferma vuol dire che io non sto agendo contro di lui.
Sto generalizzando. Ripeto non è il mio modo. Ma l'ho fatto una volta e mi sono assicurata più e più volte che non stessi mancando di rispetto a nessuno e ho chiesto esplicitamente di essere stoppata se superavo linee senz accorgermene


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dubito che una volta, pur togliendo la fede, non si sapesse con chi si aveva a che fare...essù...
> 
> I padri di famiglia, i padri in particolare, hanno da che e mondo trombato in giro. E da che mondo e mondo han fatto scalpore quelli che non lo facevano.
> 
> ...


Questo a me suona come alibi.
Anche perché probabilmente tu avevi proprio bisogno di giocare con uomini sposati. Però dopo anni si potrebbero riconoscere almeno alcune cose.

Il tuo riconoscere o no le tue responsabilità non cambia la possibilità che ci siano.

Del resto è il 25 aprile... quanti non hanno voluto riconoscere le proprie responsabilità? Eseguivano solo degli ordini. Comunque avrebbero rischiato la fucilazione non obbedendo. Evitando relazioni con persone sposate non ci fucila nessuno. E se non c'è neppure la scusa dell'ammore è ancora più un atto compiuto per una motivazione inconsistente.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non credo che lo faresti neanche tu.
> Ma il problema non era lui (l'ho già detto?) quanto il non avere limiti.


Sì, l'hai già detto. 

E io parlo con talmente poche persone che non faccio testo. Ci sono cose che non sa semplicemente nessuno di me. Sono mie. E tali restano. Probabilmente fino alla lapide. Non per vergogna ma per senso di intimità con me stessa. 

Quanto alle dichiarazioni pubbliche, ci credo molto, molto poco. E le vedo comunque finalizzate ad altro che non alla semplice riflessione. E non è una critica. Se uno vuol vendere, così deve fare. E' pure in gamba che ha trovato una tematica valida in questo periodo storico. Quindi da ammirare. 

Il non avere limiti...io ho i miei. Che riguardano me. 
Presumo che ognuno sappia i propri. 

La famiglia non è un mio limite. 
Per i motivi per cui ho spiegato. 

Se mi trovo uno che mi si vuol trombare, lui il limite della famiglia l'ha già rotto. E io non sono la madre di nessuno. 
Al massimo decido se LUI va bene a me. Lo valuto. Se è un seriale tendenzialmente non mi interessa. SE è uno in cerca di vie di fuga dal matrimonio me ne sto ben lontana. Se è uno che traballa e non sa che fare della sua vita, idem. 

Ho avuto amanti molto interessanti e molto abili nei comparti stagni. Da cui ho imparato moltissimo. E con cui abbiamo scambiato anche a livello sessuale. 

Ma loro per primi sapevano dove erano. Cosa facevano. E perchè. E cosa li tratteneva in una situazione pur soddisfacendo anche altri bisogni. 
Li capisco sinceramente. 

Altri si sono rivelati dei coglioni senza palle...e li ho scartati. 

Il limite ognuno pone il suo. 

LA tua ipotesi, ossia che ci siano donne che cercano di distruggere la famiglie altrui, ci sta. Perchè no. 
Ma penso che non è che gli uomini, o le donne, implicati siano povere vittime della cattiveria o dell'invidia. 

Come io guardo il mio vassoio di pasticcini, e non mangio neanche un pasticcino perchè nel mio piatto c' è qualcosa che ne vale la pena e di cui ho cura, così allo stesso modo possono fare quegli uomini. O donne. 

Se non lo fanno, è perchè c'è qualcosa d'altro che non sta girando. 

L'amante è un sintomo. Di qualcosa che con l'amante non c'entra un beneamato. 

E ribadisco...la famiglia è già rotta dentro. Se si arriva lì. 
E ci sono famiglie rotte dentro, apparentemente perfette, che non fanno entrare amanti. Ma sono rotte lo stesso. 

Il limite secondo me è solo formale.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, l'hai già detto.
> 
> E io parlo con talmente poche persone che non faccio testo. Ci sono cose che non sa semplicemente nessuno di me. Sono mie. E tali restano. Probabilmente fino alla lapide. Non per vergogna ma per senso di intimità con me stessa.
> 
> ...


I tuoi limiti erano per salvaguardare te, non altri.
Io penso invece che si debba essere responsabili anche degli altri. Lo siamo facendo la raccolta differenziata, non imbrattando le strade, i boschi, le spiagge, raccogliendo la cacca del nostro cane, non mettendo il piumino se vado a trovare una persona allergica, senza dire si prenda un antistaminico l'allergia è sua, non andando in giro se sono contagiosa ecc


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so se sia sincero o no e sono anche cavoli suoi tanto solo lui può sapere se lo è.
> L'impegno con l'altra persona se è importante o no lo sa l'altro. E se è importante me lo fa notare e davanti a questo io ho l'obbligo di fermarmi. Se non lo faccio divento irrispettosa di lui e di quello che sente. E quindi concordo con te
> Fino a che l'altro non mi ferma vuol dire che io non sto agendo contro di lui.
> Sto generalizzando. Ripeto non è il mio modo. Ma l'ho fatto una volta e mi sono assicurata più e più volte che non stessi mancando di rispetto a nessuno e ho chiesto esplicitamente di essere stoppata se superavo linee senz accorgermene


Ma lui esplicitamente è un padre, che senso ha, se non cercare di farsi uno più o meno famoso o di rovinare una famiglia, cercare di provarci. Il suo sconcerto deriva proprio dalla sua autenticità.

Il problema è che neppure si crede all'autenticità delle persone.
Anch'io mi sono sentita più volte attaccata con insinuazioni che fingessi di essere quella che non sono. Come se fingessi di essere Charlize Theron o Rita Levi Montalcini!
Evidentemente si è diventati troppo diffidenti.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo a me suona come alibi.
> Anche perché probabilmente tu avevi proprio bisogno di giocare con uomini sposati. Però dopo anni si potrebbero riconoscere almeno alcune cose.
> 
> Il tuo riconoscere o no le tue responsabilità non cambia la possibilità che ci siano.
> ...


Ma io lo so perchè li preferivo. 
Non rompevano i coglioni. Avevano altro da fare oltre me. 
Delle loro famiglie però non mi interessava. 
Io ero altro. In una bolla. Ed era esattamente dove volevo stare io. 

La cosa che so, è che avevano loro, tanto quanto me, bisogno di una bolla in cui trovare una qualche forma del riposo, ognuno con le sue motivazioni, e insieme la trovavamo. 

Non penso che l'amore sia la motivazione portante. 
Anzi...per alcuni di loro so che trovavano uno spazio per parti che le loro compagne non accettavano e non volevano e, per valutazioni loro, semplicemente non potevano muoversi da lì. Quindi avevano trovato una mediazione. A me andava bene essere uno spazio in cui trovavano alcuni elementi che sollevavano entrambi. Questi erano i patti. Questi i bisogni. Questo quanto dichiarato, richiesto e rispettato da entrambe le parti. 

Altri erano semplicemente annoiati, o perlomeno questa era la motivazione che loro riuscivano a cogliere. Secondo me c'era altro, ma non era la mia funzione farlo presente. 

Altri, ed erano quelli che sfanculavo alla veloce, cercavano in me una via di fuga che autonomamente non si sapevano dare...questa offerta non l'ho mai accettata perchè mi piace essere passerella per tante cose, ma per la vigliaccheria no. 

Altri erano seriali...e mi interessavano poco, tendono ad essere noiosi e ripetitivi...e sono sempre lì, timorosi a giustificarsi di quel che fanno, a ribadere limiti di cui loro in primis non sono certi. Sfanculavo veloce anche questi. Non aggiungevano nulla a quanto già non ci fosse in me. 

Potrei proseguire nelle casistiche bruni...mi fermo qui. 

E ribalto di nuovo il piano. 
Il vassoio io non lo tocco non perchè non sia gustoso. Ma perchè sul tavolo ho cose per cui vale la pena mettere impegno. Che sono semplicemente molto più gustose. E lo sono perchè non sono spezzettate. 

Una cosa tipica delle storie extra, è che sono bolle appunto. Comparti stagni. Posti in cui si mettono solo parti. 
O ancora posti dove ci si re-innamora di parti di sè dimenticate nel percorso di coppia ufficiale. O...etc etc...

Se sul tavolo il pasto è completo...il vassoio di dolci è scarno, seppur gradevole. Ma questo limite lo metto io. Non l'altro. Perchè è mio. Io so cosa ho sul tavolo. E all'altro non deve nemmeno riguardare. Sia che me lo scopi sia che non me lo scopi.


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, l'hai già detto.
> 
> E io parlo con talmente poche persone che non faccio testo. Ci sono cose che non sa semplicemente nessuno di me. Sono mie. E tali restano. Probabilmente fino alla lapide. Non per vergogna ma per senso di intimità con me stessa.
> 
> ...


No. Non è un limite solo formale. D'accordo con te che tante famiglie rotte non hanno a che fare con amanti. Ed è la premessa. Ma se ad uno o più elementi di rottura, e di tradimento, faccio seguire anche la caduta di quello che dovrebbe essere l'ultimo baluardo per salvaguardare la coppia, non è che agisco solo su una forma. Diminuisco anche la sostanza. Sostenere diversamente sarebbe come dire che il potenziale distruttivo di una coltellata equivale a quello di dieci coltellate. No.

Poi esiste il proprio bisogno egoistico, e in quello rientra anche il discorso di chi, essendo l'amante di uno o una sposato /a, magari con figli piccoli, dice che non è affar suo e che se sta bene al diretto interessato  (che sceglie) sta bene anche a se'. Insomma. Credo che se il bisogno sia quello di una scopata posso scegliere anche qualcuno che non ha puffetti ad attenderlo a casa. Sia ben chiaro: in punto ho cambiato un poco la mia idea da quando sono madre.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma io lo so perchè li preferivo.
> Non rompevano i coglioni. Avevano altro da fare oltre me.
> Delle loro famiglie però non mi interessava.
> Io ero altro. In una bolla. Ed era esattamente dove volevo stare io.
> ...


No. Tu li volevi proprio sposati.
E finché non vai a guardare lì non vedi la parte più importante.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I tuoi limiti erano per salvaguardare te, non altri.
> Io penso invece che si debba essere responsabili anche degli altri. Lo siamo facendo la raccolta differenziata, non imbrattando le strade, i boschi, le spiagge, raccogliendo la cacca del nostro cane, non mettendo il piumino se vado a trovare una persona allergica, senza dire si prenda un antistaminico l'allergia è sua, non andando in giro se sono contagiosa ecc


Io non posso essere responsabile di chi non è responsabile di suo. Non mi sostituisco all'altro se il suo limite comprende cose che tu non concepisci. 

Voglio dire, stai dicendo una cosa tipo "se nessun* fa l'amante a qualcun altro, non esiste il tradimento". 

La raccolta differenziata dipende direttamente da me. 
Idem non far scattare la crisi allergica ad un allergico. Che ovviamente mi deve avvertire che è allergico, se no io non lo so. 
SE un allergico mi dice che è allergico, ma non c'è problema se metto il piumino, io il piumino me lo metto. 
Mica anticipo i bisogni altrui. O, peggio ancora, li decido secondo principi dati o non dati. 

Io decido per me. E gli altri per se. 

Tornando a bomba. Io non ho famiglia. E sai anche i motivi. 
Per me la famiglia, quindi non è un limite. Non voglio convincere nessuno di questa mia idea. 

MA se uno che ha famiglia non considera lui stesso la sua famiglia un limite, per me, che non considero limite la famiglia un limite, deve diventare un limite???


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non posso essere responsabile di chi non è responsabile di suo. Non mi sostituisco all'altro se il suo limite comprende cose che tu non concepisci.
> 
> Voglio dire, stai dicendo una cosa tipo "se nessun* fa l'amante a qualcun altro, non esiste il tradimento".
> 
> ...


Le scelta di fare la raccolta differenziata non è egoistica è per la comunità e per il futuro, per un futuro in cui non ci saremo e non è individuale perché deve essere di tutti e richiami a quella responsabilità chi vedi che non la fa.
Altrimenti potrebbe andare tutto in discarica, tanto cosa me ne frega, io abito lontano dalla discarica.
È assurdo che si voglia negare la propria responsabilità proprio in cose che comportano un'azione diretta.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Tu li volevi proprio sposati.
> E finché non vai a guardare lì non vedi la parte più importante.


No. Direi che i numeri e la tipologia ce l'ho sottomano io, più che tu. Per quanto mi riguarda.  

Io volevo maschi che mi stessero fuori dal cazzo. Che non avanzassero pretese su di me. Che non si intromettessero nella mia vita. 
E i maschi tendono ad essere invadenti, con la scusa del volersi prendere cura. A me davano e danno fastidio pure adesso. G. per esempio, funziona perchè è uno che ha ampi, molto ampi spazi personali. Che non sta addosso. Che si prende rispettosamente cura di me. Ma senza invadermi o stronzate affini alla salvazione della fanciulla in difficoltà. 

Gli sposati, che in proporzione sono 1:10 nella mia esperienza, aveva come requisito il fatto che avevano loro altri impegni. E quindi era una sorta di assicurazione sul fatto che non gli sarebbe girato in testa la faccenda dell'amiamoci tanto, facciamo la nostra famiglia felice e affini. Cose che io non ho mai desiderato, fra l'altro. 

Quindi sei fuori strada. Non so cosa tu stia cercando....ma se cerchi l'invidia alla famiglia...hai sbagliato indirizzo. 
Lascio volentieri la famiglia istituzionalmente definita a chi la vuole. Io ho altri immaginari di coppia. 

Semplicemente stai bussando alla porta di una che non crede agli scrittori integerrimi solo perchè ci ha scambiato due parole, e che ha avuto abbastanza uomini da avere un numero interessante di variabili per poter dire che il fulcro delle relazioni affettive non è solo l'amore o il sesso, ma anche un sacco di altre cose, accordi e patti. Fra cui la semplice esplorazione delle rispettive sessualità. O il semplice godere insieme facendo certi giochi e non altri.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No. Direi che i numeri e la tipologia ce l'ho sottomano io, più che tu. Per quanto mi riguarda.
> 
> Io volevo maschi che mi stessero fuori dal cazzo. Che non avanzassero pretese su di me. Che non si intromettessero nella mia vita.
> E i maschi tendono ad essere invadenti, con la scusa del volersi prendere cura. A me davano e danno fastidio pure adesso. G. per esempio, funziona perchè è uno che ha ampi, molto ampi spazi personali. Che non sta addosso. Che si prende rispettosamente cura di me. Ma senza invadermi o stronzate affini alla salvazione della fanciulla in difficoltà.
> ...


È sconcertante come ti sia ancorata a una teoria e rifiuti di smuoverti.
Comunque fatti tuoi.
Io non voglio arrivare da nessuna parte.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le scelta di fare la raccolta differenziata non è egoistica è per la comunità e per il futuro, per un futuro in cui non ci saremo e non è individuale perché deve essere di tutti e richiami a quella responsabilità chi vedi che non la fa.
> Altrimenti potrebbe andare tutto in discarica, tanto cosa me ne frega, io abito lontano dalla discarica.
> È assurdo che si voglia negare la propria responsabilità proprio in cose che comportano un'azione diretta.


Bruni, tu secondo me mi vedi meno cinica di quello che sono 

Io dubito seriamente che i deliri della raccolta differenziata facciano davvero una qualche differenza sull'impatto umano sul pianeta. Ti dirò di più..penso che l'umo sopravvaluti la sua importanza per questo pianeta, tanto da pensare di poterlo distruggere o salvare. Sono illusioni umane. Come tante altre. 

Su questo pianeta si sono succedute specie nate e estinte...noi siamo qui da tre secondi in tempi evolutivi...praticamente non abbiamo potere di nessun tipo. 

Basta un nulla...e siamo polvere. 

Non ho il senso di comunità che tu hai. 

Ho un senso di appartenenza alla Vita. E so di essere un granello inesistente e ininfluente. 
Anche nel piccolo. Non penso che la mia presenza o assenza possa fare la differenza per qualcuno per più di qualche momento. 

Anche nella vita di G. Che in questo momento mi è importante. 
So che andrebbe serenamente avanti anche se io sparissi domani. Soffrirebbe, e poi si riprenderebbe e riproverebbe. 

Sono molto egocentrica. Ma non in questi termini. 

Quindi se uno sposato tromba con me, è sua la famiglia. Non mia. 
Limite suo. 

Se lo è. 

E il fatto è che spesso la famiglia non è un limite. E non lo è mai stata. Quello che è cambiato è la "pubblicizzazione" del fatto. 
MAa tradimenti, intrighi, scopate fuori porta, al maschile e al femminile compongono l'istituzione familiare tanto quanto la fedeltà stessa. 
Senza il tradimento, la fedeltà non avrebbe senso. E il tradimento non avrebbe senso senza la fedeltà. 

E' questo che a te non piace guardare.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lui esplicitamente è un padre, che senso ha, se non cercare di farsi uno più o meno famoso o di rovinare una famiglia, cercare di provarci. Il suo sconcerto deriva proprio dalla sua autenticità.
> 
> Il problema è che neppure si crede all'autenticità delle persone.
> Anch'io mi sono sentita più volte attaccata con insinuazioni che fingessi di essere quella che non sono. Come se fingessi di essere Charlize Theron o Rita Levi Montalcini!
> Evidentemente si è diventati troppo diffidenti.


Ma quindi il problema è provarci con lui o provarci con un uomo sposato? 
Con lui sconcerta con altri no? 
Io sto facendo un discorso generale. Ripeto ci ho provato anche abb insistentemente con un solo uomo sposato. Sono certa sia un padre meraviglioso, il suo essere marito lo valuterà sua moglie. Mi piaceva lui non il suo stato. È mai per un solo momento ho pensato di rovinargli la famiglia tutt'altro.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È sconcertante come ti sia ancorata a una teoria e rifiuti di smuoverti.
> Comunque fatti tuoi.
> Io non voglio arrivare da nessuna parte.


Non è una teoria. E' la mia esperienza 

Quindi per forza di cose ci sono ancorata. Sono io. 

Capisco che esistono esperienze diverse dalla mia. 

Ma capisco anche che come la mia non porta la Verità assoluta, lo stesso valore hanno le altre. Di verità parziali tanto quanto la mia. 

La parzialità di ognuna compone un prisma che è inconoscibile...stante l'arte ora come ora.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bruni, tu secondo me mi vedi meno cinica di quello che sono
> 
> Io dubito seriamente che i deliri della raccolta differenziata facciano davvero una qualche differenza sull'impatto umano sul pianeta. Ti dirò di più..penso che l'umo sopravvaluti la sua importanza per questo pianeta, tanto da pensare di poterlo distruggere o salvare. Sono illusioni umane. Come tante altre.
> 
> ...


Le conseguenze poi le pagano i figli perché nella infinitesimale frazione di tempo di ogni vita contano tante cose che di fronte all'Universo sono nulla. Ma la nostra vita è questa e un'altra non ce l'abbiamo. Ma non ce l'hanno neanche gli altri.


Comunque non si parlava di filosofia o dei massimi sistemi, ma di non essere stronzi.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quindi il problema è provarci con lui o provarci con un uomo sposato?
> Con lui sconcerta con altri no?
> Io sto facendo un discorso generale. Ripeto ci ho provato anche abb insistentemente con un solo uomo sposato. Sono certa sia un padre meraviglioso, il suo essere marito lo valuterà sua moglie. Mi piaceva lui non il suo stato. È mai per un solo momento ho pensato di rovinargli la famiglia tutt'altro.


Il problema è che non ci sono limiti, e questa discussione lo prova, oltre al proprio personale egoistico interesse.
Non è che non mi renda conto che si possa provare attrazione per una persona sposata con figli e fregarsene di un limite che si riconosce esistere.
Quello che sorprende, chi come me ha un modo diverso di vedere le cose, è proprio negare l'esistenza del limite perché non si vede limite al proprio io e al soddisfacimento dei propri desideri.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è una teoria. E' la mia esperienza
> 
> Quindi per forza di cose ci sono ancorata. Sono io.
> 
> ...


La tua esperienza la narri a te per prima dando sensi e significati. A questo mi riferivo.

Io penso che questo voler negare l'esistenza di valori nella sfera individuale sia una costruzione falsa perché poi si soffre.
E quello che è ancora peggio si fa soffrire.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che non ci sono limiti, e questa discussione lo prova, oltre al proprio personale egoistico interesse.
> Non è che non mi renda conto che si possa provare attrazione per una persona sposata con figli e fregarsene di un limite che si riconosce esistere.
> Quello che sorprende, chi come me ha un modo diverso di vedere le cose, è proprio negare l'esistenza del limite perché non si vede limite al proprio io e al soddisfacimento dei propri desideri.


Ma il limite lo superi se vai oltre il suo no 
Questo è invece quello che tu non vuoi accettare


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ieri sono andata alla fiera del libro di Milano.
> Ho seguito diversi incontri di scrittori tra questi con uno che è diventato famoso per i suoi racconti di famiglia con tre figlie molto amate è una moglie adorata.
> Tra le domande gli è stato chiesto se il suo raccontarsi come padre e compagno ideale gli avesse fatto ricevere proposte amorose. Ha risposto che oltre a apprezzamenti simpatici ha ricevuto anche qualche profferta sessuale esplicita con tanto di foto esplicative.
> La cosa lo ha molto sconcertato. Se si fanno queste cose nei confronti di un uomo che racconta della sua famiglia significa che ci sono persone che non si fermano davanti a niente.
> ...


si vede che è un bell'uomo interessante con un bel modo di fare.

immaginalo come una bella torta in vetrina in pasticceria.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tua esperienza la narri a te per prima dando sensi e significati. A questo mi riferivo.
> 
> Io penso che questo voler negare l'esistenza di valori nella sfera individuale sia una costruzione falsa perché poi si soffre.
> E quello che è ancora peggio si fa soffrire.


La narrazione di sè, funziona suppergiù così, per tutti 

Io non nego l'esistenza di valori. Affermo i miei. Nelle similitudini e nelle differenze. 

Che poi non possano piacere, o non siano condivisi...è un altro discorso. 

Ma non è che se non sono condivisi diventa una gara a chi ha i valori veri e chi i valori falsi. 

Io non mi sento responsabile delle scelte altrui. E colloco la mia corresponsabilità in un posto diverso da dove la collochi tu. 

Se un uomo sposato decide di avere un'amante, l'ha deciso prima di avere un amante. 
Lui ha formato una famiglia. Lui ha pattuito la famiglia come limite. Lui oltrepassa quel limite. 

Io come amante arrivo dopo. A questo livello io o un'altra non fa grande differenza. 
Posso corteggiare un uomo fino allo sfinimento, ma se non vuole oltrepassare il suo limite non lo oltrepassa. 

La cosa diventa ben chiara su certi piani fisici: se a me piace calpestare le palle di un maschio e quel maschio che ho sottomano lo considera un suo limite, stai ben certa che non se le fa calpestare per i miei begli occhioni. 

Allo stesso livello se un uomo non desidera oltrepassare il limite che si è assunto riguardo la sua famiglia, non sono i miei begli occhioni a farglielo oltrepassare. Salvo sia un imbecille. 
L'ha deciso prima. 
E poi ha trovato i begli occhioni che lo mettono in condizione di tradurre in fatti quello che già desidera. 
Ma non è che se non li trova allora cambia idea. Li cerca, ancora e ancora. 
E se anche non li troverà mai, già la sua ricerca l'ha portato fuori dalla coppia. Sta già cercando fuori e non più dentro. 

Per motivazioni sue. 
E nella mia esperienza ne ho trovate tantissime di motivazioni. 
Dalla relazione fallita o insoddisfacente a bisogni sessuali inespressi. E non parlo solo di amanti che ho avuto io. Mi riferisco anche a conoscenze con cui non ho avuto alcun tipo di vicinanza sessuale. 

Dire che un uomo, o una donna, scopa con un terz* perchè c'è stato portato dal non rispetto del limite da parte del terz*...è dare dell'imbecille a chi ha fatto delle scelte. 

E che ad un certo punto DECIDE, lo ripeto, DECIDE, di far cadere limiti per vedere cosa c'è oltre. 

E guarda che, caduto quel limite interiore e individuale, si può anche non scopare a giro o trovare solo rifiuti alla ricerca di scopata, che la famiglia non esiste più comunque. Se non come facciata. Che va comunque. Per alcune funzioni che ha la famiglia socialmente. 

Come amante non ho la minima responsabilità riguardo alla decisione di far cadere il limite. 

Sono "di là", già oltre quel limite. Io sono Oltre il limite. 
La decisione di venirci non è mia. Io sono già lì. 

E dubito esistano amanti con poteri ipnotici.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2017)

*...*

Io stavo riflettendo su questo episodio, nei termini descritti da    [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]

E riflettevo sul fatto che evidentemente quelle avances le ha ricevute da sue lettrici

Sue ammiratrici, che si "perdono" in quel che lui scrive.. che lo "amano" come scrittore, assieme alle cose che scrive e descrive

E pensavo proprio a questo.. mi pare di affacciarmi su un burrone con una visuale interessante (provando a immaginare qualcosina di quelle lettrici)

Pensando a quel limite è a chi ti "invita" a oltrepassarlo 

Ma ora devo magnare


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Non è un limite solo formale. D'accordo con te che tante famiglie rotte non hanno a che fare con amanti. Ed è la premessa. Ma se ad uno o più elementi di rottura, e di tradimento, faccio seguire anche la caduta di quello che dovrebbe essere l'ultimo baluardo per salvaguardare la coppia, non è che agisco solo su una forma. Diminuisco anche la sostanza. Sostenere diversamente sarebbe come dire che il potenziale distruttivo di una coltellata equivale a quello di dieci coltellate. No.
> 
> Poi esiste il proprio bisogno egoistico, e in quello rientra anche il discorso di chi, essendo l'amante di uno o una sposato /a, magari con figli piccoli, dice che non è affar suo e che se sta bene al diretto interessato  (che sceglie) sta bene anche a se'. Insomma. Credo che se il bisogno sia quello di una scopata posso scegliere anche qualcuno che non ha puffetti ad attenderlo a casa. Sia ben chiaro: in punto ho cambiato un poco la mia idea da quando sono madre.


Certo che si può.

Ma è quell* coi puffetti a casa che è fuori da casa in cerca. 

E far dipendere le sue azioni da chi gli dice sì o no...mah...è una giustificazione, un gradinetto per tirar un po' su chi è fuori casa a caccia. 

Il fulcro è che quell* coi puffetti a casa sta cercando fuori e non dentro. 

Incazzarsi col fuori quando è il dentro a non funzionare...è una soluzione. Come altre. 

Sicuro non porta a chiarire il perchè la ricerca si è spostata fuori invece che dentro la coppia/famiglia. 

E trovo ben povera, se devo essere sincera, l'immagine di questi uomini/donne che stanno a casa sperando che la loro controparte fuori non trovi nessuno che gli dia corda. 

Un po' come quei genitori che pur di difendere il figlio e le azioni a cazzo che fa, scaricano la colpa sulle amicizie sbagliate.  
E non guardano il figlio che fa scelte a cazzo. E ovviamente, si sceglie chi gli fa compagnia. 
Ma la scelta è fatta prima di cercare la compagnia. 
La compagnia arriva dopo, per rispondere ad una esigenza che era già lì. Prima della compagnia. 
Che, se quell'esigenza non ci fosse stata, non sarebbe nemmeno stata presa in considerazione.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

*v*


farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il limite lo superi se vai oltre il suo no
> Questo è invece quello che tu non vuoi accettare


Per me esistono limiti oltre l'individuo. 
"Tra adulti consenzienti..." vale se non ci sono altre persone coinvolte, non è un assoluto, è relativo al rapporto a due.


----------



## nina (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che la cosa sia più complessa.
> Credo che cercare di distruggere l'armonia altrui dia a persone con un certo tipo di disagio mola soddisfazione. Come chi compie atti vandalici.


... questo, spesso, però, unito anche alla logica (particolarmente bassa, per quanto mi riguarda) del "Perché no?" sopra citato. E la mia limitata esperienza mi dice che la combinazione è micidiale.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> si vede che è un bell'uomo interessante con un bel modo di fare.
> 
> immaginalo come una bella torta in vetrina in pasticceria.


Ma è interessante come padre!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che si può.
> 
> Ma è quell* coi puffetti a casa che è fuori da casa in cerca.
> 
> ...


Ma cosa stai dicendo?
Mi fai passare per quella che non sono.
Io parlo di valori e di senso di rispetto per gli altri e non di tenersi al sicuro il proprio giardinetto.
Non sono la Salvini della famiglia e tanto meno Adinolfi o Miriano.

La responsabilità di chi tradisce non è in discussione.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> si vede che è un bell'uomo interessante con un bel modo di fare.
> 
> *immaginalo come una bella torta in vetrina in pasticceria*.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nina (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è interessante come padre!


A ognuno il proprio fetish! Conosco cose che voi umani...


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo?
> Mi fai passare per quella che non sono.
> Io parlo di valori e di senso di rispetto per gli altri e non di tenersi al sicuro il proprio giardinetto.
> Non sono la Salvini della famiglia e tanto meno Adinolfi o Miriano.
> ...


Rispondevo al post di Cielo


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La narrazione di sè, funziona suppergiù così, per tutti
> 
> Io non nego l'esistenza di valori. Affermo i miei. Nelle similitudini e nelle differenze.
> 
> ...


Comunque bisogna trovare dei valori condivisi e strutturati in una scala. Altrimenti va bene tutto perché ognuno sceglie per sé. Questo però non lo accetta nessuno perché potrebbe esserne danneggiato.
E il limite non può essere individuale, ma determinato sempre dalla relazione con gli altri.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è interessante come padre!


Tu pensi che in tutte scateni i tuoi stessi immaginari?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu pensi che in tutte scateni i tuoi stessi immaginari?


Questo presenta di sé.
Poi per carità c'è chi non ha superato il complesso edipico e l'idea di farsi il padre la trova eccitante.


----------



## nina (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu pensi che in tutte scateni i tuoi stessi immaginari?


In effetti pensavo la stessa cosa: onestamente per mandare foto della propria figa con tanto di profferte sessuali al TUO AUTORE PREFERITO, a prescindere dal genere letterario che scrive sei a) una persona un poco ... "bassa"? Non è proprio un giudizio morale, non so come spiegarmi... ma l'altra persona che riceve la tua avance cos'è, una cosa su cui masturbarsi o una persona reale? b) una persona che non sta molto bene, secondo me, o che comunque se ne sbatte del mondo in generale. (il 'tu' è generico, eh, ultimamente ho la sintassi di un babbuino, scusate)


----------



## disincantata (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati se ha stizza per una fesseria simile. Ha tratto una riflessione, come è nella sua natura ( e anche nella mia) per comprendere meglio la realtà. Certamente la mancanza di considerazioni per la sua famiglia lo ha sconcertato.


Quello che non capisco e' il suo sconcerto, non oggi, quando e' risaputo che ci sono persone, di entrambi i sessi, che non hanno il minimo scrupolo,  anzi, si divertono proprio a riuscire dove 'l'altro/a' si sente sicuro di non cedere, che non si fermano davanti a niente e nessuno.
E mio marito e' inciampato proprio in una  così. 
Nel caso di sconosciuti e' facile liberarsene, quando a 'prenderti di mira' e' una persona che frequenti spesso, da vicino, in occasioni particolari, e quella e' determinata a farsi 'scegliere',  devi essere molto forte per non cedere, basterebbe parlarne al tuo compagno/a,   invece si tace, ovvio che vale  se ti piace, altrimenti e' facilissimo dire di no. Le motivazioni di chi hai a casa, magari lontano, possono svanire in una bella serata estiva al chiaro di luna, con i tuoi cari a mille km da te. 
Hai detto no no no, ni ni ni e poi si. 
Le situazioni non sono mai uguali, come le persone.
Il giudizio pero' su chi prende di mira uno/a sposato/a che a te proprio non pensava minimamente, facendo leva su giovinezza,bellezza e creando l'occasione giusta, innumerevoli volte, fino a riuscirci, resta pessimo. Non e' una giustificazione la tua insicurezza. 
Non piangere poi se hai sprecato anni dietro ad uno con famiglia, che non ha voluto/potuto restarti vicino, e che sicuramente si sarebbe rivelato completamente diverso da quello conosciuto alle feste, sempre  simpatico, allegro,  sorridente, che vedevi 'al chiaro di luna' e solo da un lato.
Vale per la mia storia, ma non e' unica.
Quindi nessuno stupore per chi  'gioca' con chi vorrebbe essere 'fedele' ma ......
Credo pure io che se anche gli fosse capitata una per lui  irresistibile, non ad un incontro ufficiale, giustamente,  non lo direbbe mai, e per fortuna.
Poi padri e mariti esemplari ne ho conosciuti ...con vizi terribili ed inconfessabili, a cui stentavi a credere. 
Ciao Brunetta!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> In effetti pensavo la stessa cosa: onestamente per mandare foto della propria figa con tanto di profferte sessuali al TUO AUTORE PREFERITO, a prescindere dal genere letterario che scrive sei a) una persona un poco ... "bassa"? Non è proprio un giudizio morale, non so come spiegarmi... ma l'altra persona che riceve la tua avance cos'è, una cosa su cui masturbarsi o una persona reale? b) una persona che non sta molto bene, secondo me, o che comunque se ne sbatte del mondo in generale. (il 'tu' è generico, eh, ultimamente ho la sintassi di un babbuino, scusate)


Ma se lo scrittore è un emulo letterario di Tinto Brass potrà anche essere impotente in pratica, ma a quell'immaginario si è rivolto.
Questo è uno che parla di minestrone e asilo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quello che non capisco e' il suo sconcerto, non oggi, quando e' risaputo che ci sono persone, di entrambi i sessi, che non hanno il minimo scrupolo,  anzi, si divertono proprio a riuscire dove 'l'altro/a' si sente sicuro di non cedere, che non si fermano davanti a niente e nessuno.
> E mio marito e' inciampato proprio in una  così.
> Nel caso di sconosciuti e' facile liberarsene, quando a 'prenderti di mira' e' una persona che frequenti spesso, da vicino, in occasioni particolari, e quella e' determinata a farsi 'scegliere',  devi essere molto forte per non cedere, basterebbe parlarne al tuo compagno/a,   invece si tace, ovvio che vale  se ti piace, altrimenti e' facilissimo dire di no. Le motivazioni di chi hai a casa, magari lontano, possono svanire in una bella serata estiva al chiaro di luna, con i tuoi cari a mille km da te.
> Hai detto no no no, ni ni ni e poi si.
> ...


Però questo è giovane*. 
Non rappresenta il prototipo del padre per giovani di scarse speranze.


*Per questo non ci ho provato io :rotfl:


----------



## nina (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se lo scrittore è un emulo letterario di Tinto Brass potrà anche essere impotente in pratica, ma a quell'immaginario si è rivolto.
> Questo è uno che parla di minestrone e asilo.


Mah, io penso che il genere letterario c'entri poco, forse è più una questione di modo di porsi: per fare un esempio cretino, la cosa è un po' scherzosa, certo, ma avete visto che particolare culto sta avendo Alberto Angela sul web?! E non è certo, boh, una specie di focoso Casanova ! Dovessi sentire che apprezzamenti fanno su di lui (seriamente!) alcune mie amiche, eppure nessuna di loro si sognerebbe di mandargli la foto della gnocca via mail, per intenderci.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mah, io penso che il genere letterario c'entri poco, forse è più una questione di modo di porsi: per fare un esempio cretino, la cosa è un po' scherzosa, certo, ma avete visto che particolare culto sta avendo Alberto Angela sul web?! E non è certo, boh, una specie di focoso Casanova ! Dovessi sentire che apprezzamenti fanno su di lui (seriamente!) alcune mie amiche, eppure nessuna di loro si sognerebbe di mandargli la foto della gnocca via mail, per intenderci.


È il fascino dell'uomo intelligente, calmo e sicuro di sé, non credo del bello classico.
Della sua situazione coniugale si sa poco o niente.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque bisogna trovare dei valori condivisi e strutturati in una scala. Altrimenti va bene tutto perché ognuno sceglie per sé. Questo però non lo accetta nessuno perché potrebbe esserne danneggiato.
> E il limite non può essere individuale, ma determinato sempre dalla relazione con gli altri.


Sono d'accordo sul trovare valori condivisi. 

La famiglia per me è un valore condiviso. 
Tornando a bomba. 
Talmente condiviso che io posso dire "No. Io non la voglio". 
Se non fosse condiviso neanche mi porrei il problema. 

Ma. 

Essendo stata sia amante sia avendo avuto amanti, la dimensione non è quella. Si è in un altro territorio. E si entra in quel territorio relazionale spogli della famiglia. 
Non a caso un tempo ci si toglieva la fede. Anche simbolicamente. Ci si spogliava dei simboli che rappresentavano una appartenenza per essere altro. 

Adesso i simboli stanno assumendo altre posizioni. Tanto che abbiamo più volte anche criticato il mercimonio del matrimonio. No? 

La fede non ce la si toglie. 
Ma la "spogliazione" avviene comunque. 

E fra amanti la famiglia non esiste. I patti cambiano. E ci sono patti. Di segretezza. A molteplici livelli. Alcuni anche profondi. E tenuti nascosti per tutte le ore della settimana tranne che in quelle due o tre che si sta insieme. 

Io che sono "old style" mi "scandalizzo" per certe storie che leggo. 
Dall'amante innamorato che manda messaggi mentre lei è col marito. 
Oppure quello che mette fuori i cartelli senza neanche pensare alle conseguenze su di sè. 

La questione dell'amore è quella che più mi scandalizza. Perchè veramente ne dubito fortemente. 
Ma veramente fortemente. La bolla in cui si vive da amanti è evidentemente una bolla...e mi lascia basita la confusione fra bolla e realtà. Invece. 
Come mi lascia basita il cercare la realtà nella bolla. Confondendo i piani. 

E come vedi, anche qui ci sono valori. Nascosti, nel sottobosco sociale. Ti posso assicurare che il mondo delle storie extra è molto ben variegato. E anche il semplice andare a escort ha un suo sottobosco veramente potente. 

Certo è che se non ci si entra, di questo sottobosco si vede solo la superficie e la si traduce, fra l'altro, secondo valori che non le sono propri. Che mescolare la famiglia con l'amantato...è come minimo idiota. 

Quello che sto sostenendo è che gli amanti, stanno già di là dal limite. 
Raramente vengono a prendersi il marito o la moglie che sta di qua. 

Il limite di cui tu parli cade dentro la famiglia. Ad opera di chi lo lascia andare. 
Per mille mila motivazioni. 

Alcune io le comprendo molto bene fra l'altro. 
C'è gente che si trova letteralmente incastrata. E allora sceglie di ritagliarsi spazi per non soffocare. 
Poi li si può giudicare in mille modi. Ma io comprendo le motivazioni, alcune in particolare. Anche se non le condivido e tendenzialmente inviterei a far saltare il banco. 

Cosa che però non mi azzardo a consigliare...perchè questo mi sembrerebbe e mi è sempre sembrato una invasione di uno spazio su cui non avevo il minimo diritto di parola. Tanto che non lo faccio neppure qui sul forum. Se ci hai fatto caso. 

Quello per me è un limite invalicabile. 

La libertà e la coscienza e la consapevolezza, pulita da influenze, di far cadere il limite familiare. 

Io mi sono sempre posta Oltre. 

Continuo moltissimo a dubitare di chi racconta che "è capitato"...mi sa tanto di raccontarsela. 
Se il limite è dentro di te. Non lo superi. Punto. 

Se lo superi, non c'era già più.

Ed è una caratteristica del limite eh.

Se c'è è insuperabile. Se è superabile o superato, non c'è.


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è interessante come padre!


e si vede che è anche altro, oltre che un ruolo


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


vero che è una bella immagine


----------



## nina (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È il fascino dell'uomo intelligente, calmo e sicuro di sé, non credo del bello classico.
> Della sua situazione coniugale si sa poco o niente.


Sì, assolutamente, intendo dire che comunque un certo tipo di apprezzamento prescinde - o forse dipende?! - dal tipo di immagine pubblica che hai, e spesso le 'reazioni' all'immagine pubblica non hanno una loro coerenza logica. Posto questo, secondo me se mandi a una celebrità la Bernarda bene non stai, anche se la stai mandando a Rocco Siffredi: vale anche l'inverso, se non stai bene e hai il senso generico della misura di un cetriolo, sei una che manda la Bernarda a gente di cui sei fan, e di cui conosci, fra l'altro, la SOLA immagine pubblica, che è diversa da quella privata, a prescindere da quanti dettagli della vita privata un fan possa conoscere.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul trovare valori condivisi.
> 
> La famiglia per me è un valore condiviso.
> Tornando a bomba.
> ...


Se trovi merce in vendita da un ricettatore ormai è già stata rubata, se vendono le sigarette di contrabbando ormai sono già in vendita, per non dire di altre cose illegali. Beh io non compro niente neanche senza scontrino perché percepisco una responsabilità in tutte le mie scelte.
Poi capisco questi meccanismi mentali.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo presenta di sé.
> Poi per carità c'è chi non ha superato il complesso edipico e l'idea di farsi il padre la trova eccitante.


Ma guarda che le fantasie, superano e di molto quel che si proietta di sè all'esterno. 

Questo poi è uno scrittore. E immagino che chi lo legge abbia un suo mondo. 

Dove tu vedi un padre, io potrei vedere un uomo affascinante. Tu leggi padre, e io leggo uomo che scrive bene e con belle mani. 

Poi ecco, come dicevo, non ho mai subito il fascino degli sconosciuti. In particolare di quelli che scrivono o fanno musica. Sono venditori di mondi interiori. E so che qualunque fascino si possa provare per loro, non riguarda loro ma i mondi che risvegliano con la loro produzione artistica.

E questo lo sapevo anche quando ascoltavo i doors...mica era jim morrison che mi piaceva, mi piaceva il mondo interiore che mi risvegliava dentro...mi piacevo io in buona sostanza attraverso lui. 

Quindi, dipende da cosa risveglia in ognuno 'sto tipo, a prescindere da quel che lui presenta. 
E da come si è in rapporto con i propri immaginari. 

Io continuo a trovare adolescenziale mandare le foto della patata a questo o le mutande a brad pitt...un modo come un altro per assecondare desideri nella fantasia senza confrontarsi col desiderio nella realtà di un maschio vero e concreto. 

Quindi...sono pronta ad ogni genere di immaginari riguardo agli scrittori, ai cantanti...agli artisti in genere....:carneval:

altro che il padre! 

poi c'è anche chi cerca il rapporto incestuoso...ma, credimi, quell* che han ben chiaro questo loro desiderio non spediscono mutande, si realizzano negli ambienti giusti il loro desiderio e con persone che giocano insieme a loro con questi immaginari.


----------



## nina (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che le fantasie, superano e di molto quel che si proietta di sè all'esterno.
> 
> Questo poi è uno scrittore. E immagino che chi lo legge abbia un suo mondo.
> 
> ...


Più o meno quello che intendevo.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se trovi merce in vendita da un ricettatore ormai è già stata rubata, se vendono le sigarette di contrabbando ormai sono già in vendita, per non dire di altre cose illegali. Beh io non compro niente neanche senza scontrino perché percepisco una responsabilità in tutte le mie scelte.
> Poi capisco questi meccanismi mentali.


Direi che parlando di adulti consenzienti e consapevoli che decidono di superare un limite tradendo una promessa le sigarette di contrabbando o la merce rubata c'entrino come i cavoli a merenda 

Mica che un uomo che tradisce la moglie era di proprietà della moglie e quindi se me lo trombo mi sto trombando un cazzo rubato eh. 

Lui porta il suo cazzo dove gli pare e piace. Perchè è suo. Prima che di chiunque altro. Come sue sono le sue emozioni. Prima che di chiunque altro. 

Semmai posso discutere il fatto che mente. Che sta coinvolgendo altri nella sua mancanza di posizione, che forse è il caso capisca a cosa sta rispondendo portando a spasso il cazzo (o la figa). 
Posso discutere della consapevolezza dei bisogni che stanno sotto. 

Ma non parliamo di furto o contrabbando eh...

sarà uno/una stronza, mentitrice o quel che si vuole. 
Ma della sua interiorità è unico/unica proprietario/a. 

Anche se la fa a pezzi. O la distrugge.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Più o meno quello che intendevo.


Sì, ti ho letta. E condivido la differenziazione fra immagine pubblica e privata. 

Che poi, leggendoti, mi è venuto in mente come mai Rocco non si scandalizza se gli mandano foto della bernarda, e immagino gliene mandino parecchie. 
E la cosa non fa scaldare gli animi. In fondo è sposato pure lui. :carneval:




(OT: ciao fine OT).


----------



## nina (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, ti ho letta. E condivido la differenziazione fra immagine pubblica e privata.
> 
> Che poi, leggendoti, mi è venuto in mente come mai Rocco non si scandalizza se gli mandano foto della bernarda, e immagino gliene mandino parecchie.
> E la cosa non fa scaldare gli animi. In fondo è sposato pure lui. :carneval:
> ...


Poi uno potrebbe aggiungere che c'è più gusto a mandarla a Rocco che ad Alberto, per il gusto di turbarlo, Alberto... :mrgreen:

(Ot: Ciao *stritola*)


----------



## nina (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Direi che parlando di adulti consenzienti e consapevoli che decidono di superare un limite tradendo una promessa le sigarette di contrabbando o la merce rubata c'entrino come i cavoli a merenda
> 
> Mica che un uomo che tradisce la moglie era di proprietà della moglie e quindi se me lo trombo mi sto trombando un cazzo rubato eh.
> 
> ...


In effetti la mia situazione mi riporta proprio a questo: una persona tradisce per i suoi motivi e per quello che ha in testa. È il mentirmi e prendermi per il culo a renderti uno stronzo in primo luogo. Poi vabbe', io aggiungo anche che, se veramente tieni alla tua relazione e ti prende la cotta/c'hai la noia, te la fai passare e ti trattieni (e conosco gente che si è trattenuta), ma anche qui, se il traditore lo fa vuol dire che il gioco val tantissimo la candela, e purtroppo non lo possiamo fucilare (e io sarei la prima a farlo, se ne avessi il diritto, ora come ora. )


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Poi uno potrebbe aggiungere che c'è più gusto a mandarla a Rocco che ad Alberto, per il gusto di turbarlo, Alberto... :mrgreen:
> 
> (Ot: Ciao *stritola*)




A Rocco gli si può chiedere una valutazione praticamente oggettiva! :carneval:

abbraccio


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Direi che parlando di adulti consenzienti e consapevoli che decidono di superare un limite tradendo una promessa le sigarette di contrabbando o la merce rubata c'entrino come i cavoli a merenda
> 
> Mica che un uomo che tradisce la moglie era di proprietà della moglie e quindi se me lo trombo mi sto trombando un cazzo rubato eh.
> 
> ...


Veramente, basta leggere i primi post, io parlavo di un'altra cosa ovvero della mancanza di limiti di chi ci prova.

Ma siamo andati oltre. Questo provarci però non è limitato alle profferte esplicite, ma anche nel mostrarsi disponibili e seduttivi con chi sai che ha una famiglia.
Nonostante io sia stata letteralmente molestata da uomini sposati, sappiamo bene che il più delle volte se non si dimostra disponibilità non succede nulla.
E sì, invece, il paragone del ricettatore c'entra e non perché l'altro sia merce rubata, ma perché il ragionamento che fai tu è simile a quello che dice che comunque la merce è disponibile e che lui o un altro acquirente lo troverà lo stesso.
A parte che il pensiero che io o un'altra sarebbe lo stesso lo troverei raffreddante, può egoisticamente non riguardarmi se troverà un altro acquirente, basta che non sia io.
Perché a me interessa non essere complice, corresponsabile di fare potenzialmente male ad altri. E no, non penso che la responsabilità sia solo dell'altro, se lo so.

Poi anch'io trovo assurdo che un tradito se la prenda con l'amante. Ma è per la stessa posizione speculare di responsabilità che riguarda me.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> In effetti la mia situazione mi riporta proprio a questo: *una persona tradisce per i suoi motivi e per quello che ha in testa*. È il mentirmi e prendermi per il culo a renderti uno stronzo in primo luogo. Poi vabbe', io aggiungo anche che, se veramente tieni alla tua relazione e ti prende la cotta/c'hai la noia, te la fai passare e ti trattieni (e conosco gente che si è trattenuta), ma anche qui, se il traditore lo fa vuol dire che il gioco val tantissimo la candela, e purtroppo non lo possiamo fucilare (e io sarei la prima a farlo, se ne avessi il diritto, ora come ora. )


Già...

è il grassetto che fa una grossa differenza. A tutti i livelli. Anche nella possibilità di tornare sui propri passi o meno. Se l'altro, il tradito, lo concede ovviamente. E non è per niente scontato. 
Ma in ogni caso, conoscere e/o indagare cosa ha portato fuori dalla coppia, cosa ha portato Oltre...è fondamentale. Per non ritrovarsi nel meccanismo della bolla, incastrati. 

E quindi mentire. Che non fa stare bene praticamente nessuno. In fondo. 

A me, mentire, non piaceva. Tanto che nel mio girovagare ho cercato ricercato modi per trovare un compromesso fra esigenze che sentivo e non mi erano mai del tutto chiare e non mentire all'altro. Che desideravo comunque proteggere. Anche da me, se fosse stato necessario. 
E dirsi e darsi degli stronzi, per non mentire almeno a se stessi, non è uno sport granchè soddisfacente. Per quanto si riesca a conviverci. 

Quanto alla fucilazione ci sta. E' rabbia. E sotto c'è il dolore e la delusione. 
Non penso che la cosa riguardi il ne vale la pena rispetto al partner però. Se G. trovasse un'altra, io so che non sarebbe impazzito. So che avrebbe valutato. E so che avrebbe scelto per il suo bene. E gli voglio bene. Non sarei io a non andare bene per lui. Saremmo noi a non incastrarci insieme. E quindi, per quanto doloroso possa essere, ben venga il suo andare. Se mentisse mi incazzerei...ma, per quel che lo conosco, se mi dovesse mentire, sarebbe perchè non ha trovato altro modo in se stesso per affrontarmi. Non penso dubiterei del fatto che volesse farmi del male. 

Noi però, anche alla luce del mio essere traditrice storica, ne abbiamo parlato e riparlato. 
E' un argomento sviscerato e che continuiamo a sviscerare. L'attenzione non è sulle promesse, ma sui limiti. 
E, se promessa c'è, è quella di tenere l'occhio esattamente sulla posizione dei limiti individuali. 

Il fulcro non è il mantenimento della relazione, ma il mantenimento del benessere individuale che poi può essere condiviso nella relazione arricchendola. 

Se la relazione cozza col benessere individuale, nei patti c'è il mettere in discussione la relazione stessa. Io non lo tratterrei se dovesse andare...e lui non tratterrebbe me. Non lo vorrei, dovendolo trattenere o sapendo che si sta trattenendo. 

Sicuramente il non avere e desiderare figli, è una variabile non indifferente in questa impostazione a cui siamo giunti.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente, basta leggere i primi post, io parlavo di un'altra cosa ovvero della *mancanza di limiti di chi ci prova*.
> 
> Ma siamo andati oltre. *Questo provarci però non è limitato alle profferte esplicite, ma anche nel mostrarsi disponibili e seduttivi con chi sai che ha una famiglia.*
> Nonostante io sia stata letteralmente molestata da uomini sposati, sappiamo bene che il più delle volte se non si dimostra disponibilità non succede nulla.
> ...


Come mai chi ci ha provato con te non ha trovato spazio? 

Quanto alla "merce"...la differenza sta proprio nel fatto che una persona che decide per se stessa, non è merce. Ma un essere che ha preso decisioni, più o meno consapevoli, più o meno condivisibili, più o meno comprensibili. 

E' padrone di se stess*. 

E quando va oltre, ci è andato con le sue gambe, la sua mente e le sue emozioni. Non necessariamente in questo ordine, ma i piani coinvolti sono esattamente corpo, mente e emozioni. 

Forse la differenza è che io non mi sento complice per una decisione di cui non mi sento partecipe a nessun livello. 
Io arrivo dopo. Quando ogni decisione è già stata presa. 

Anche se ci dovessi provare. 
Ho un ego piuttosto sviluppato, ma non ho mai pensato di poter irretire povere anime indifese che sulla scorta delle mie arti seduttive ribaltano piani fondamentali per la loro Vita. Piani che senza il mio influsso non sarebbero mai stati sfiorati. 

Poi non dubito che ci sia chi forza porte...ma entriamo quasi nel territorio della manipolazione psicologica...che è ritenuta fuori da ogni gioco sicuro sano e consensuale, anche nei giochi più perversi.


----------



## disincantata (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questo è giovane*.
> Non rappresenta il prototipo del padre per giovani di scarse speranze.
> 
> 
> *Per questo non ci ho provato io :rotfl:



Cosa cambia che sia giovane?  OGNUNO/A usa le armi che ha.  Una mia amica ha 'perso' il marito per una che, al momento dell'assunzione,  invece di pensare al lavoro che stava trovando, cosa rara qui, (si e' ripromessa 'io questo me lo sposo),  detto fatto dopo 6 mesi era incinta del suo 'capo', attuale marito.  Bellissimo uomo, stronzaggine a parte.  Ed ovvio, pure benestante. Non tanti anni di differenza, esattamente non li ricordo.  Non certo suo padre ahahahah


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come mai chi ci ha provato con te non ha trovato spazio?
> 
> Quanto alla "merce"...la differenza sta proprio nel fatto che una persona che decide per se stessa, non è merce. Ma un essere che ha preso decisioni, più o meno consapevoli, più o meno condivisibili, più o meno comprensibili.
> 
> ...


Non hanno trovato spazio in primis perché mi facevano cagare, ma è probabile che mi facessero cagare anche perché sposati.
Io ero libera. 

Ma è come la merce rubata perché anche lì tu acquisti e basta dal ricettatore, il furto e la ricettazione sono avvenuti prima è in questo non c'entri nulla. Vista e comprata la merce senza chiedersi da dove proviene perché la responsabilità è di chi te la offre, ugualmente visto e preso l'uomo senza domandarsi come e perché stia tradendo.

Però vedo che mi rispondi sempre le stesse cose. O io non riesco a farmi capire o tu non ti vuoi smuovere da lì. Sinceramente non capisco neanche il perché.

Forse non stai parlando di te.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cosa cambia che sia giovane?  OGNUNO/A usa le armi che ha.  Una mia amica ha 'perso' il marito per una che, al momento dell'assunzione,  invece di pensare al lavoro che stava trovando, cosa rara qui, (si e' ripromessa 'io questo me lo sposo),  detto fatto dopo 6 mesi era incinta del suo 'capo', attuale marito.  Bellissimo uomo, stronzaggine a parte.  Ed ovvio, pure benestante. Non tanti anni di differenza, esattamente non li ricordo.  Non certo suo padre ahahahah


Nel senso che (magari erroneamente) una ragazza giovane può pensare di trovare più facilmente accoglienza se ha una concorrente vecchia e figli grandi, più che una compagna giovane e figli piccoli.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non hanno trovato spazio in primis perché mi facevano cagare*, ma è probabile che mi facessero cagare anche perché sposati.
> Io ero libera.
> 
> Ma *è come la merce rubata* perché anche lì tu acquisti e basta dal ricettatore, il furto e la ricettazione sono avvenuti prima è in questo non c'entri nulla. Vista e comprata la merce senza chiedersi da dove proviene perché la responsabilità è di chi te la offre, ugualmente visto e preso l'uomo senza domandarsi come e perché stia tradendo.
> ...


Hai rispettato il tuo limite. Ti facevano cagare. Avrebbero potuto provarci fino allo sfinimento, giusto, ma tu non ci saresti stata. Giusto? 

Una cosa non capisco: chi tradisce sarebbe merce rubata? E a chi? 
Si, questo non lo capisco. 

Non vedo affinità fra una persona libera di disporre di sè, anche tradendo, e della merce, oggetto inanimato...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai rispettato il tuo limite. Ti facevano cagare. Avrebbero potuto provarci fino allo sfinimento, giusto, ma tu non ci saresti stata. Giusto?
> 
> Una cosa non capisco: chi tradisce sarebbe merce rubata? E a chi?
> Si, questo non lo capisco.
> ...


Il paragone non è nella merce ma nella responsabilità.


----------



## nina (25 Aprile 2017)

Io la metto giù un po' più prosaica: tu che stai provandoci con gente impegnata mi fai abbastanza schifo, ma tu, impegnato (magari con me) che gli dici sì mi fai schifo doppio, e a te sì, se stai con me, almeno una mezza corcata di botte metaforiche la posso dare, fosse solo per farti sentire una merda venti minuti. Poi cabbe', in questo caso specifico penso la questione sia di buingusto e civiltà, perché 'sta gente non percepisce la celebrità come una persona reale e sono questionabili per altri versi ancora.


----------



## disincantata (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel senso che (magari erroneamente) una ragazza giovane può pensare di trovare più facilmente accoglienza se ha una concorrente vecchia e figli grandi, più che una compagna giovane e figli piccoli.



Certo, su quello gioca facile, anche solo per un'avventura, poi se le piace ......


----------



## mistral (25 Aprile 2017)

Premetto che sono d'accordo con brunetta e anche a me il lavaggio facile di coscienza riesce male.
Chi tradisce con una persona impegnata ha una precisa ed indubbia corresponsabilità ,su questo non ci piove.
Poi posso fare tutti i giri del mondo per scaricarmi  la coscienza ma rimango complice consapevole di un atto deprecabile.
Se penso che tanto con me o con un'altra lui lo farebbe ugualmente ,mi svaluto decisamente.
Inoltre non vorrei essere lo sfiato delle colonne dei cessi di nessuno.Il ruolo di relegata in un angolo per dare la precedenza alla compagna ufficiale da cui devo nascondermi  non mi garba.Solo amanti liberi non in cerca di ripiego.
Per riallacciarsi al discorso dell'invidia mi torna in mente che L'amante di mio marito pare insistesse o meglio,cercasse di entrare in confidenza ed intimità da parecchio.Mesi o addirittura un paio di anni prima.
Quando le parlai,dopo la confessione, mi disse che non avrebbe mai permesso a lui di lasciarCI  per lei ( secondo lei nel caso avrebbe lasciato la famiglia in blocco,figli compresi,non solo la moglie ....) ,che anzi,dovevamo salvare la nostra "fantastica" famiglia e risolvere i nostri problemi :unhappy:, perché avevamo ciò che lei avrebbe desiderato  ma a 34 anni (all'epoca) non era ancora riuscita a costruire nulla.
Piu volte con lui sollevava il discorso e lo interrogava per sapere se lui avrebbe avuto il desiderio di fare un figlio con lui.
Al suo farle presente che per lui i tre che già aveva erano più che sufficienti,si indispettiva.
In sintesi,fantastica famiglia,ciò che desiderava ma non voleva/poteva realizzare ,"guardiana" della nostra unione ma prodiga nel tentare di distruggerla anche riprovandoci dopo la rottura.
Volere distruggere una cosa che vedi bella e che invidii.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo, su quello gioca facile, anche solo per un'avventura, poi se le piace ......


Bentornata


----------



## disincantata (25 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bentornata


Grazie cara. Non so se mi fa bene,  leggere storie fa sempre ricordare.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Secondo me la fate molto più complessa di quella che è.
> 
> A me sembra una situazione simile a quelle che si incottiscono di brad pitt e gli spediscono le mutande giurandogli amore eterno.
> 
> ...


Probabile.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè sono tutti delle merde che fanno i figli per scriverci libri e si scopano chiunque gli mandi foto di culi perché al cazzo non si comanda.
> 
> Il tema era un altro però ovvero perché non si ha rispetto della vita degli altri.


Perché lui no e io sì?
Anche l'amante di mia moglie sapeva quanto ci tenevo a lei e a mia figlia.
Glielo avevo spiegato, a voce, quanto la loro relazione mettesse in gioco la mia famiglia.
Ovviamente lui ha fatto i suoi interessi e ha agito per prendere il posto mio e sposarsi quella che è mia moglie. 
Non sto a chiedermi perché.
Lo giudico negativamente nella sua immaturita' (di amante in competizione col marito) e nel suo opportunismo ma accetto che possano esistere persone che valutano diversamente da me le relazioni tra le persone.


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Premetto che sono d'accordo con brunetta e anche a me il lavaggio facile di coscienza riesce male.
> Chi tradisce con una persona impegnata ha una precisa ed indubbia corresponsabilità ,su questo non ci piove.
> Poi posso fare tutti i giri del mondo per scaricarmi  la coscienza ma rimango complice consapevole di un atto deprecabile.
> Se penso che tanto con me o con un'altra lui lo farebbe ugualmente ,mi svaluto decisamente.
> ...


Madonna santa, che merda O___O.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ora mi manderai a fare in culo (sono già pronto) ma x quanto mi riguarda, c'è pure poco rispetto da parte di chi spettacolarizza e mette in piazza come merce momenti privati suoi di vita di famiglia e coppia, pur belli che siano, alla libera lettura di chi tira fuori 20 euro (o quel che costasse il libro)


Credo che la letteratura sia piena di esempi di questo tipo.
Anna Frank compresa, se vogliamo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché lui no e io sì?
> Anche l'amante di mia moglie sapeva quanto ci tenevo a lei e a mia figlia.
> Glielo avevo spiegato, a voce, quanto la loro relazione mettesse in gioco la mia famiglia.
> Ovviamente lui ha fatto i suoi interessi e ha agito per prendere il posto mio e sposarsi quella che è mia moglie.
> ...


Lui voleva apparire quello che ci teneva.
Comunque chi ha detto che non sia stato irresponsabile?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che la letteratura sia piena di esempi di questo tipo.
> Anna Frank compresa, se vogliamo.


A sua insaputa.
Ma è ovvio che si racconta solo parte della propria vita e che esista una forma di tutela del proprio privato.
E forse racconta molto più di sé chi scrive romanzi perché attraverso i personaggi esplora l'animo proprio e altrui.

Questa discussione è stata davvero sorprendente.


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il paragone non è nella merce ma nella responsabilità.


Un po' più chiaro. Anche se non condivisibile. 

L'uomo o la donna che tradisce, e lo dico da traditrice, semplicemente decide per se stesso. Non è di nessuno. SE non di se stesso. Ed è uno dei motivi per cui si riesce a tradire semplicemente, a volte. 

Dubito si possa tradire sentendosi di qualcun altro. 

Ma. 

Sentirsi di qualcun altro è una sensazione che non riguarda il poter essere paragonati a merce rubata. 
Io da traditrice non mi sono mai sentita rubata a nessuno, e di conseguenza neanche smerciata. 

Probabilmente avendo vissuto sia il ruolo di traditrice che di amante ma non avendo mai vissuto quello di tradita, faccio molta fatica a capire cosa possa vedere una donna, o un uomo, che sente di aver avuto una "cosa" sua e di botto si ritrova a non averla più in mano. O se c'è, non è riconoscibile.
In particolare se si è giurato e spergiurato "no!!! io mai tradirò!!! non mi appartiene"

Significa, immagino, trovarsi davanti qualcuno che non solo non si sente più "proprio" ma anche un qualcuno che non appartiene al tempo vissuto insieme. Perchè chi giurava in un senso ha poi fatto esattamente il contrario. 

Pensare di delegare in un qualche modo sull'esterno quel cambiamento, come se l'esterno lo potesse fermare, bloccare, rimandare al mittente...mah...lo trovo uno di quei compiti che sull'esterno non ci stanno. 

Perchè quel cambiamento riguarda solo ed esclusivamente chi lo vive. 

E chi lo vive non è merce rubata di cui assumersi o meno responsabilità. 
Quel cambiamento è sotto la libera decisionalità di chi lo attraversa. 

A me ste cose, in particolare ancora sugli uomini, che passano come poveri imbecilli che vengono irretiti dalla megera di turno senza neanche rendersene conto, poi si svegliano come con una botta in testa...mah..

DA traditrice, so che non sono botte in testa. Mancamenti. O farfalle. 
E' decisionalità. 

Se decido di mentire, mica è corresponsabile il mio amante. Io mento. Io lo decido. Lui non mente.   
E non mi è complice, si prende i frutti (dal suo punto di vista) della mia decisione.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questo è giovane*.
> Non rappresenta il prototipo del padre per giovani di scarse speranze.
> 
> 
> *Per questo non ci ho provato io :rotfl:


Classe 71.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Un po' più chiaro. Anche se non condivisibile.
> 
> L'uomo o la donna che tradisce, e lo dico da traditrice, semplicemente decide per se stesso. Non è di nessuno. SE non di se stesso. Ed è uno dei motivi per cui si riesce a tradire semplicemente, a volte.
> 
> ...


E quoto anche questo


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A sua insaputa.
> Ma è ovvio che si racconta solo parte della propria vita e che esista una forma di tutela del proprio privato.
> E forse racconta molto più di sé chi scrive romanzi perché attraverso i personaggi esplora l'animo proprio e altrui.
> 
> Questa discussione è stata davvero sorprendente.


Sì. Mi riferivo al padre. Che ha messo in piazza la vita della figlia.
La letteratura è anche questo.
È soprattutto questo.


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Un po' più chiaro. Anche se non condivisibile.
> 
> *L'uomo o la donna che tradisce, e lo dico da traditrice, semplicemente decide per se stesso. Non è di nessuno. SE non di se stesso. Ed è uno dei motivi per cui si riesce a tradire semplicemente, a volte.
> 
> ...


Ti devo quotare.


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

( [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] anche perché, a sentirsi "rubati", non ci sarebbe tradimento, o ci sarebbe comunque percezione della cazzata e il ritorno indietro, perché ti sei sottratto a qualcosa di importante. Però anche lì, sei TU ad esserti sottratto, nessuno è andato lì ad agitarti una pistola sotto al naso dicendoti "dai, rompi la monotonia col tradimento!". Fermo restando che secondo me tradire, non volermene, qualunque sia la ragione, spesso comprensibile a livello umano, è proprio da stronzi. Io comprendo perché sono stata tradita, ma non mi sento meno trattata di merda per questo. Anzi.)


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Un po' più chiaro. Anche se non condivisibile.
> 
> L'uomo o la donna che tradisce, e lo dico da traditrice, semplicemente decide per se stesso. Non è di nessuno. SE non di se stesso. Ed è uno dei motivi per cui si riesce a tradire semplicemente, a volte.
> 
> ...


Che scoperta che è una decisione e nessuno viene violentato, ipnotizzato o drogato. Io non tolgo un grammo alla responsabilità di chi tradisce. Già perché la scelta è responsabilità.
Ma chi è amante ha la stessa possibilità di scelta e di conseguenza responsabilità non solo rispetto a sé, ma anche rispetto a tutti coloro che sono poi toccati dalla scelta.
Mi sembra talmente evidente, come lo è per ogni scelta, che non capisco come possiamo discuterne da due giorni.
Tu continui a rispondermi altro e, come spesso succede nelle discussioni, un po' ti seguo anche se andiamo a parlare d'altro, ma sempre di altro si parla.
Aggiungo che proprio perché nella maggior parte delle volte non si tratta di amore e spesso neppure di ammore, è evidente che il/la prescelto/a potrebbe essere sostituito per mille ragioni, non vedo perché tra queste ragioni non dovrebbe entrare la presenza di una famiglia.

Nel caso specifico la famiglia non è un aspetto secondario, ma è la ragione per cui è conosciuto lui, quindi non può essere considerato un aspetto non considerato.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

Vi racconto un episodio.
Sono in aereo per andare in  vacanza all'estero con moglie e figlia. Mentre loro dormono noto una bella signora sui 50 anni. C'è un gioco di sguardi. L'aereo atterra e ci rechiamo tutti al villaggio.
Questa signora in pratica me la sono trovata ovunque per tutta la vacanza. È arrivata a sedersi di fianco a me a sinistra mentre a destra c'era mia moglie nel teatro semivuoto, a guardare la targhetta della mia valigia per beccarsi l'indirizzo, a seguirmi in ogni dove.
Ma io ero sempre con mia moglie e non c'è stata mai occasione di essere soli.
È stato... imbarazzante, in un certo qual modo. Al terzo giorno ovviamente se ne era accorta anche mia moglie, che ne era infastidita. Non sono uno scrittore figo, però in quell'occasione rimasi stupito dal comportamento di questa donna, per me inspiegabile. Io non ero solo. Non ero un single in cerca. È pur vero che nei villaggi le coppie fanno molta vita da soli per cui anche noi potevamo avere spazi in cui vivere una storia ma...
Situazioni meno complicate no?
Uhm... mi sa che il bello è anche questo... forse.
(Comunque una così... meglio tenersela lontana. È pericolosa... )


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che scoperta che è una decisione e nessuno viene violentato, ipnotizzato o drogato. Io non tolgo un grammo alla responsabilità di chi tradisce. Già perché la scelta è responsabilità.
> Ma chi è amante ha la stessa possibilità di scelta e di conseguenza responsabilità non solo rispetto a sé, ma anche rispetto a tutti coloro che sono poi toccati dalla scelta.
> Mi sembra talmente evidente, come lo è per ogni scelta, che non capisco come possiamo discuterne da due giorni.
> Tu continui a rispondermi altro e, come spesso succede nelle discussioni, un po' ti seguo anche se andiamo a parlare d'altro, ma sempre di altro si parla.
> ...


E tu c'hai ragione, ma il vero problema secondo me è che se il traditore è arrivato a tradire, lo fa perché della responsabilità se ne sbatte. Poi ripeto, in questo caso specifico secondo me il focus è che le autrici di queste avances sono un po' cervelli di gallina, un po' patologiche a prescindere.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vi racconto un episodio.
> Sono in aereo per andare in  vacanza all'estero con moglie e figlia. Mentre loro dormono noto una bella signora sui 50 anni. C'è un gioco di sguardi. L'aereo atterra e ci rechiamo tutti al villaggio.
> Questa signora in pratica me la sono trovata ovunque per tutta la vacanza. È arrivata a sedersi di fianco a me a sinistra mentre a destra c'era mia moglie nel teatro semivuoto, a guardare la targhetta della mia valigia per beccarsi l'indirizzo, a seguirmi in ogni dove.
> Ma io ero sempre con mia moglie e non c'è stata mai occasione di essere soli.
> ...


Infatti.
Oltre al fatto che sei estremamente figo


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> E tu c'hai ragione, ma il vero problema secondo me è che se il traditore è arrivato a tradire, lo fa perché della responsabilità se ne sbatte. Poi ripeto, in questo caso specifico secondo me il focus è che le autrici di queste avances sono un po' cervelli di gallina, un po' patologiche a prescindere.


Questo è scontato.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Oltre al fatto che sei estremamente figo


Grazie.
Ma non ci credo... lo sai.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

Altra storia. Sempre del mio periodo di crisi.
Esco con una. Si, lei mi piace.
Si arriva a parlare di mutande etc etc
Ma... due figli... il marito lo conosco...
Ok.
Limitiamoci alla piacevole conversazione.
Nessuno ci obbliga ad avere storie con tutte le donne che ci piacciono.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Altra storia. Sempre del mio periodo di crisi.
> Esco con una. Si, lei mi piace.
> Si arriva a parlare di mutande etc etc
> Ma... due figli... il marito lo conosco...
> ...


Poi non è che il più delle volte piacciano così tanto.


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Altra storia. Sempre del mio periodo di crisi.
> Esco con una. Si, lei mi piace.
> Si arriva a parlare di mutande etc etc
> Ma... due figli... il marito lo conosco...
> ...


Però vedi, con tutto il periodo di crisi, ti sei comportato da galantuomo e non da animale. Quindi trattenersi si può. Ma solo se uno ci tiene, ecco.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi non è che il più delle volte piacciano così tanto.





nina ha detto:


> Però vedi, con tutto il periodo di crisi, ti sei comportato da galantuomo e non da animale. Quindi trattenersi si può. Ma solo se uno ci tiene, ecco.


Secondo me si può se si vuole resistere a qualsiasi tentazione.
Soprattutto nella fase iniziale.
Dopo magari è più complicato, perché il legame che si crea può essere molto forte.
È implicito quindi nel tradimento la volontà di commetterlo e nell'essere amanti l'indifferenza alle conseguenze sugli altri.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2017)

Secondo me si è spostato il focus dall'argomento sollevato da Brunetta .Ognuno è corso ai ripari per giustificare o giustificarsi.
Chi tradisce con una persona impegnata con prole  etc. ,pur essendo libero di farlo deve ammettere di essere una merda.Senza se e senza ma perché accetta consapevolmente di giocare ai danni anche di una famiglia,di bambini e non è più relegato ad un gioco tra adulti.
Basta esserne consapevoli ,si è complici e merde e non qualcuno che per caso passava di lì..Poi con quella consapevolezza,senza infiocchettare cazzi si fa quel che si vuole.Se tutto si potesse giustificare con il diritto di fare ciò che ci pare  la società andrebbe a rotoli,cosa che in realtà sta avvenendo visto che non vi è più rispetto di nulla e il nostro soddisfacimento è posto in cima .
Anche io ho commesso atti di cui non vado fiera ma non mi sogno di dire di non esserne responsabile o corresponsabile e mi faccio abbastanza schifo,senza nascondermi dietro ad un dito.E si che ne potrei trovare a iosa di argomenti validi per scaricarmi la coscienza ,ma non reggono.
Chi lo fa accetta   di essere lo strumento attraverso il quale l'altro sfoga la sua noia,la sua curiosità,il suo scazzo .Io non amerei troppo essere quello strumento e mi domanderei se le mie mutande brucino davvero  al punto di non potermi fermare di fronte a nulla.
Poco importa se è l'altro a dover tutelare la sua famiglia ,l'altro se la vedrà con la sua coscienza e con le eventuali conseguenze ,ma possibile che IO di rimando al suo non aver coscienza ,devo soffocare per forza la mia?
Non è che perché l'altro dice OK io mi accodo facendo finta che tutto vada bene.
Cavoli a me pare chiaro ciò che intendesse Brunetta.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

Guarda che quello che dice  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] è chiaro a tutti. Semplicementr tu sei d'accordo io no
Non ho ricevuto chissà quante proposte ma quando è successo nemmeno per un secondo ho pensato che l'altro stesse mettendo a rischio la mia famiglia. Ma ho avuto subito chiaro che la mia risposta avrebbe potuto metterla a rischio.
E giusto per chiarire quando qualcuno ha fatto proposte a mio marito e me ne sono accorta o l'ho saputo non ho minimamente considerato l'altra persona. Anzi con una ci ho anche parlato e non per discuterci ma per capire mio marito in quella situazione. L'altra persona a me non doveva nulla. Era un'estranea


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che la letteratura sia piena di esempi di questo tipo.
> Anna Frank compresa, se vogliamo.


Sicuramente.

E lunga vita alla letteratura di questo tipo

Ma.. io ho espresso la perplessità che mi darebbe il sentimento ricevuto da una persona che sente il bisogno di scriverlo e di darlo in pasto al pubblico, vendendolo di fatto come "merce"

E non coglierei rispetto per "momenti di vita nostri" svenduti alla pubblica acclamazione 

È una forma di "bisogno" che non mi piacerebbe cogliere nel mio partner, pure la scrivesse sistematicamente su fb come oggi ormai molti fanno


C'è chi viceversa identifica questo "trattare" il proprio rapporto come una ulteriore autenticazione dello stesso

Io la vedo una forma di "difesa" , e ripenso anche alla scenetta dell'autore del libro, "sconvolto" degli assalti subiti, nonostante il suo "baluardo" rilegato dovesse risultare un muro scoraggiante in teoria.

Non mi piace, neanche un po'

C'è viceversa chi adora.... E dice: vedi? Questo si che è bravo

Il mondo è bello perché è vario


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Secondo me si è spostato il focus dall'argomento sollevato da Brunetta .Ognuno è corso ai ripari per giustificare o giustificarsi.
> *Chi tradisce con una persona impegnata con prole  etc. ,pur essendo libero di farlo deve ammettere di essere una merda.*Senza se e senza ma perché accetta consapevolmente di giocare ai danni anche di una famiglia,di bambini e non è più relegato ad un gioco tra adulti.
> Basta esserne consapevoli ,si è complici e merde e non qualcuno che per caso passava di lì..Poi con quella consapevolezza,senza infiocchettare cazzi si fa quel che si vuole.Se tutto si potesse giustificare con il diritto di fare ciò che ci pare  la società andrebbe a rotoli,cosa che in realtà sta avvenendo visto che non vi è più rispetto di nulla e il nostro soddisfacimento è posto in cima .
> Anche io ho commesso atti di cui non vado fiera ma non mi sogno di dire di non esserne responsabile o corresponsabile e mi faccio abbastanza schifo,senza nascondermi dietro ad un dito.E si che ne potrei trovare a iosa di argomenti validi per scaricarmi la coscienza ,ma non reggono.
> ...


Io ho parlato di indifferenza alle conseguenze.
Lo stesso atteggiamento di chi guida in maniera spericolata pensando che non possa accadere nulla e godendo solo del piacere di farlo. E' a volte anche solo frutto di incoscienza, ovvero mancanza di elaborazione sulle conseguenze delle proprie azioni, o inesperienza, ovvero incapacità di avere strumenti per fare valutazioni a priori.
Diverso è il caso di chi scientemente e in maniera reiterata guida spericolatamente e dopo aver percepito e vissuto la gravità delle conseguenze: lì sicuramente si può valutare la cosa in maniera decisamente più critica come fai tu.
Nel caso del tradimento, però, per avere esperienza e comprendere le conseguenze, non devi solo commetterlo ma subirlo.
Ovviamente da parte di un partner di cui hai totale fiducia, non di uno che vive già un'altra vita separata da te.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che quello che dice  @_Brunetta_ è chiaro a tutti. Semplicementr tu sei d'accordo io no
> Non ho ricevuto chissà quante proposte ma quando è successo nemmeno per un secondo ho pensato che l'altro stesse mettendo a rischio la mia famiglia. Ma ho avuto subito chiaro che la mia risposta avrebbe potuto metterla a rischio.
> E giusto per chiarire quando qualcuno ha fatto proposte a mio marito e me ne sono accorta o l'ho saputo non ho minimamente considerato l'altra persona. Anzi con una ci ho anche parlato e non per discuterci ma per capire mio marito in quella situazione. L'altra persona a me non doveva nulla. Era un'estranea


Ecco,pensare che una che prende la mira sulla tua famiglia non ti debba nulla non lo trovo corretto.

E come prendersela solo con l'antifurto che ha fatto cilecca e non anche con il ladro che ha cercato in tutti i modi di entrarti in casa e cagarti sul tappeto.
L'antifurto lo riparerai o lo butterai in discarica colpevole di non aver fermato il ladro,ma il ladro non lo ringrazi di sicuro .
Per sommi capi,trattasi di avere una morale indipendentemente da ciò che ci viene offerto.Chi non ce l'ha non vede mai un limite ma solo giustificazioni.
Non dico questo perché io ritenga di essere una persona integerrima,anzi .Ma non mi giustifico e se la compio cerco di prendere atto il più possibile della scorrettezza .Anche fare un pensiero sulle conseguenze o pensare se mi piacerebbe essere ripagata con la stessa moneta può aiutare.
Questo è il senso del non fermarsi davanti a nulla quando la mutanda chiama che citava brunetta.


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Classe 71.


Eh, oramai s'è fatta 'na certa...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ecco,pensare che una che prende la mira sulla tua famiglia non ti debba nulla non lo trovo corretto.
> 
> E come prendersela solo con l'antifurto che ha fatto cilecca e non anche con il ladro che ha cercato in tutti i modi di entrarti in casa e cagarti sul tappeto.
> L'antifurto lo riparerai o lo butterai in discarica colpevole di non aver fermato il ladro,ma il ladro non lo ringrazi di sicuro .
> ...


Non fermarsi davanti a nulla? Dove l'ho scritto? Mi fermo (parlo in generale) davanti a un no. 
Non  me la prendo con l'antigurto me la prendo con mio marito che non solo non ha azionato l'antifurto ma quando i ladri hanno suonato alla porta lui ha aperto e offerto il caffè


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh, oramai s'è fatta 'na certa...


Saresti da bannare


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non fermarsi davanti a nulla? Dove l'ho scritto? Mi fermo (parlo in generale) davanti a un no.
> Non  me la prendo con l'antigurto me la prendo con mio marito che non solo non ha azionato l'antifurto ma quando i ladri hanno suonato alla porta lui ha aperto e offerto il caffè


Ci si può fermare anche prima.
Di donne come di uomini ce ne sono tanti.
Se voglio avere un'amante posso anche scegliere chi potrà meglio gestire questo ruolo senza che un'eventuale scoperta comporti troppe conseguenze nefaste.
Una donna con i bambini piccoli la considero out, a meno che non abbia un marito che non se la fila più.
Una donna con un marito innamorato la escludo a sua volta. Perché rischiare di fare soffrire un terzo innocente?
La donna di un amico idem. Non vorrei mai capitasse una cosa del genere a me, doppio tradimento... ne uscirei a pezzi.
Ne restano altre?
Hai voglia. Tutte le donne in crisi con mariti assenti, quelle senza figli,  le sportive rinomate, le fidanzate...
Ma anche le single, le divorziate, le separate.
Certo, io escludo l'innamoramento...
Ma questo è solo conseguenza della frequentazione. Se scopriamo che questa può determinare un certo tipo di conseguenza, si può anche evitare.


----------



## patroclo (26 Aprile 2017)

non ho voglia di leggere tutto ...... e comunque non sono d'accordo con [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

Secondo me la domanda corretta avrebbe dovuto essere questa:
Voi accettereste una relazione con una persona sposata, la cui immagine professionale e relazionale dipende anche da quella familiare, con la consapevolezza che se questa relazione dovesse emergere questa persona potrebbe essere rovinata per sempre sia sul piano familiare e relazionale che su quello professionale?


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che scoperta che è una decisione e nessuno viene violentato, ipnotizzato o drogato. Io non tolgo un grammo alla responsabilità di chi tradisce. Già perché la scelta è responsabilità.
> Ma chi è amante ha la stessa possibilità di scelta e di conseguenza responsabilità non solo rispetto a sé, ma anche rispetto a tutti coloro che sono poi toccati dalla scelta.
> Mi sembra talmente evidente, come lo è per ogni scelta, che non capisco come possiamo discuterne da due giorni.
> Tu continui a rispondermi altro e, come spesso succede nelle discussioni, un po' ti seguo anche se andiamo a parlare d'altro, ma sempre di altro si parla.
> ...


alla fine hai ragione. 
Ma sai è faticoso caricarsi addosso tutte queste responsabilità.

Non vuole essere una giustificazione.. Già a gradi diversi a volte si rifugge da quelle di "competenza diretta", passami il termine, considerare sempre anche tutto l'indotto diverrebbe un lavoro immane.

Il pensiero della _sua _famiglia io l'avevo. 
Arrivava all'improvviso come un crampo, e me ne volevo liberare il prima possibile perché sarebbe stato un peso troppo grande caricarmi anche di quel senso di colpa. Avevo già il mio e scacciavo rigurgiti morali continuamente.

Mi ero innamorata. Non di lui, ma di come mi faceva sentire. Ho scelto deliberatamente di scivolare nella spirale di sensazioni che mi hanno poi portato al tradimento, mettendo me davanti a tutti gli altri.

E durante quella corsa, prima del tradimento fisico, il pensiero del mio compagno e della famiglia di lui semplicemente non c'erano. Ero come accecata, capivo la destinazione ma non ne consideravo i risvolti, forse perché ancora non li percepivo come reali.
Consumato il tradimento ovviamente tutto è cambiato.
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Saresti da bannare


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ci si può fermare anche prima.
> Di donne come di uomini ce ne sono tanti.
> *Se voglio avere un'amante posso anche scegliere chi potrà meglio gestire questo ruolo senza che un'eventuale scoperta comporti troppe conseguenze nefaste.*
> Una donna con i bambini piccoli la considero out, a meno che non abbia un marito che non se la fila più.
> ...


.
Non sono mai partita dall'idea di volere un'amante e di conseguenza scegliere il più adatto al ruolo
messa così hai ragione. Ma io non scelgo la merce come se fossi al mercato per cui voglio delle arance e cerco la bancarella che le ha migliori


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente.
> 
> E lunga vita alla letteratura di questo tipo
> 
> ...


Ma come ti permetti?!
Ti rendi conto che parli di persone vere, di vite vere?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me la domanda corretta avrebbe dovuto essere questa:
> Voi accettereste una relazione con una persona sposata, la cui immagine professionale e relazionale dipende anche da quella familiare, con la consapevolezza che se questa relazione dovesse emergere questa persona potrebbe essere rovinata per sempre sia sul piano familiare e relazionale che su quello professionale?


si
Se lui non si fa il problema o valuta che il gioco valga la candela


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> non ho voglia di leggere tutto ...... e comunque non sono d'accordo con @_Brunetta_


:bleble:


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> si
> Se lui non si fa il problema o valuta che il gioco valga la candela


Io no.
Troppo rischio per lei.
Nel caso, ne soffrirei anch'io per quello che avrebbe da patire.
Meglio trovarsi una con pochi problemi.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente.
> 
> E lunga vita alla letteratura di questo tipo
> 
> ...


Il grassetto è fatto sorridere anche me. 
Uno può essere lusingato e non essere interessato ma sconvolto proprio no. E nemmeno dare la percezione che ha dato a [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] di essere quasi "schifato".



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti?!
> Ti rendi conto che parli di persone vere, di vite vere?


 [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] però io l'offesa non la vedo [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e credo tutti noi ci basiamo su quello che abbiamo letto e pensiamo. Ovvio che abbiamo meno elementi rispetto a te che ne hai una conoscenza in qualche modo diretta


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti?!
> Ti rendi conto che parli di persone vere, di vite vere?


Ma che dici?????

Io parlo di ME

E non mi son mai permesso di dire a nessuno: tu sei un..

Non parlo mai degli altri.

Ma di quel che sento IO, che non è il vangelo, peraltro


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> alla fine hai ragione.
> Ma sai è faticoso caricarsi addosso tutte queste responsabilità.
> 
> Non vuole essere una giustificazione.. Già a gradi diversi a volte si rifugge da quelle di "competenza diretta", passami il termine, considerare sempre anche tutto l'indotto diverrebbe un lavoro immane.
> ...


Ma non è neanche l'argomento del thread.
Perché non si tratta di una persona che ha conosciuto un'altra, è scattata un'attrazione forte e, benché la presenza di una famiglia, abbia agito, abbiano agito da obnubilati, accantonando la possibilità che agire l'attrazione potesse danneggiare la serenità dei bambini. È agire da irresponsabili o da coglioni, ma è umano, succede.
Si tratta di prendere di mira chi trovi affascinante, ma neppure conosci, evidentemente per il gusto di destabilizzare o di ricavare la gratificazione di essere così seduttiva da strappare, anche momentaneamente, a una donna intelligente, bella e amata e a tre figli.


----------



## disincantata (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io no.
> Troppo rischio per lei.
> Nel caso, ne soffrirei anch'io per quello che avrebbe da patire.
> Meglio trovarsi una con pochi problemi.


Tutte le persone che intraprendono una relazione, lasciamo perdere la notte di follia, con una persona impegnata, sanno che mettono a rischio sia la loro, se la hanno, di famiglia, sia quella dell'altra persona.  

In quanti si fermano????


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non sono mai partita dall'idea di volere un'amante e di conseguenza scegliere il più adatto al ruolo
> messa così hai ragione. Ma io non scelgo la merce come se fossi al mercato per cui voglio delle arance e cerco la bancarella che le ha migliori


Ma l'argomento non eri tu, come non lo erano tutti gli altri utenti o io.
Si parlava di dinamiche diverse.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non sono mai partita dall'idea di volere un'amante e di conseguenza scegliere il più adatto al ruolo
> messa così hai ragione. Ma io non scelgo la merce come se fossi al mercato per cui voglio delle arance e cerco la bancarella che le ha migliori



Non è che scegli.
Rinunci a determinate occasioni.
La tipa dell'aereo, per esempio.
Potevo fare in modo di avere una relazione successiva al periodo di vacanza.
Non era difficile né impossibile. E esteticamente mi piaceva non poco.
Ma quanto può essere rischiosa _per me_ una che si comporta così?
Troppo. 
Allora lasci perdere.
In questo caso il rischio era soprattutto per me, ma in altri può essere per _lei_.
Se valuto le persone non come oggetti devo prendere in considerazione anche questo.
Per me.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tutte le persone che intraprendono una relazione, lasciamo perdere la notte di follia, con una persona impegnata, sanno che mettono a rischio sia la loro, se la hanno, di famiglia, sia quella dell'altra persona.
> 
> In quanti si fermano????



Secondo me in tanti, ma non lo dicono...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è neanche l'argomento del thread.
> Perché non si tratta di una persona che ha conosciuto un'altra, è scattata un'attrazione forte e, benché la presenza di una famiglia, abbia agito, abbiano agito da obnubilati, accantonando la possibilità che agire l'attrazione potesse danneggiare la serenità dei bambini. È agire da irresponsabili o da coglioni, ma è umano, succede.
> Si tratta di prendere di mira chi trovi affascinante, ma neppure conosci, *evidentemente per il gusto di destabilizzare o di ricavare la gratificazione di essere così seduttiva da strappare, anche momentaneamente, a una donna intelligente, bella e amata e a tre figli.*


.
questa è la tua interpretazione
Io mi fermo a trovarlo affascinante (come interpretazione eh) anche se è un modo di comportarsi che ripeto non capisco
Ma tutta sta cosa dell'invidia per la famiglia, la bella moglie ecc ecc io non ce la vedo. IO.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma l'argomento non eri tu, come non lo erano tutti gli altri utenti o io.
> Si parlava di dinamiche diverse.


L'argomento è il baluardo

Il "muro" che un signor X immagina di aver messo

E di chi non si ferma nemmeno di fronte a questo (apparente) muro.

E guarda il "nemico" che avanza a testa bassa verso quel "muro"

E si dice metaforicamente "cazzo fermati no? Perché non ti fermi? Oh cazzo ci batti dentro lo capisci? - Oh cazzo.. continui ad avanzare..."

Questo è l'argomento. O no?


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è neanche l'argomento del thread.
> Perché non si tratta di una persona che ha conosciuto un'altra, è scattata un'attrazione forte e, benché la presenza di una famiglia, abbia agito, abbiano agito da obnubilati, accantonando la possibilità che agire l'attrazione potesse danneggiare la serenità dei bambini. È agire da irresponsabili o da coglioni, ma è umano, succede.
> Si tratta di prendere di mira chi trovi affascinante, ma neppure conosci, evidentemente per il gusto di destabilizzare o di ricavare la gratificazione di essere così seduttiva da strappare, anche momentaneamente, a una donna intelligente, bella e amata e a tre figli.


Infatti la mia opinione sull'argomento del thread l'ho espresso e sono d'accordo con te, ma visto che si è preso spunto per parlare anche in generale d'altro e sono partite altre riflessioni ne ho approfittato pure io.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma l'argomento non eri tu, come non lo erano tutti gli altri utenti o io.
> Si parlava di dinamiche diverse.


.
Ma certo che non sono io che c'entra.
Ma se stai facendo una casistica o parli di esperienze, io come te come tutti facciamo parte del campione tra cui la fai.
Infatti tu ci vedi delle cose io ce ne vedo altre. Quello che ci vedono quelle donne lo sanno loro


----------



## disincantata (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me la domanda corretta avrebbe dovuto essere questa:
> Voi accettereste una relazione con una persona sposata, la cui immagine professionale e relazionale dipende anche da quella familiare, con la consapevolezza che se questa relazione dovesse emergere questa persona potrebbe essere rovinata per sempre sia sul piano familiare e relazionale che su quello professionale?



Scusa, ma in questo caso e' solo chi ha questa immagine che deve preservarla, l'altro/a penserà a se stesso ed a cosa desidera per stare bene,ed eventualmente alla propria di situazione lavorativa  relazionale famigliare.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che scegli.
> Rinunci a determinate occasioni.
> La tipa dell'aereo, per esempio.
> Potevo fare in modo di avere una relazione successiva al periodo di vacanza.
> ...


.
Però questo è diverso dal dire : vorrei un amante e valuto le possibilità


----------



## disincantata (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me in tanti, ma non lo dicono...



Qualche anno fa l'avrei pensata  così,  io nell'unica vera occasione che mi lascio' senza parole lo feci, ma oggi, dopo il tradimento subìto,  piu' mi guardo intorno e piu' vedo persone con storie extraconiugale,   parallele,  che prima proprio non notavo.

Non credo che in tanti rinuncino.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'argomento è il baluardo
> 
> Il "muro" che un signor X immagina di aver messo
> 
> ...


No. Perché il signor X non ha messo nessun baluardo. Detto così sembra che lui per non tradire, cosa che desidera fortemente, si sia creato l'immagine di padre per proteggersi da continue profferte, mandando avanti i figli.
Il suo sconcerto in merito è simile al suo sconcerto per altre cose che non sono tema del forum.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Perché il signor X non ha messo nessun baluardo. Detto così sembra che lui per non tradire, cosa che desidera fortemente, si sia creato l'immagine di padre per proteggersi da continue profferte, mandando avanti i figli.
> *Il suo sconcerto *in merito è simile al suo sconcerto per altre cose che non sono tema del forum.


.
Perdonami se insisto
E' questo che stona
Lo sconcerto
Hai 35 40 anni? e sei sconcertato da una donna che ci prova?
AL massimo ne avrai riso, sarai rimasto incredulo come chiunque che riceve delle avances e non pensa di poter essere oggetto di tali avance ma perdonami sconcertato non si può leggere davvero
Mi sa di "ma come cavolo si permettono di provarci con me che sono una retto e legato alla mia famiglia"
 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] il risotto mi sa che ce lo dividiamo io e te alla prossima cena


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Perché il signor X non ha messo nessun baluardo. Detto così sembra che lui per non tradire, cosa che desidera fortemente, si sia creato l'immagine di padre per proteggersi da continue profferte, mandando avanti i figli.
> Il suo sconcerto in merito è simile al suo sconcerto per altre cose che non sono tema del forum.


Eh ... Ma il titolo lo hai scritto tu, eh?

Non fermarsi davanti a...... NIENTE

Io mi fermo davanti a un blocco, un limite (messo da altri)

Un muro

Un baluardo appunto.

Che si suppone di aver messo ben visibile all'aggressore

Stupendosi  del fatto che invece non si ferma.

E appunto esclamare sconcertati: non si ferma davanti a niente!


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> questa è la tua interpretazione
> Io mi fermo a trovarlo affascinante (come interpretazione eh) anche se è un modo di comportarsi che ripeto non capisco
> Ma tutta sta cosa dell'invidia per la famiglia, la bella moglie ecc ecc io non ce la vedo. IO.


Perché non ne hai esperienza.
L'amante di mio padre all'epoca era la cosiddetta "rovinafamiglie".
All'epoca si chiamavano così. 
Single, vistosa, seduttiva, andava solo con quelli giovani e sposati, poi li mollava.
Mio padre ci è cascato in pieno.
E certo, la donna maliarda e esperta è una conquista molto più importante della tranquilla ragazza divenuta mamma che hai a casa. Tutta un'altra cosa per un _vero maschio_. (sono ironico)
Ovvero un ragazzo irresponsabile ancora preda degli ormoni della gioventù e ignaro delle donne perché fidanzato da anni solo con mia madre.
A lei non interessava delle conseguenze. Mio padre ha mollato moglie e figlio obnubilato dall'amante.
E lei ha mollato subito lui, lasciandolo solo. 
E lasciandolo tutta la vita a odiare e temere le donne, senza mai aver fatto una riflessione sui suoi errori.
Mio padre ha sbagliato, ma lei? Come la giudichiamo? 
Una che si è fatti i cazzi suoi e basta tutta la vita. Almeno questo.
Altri l'hanno giudicata anche peggio, ma erano altri tempi e oggi non avrebbe più senso riportare quel giudizio.
E l'amante di mia moglie? Diceva che l'amava ma intanto quasi sicuramente aveva un'altra e forse un'altra ancora.
Se ne è fregato al momento buono di tutti i casini che aveva. E l'amore che dichiarava, allora?
Le solite balle per portarsi a letto una donna. Di solito a cascarsi le più ingenue, le meno smaliziate, quelle con meno difese. Conviveva da sei anni con una che aveva un bambino da una precedente relazione e intanto scopava da anni in giro.
Che senso di responsabilità attribuisci a quest'uomo?
Ha rovinato non poche donne, ben consapevole di farlo, solo per suo interesse personale.
E se ne è fregato del bambino che viveva con lui in casa, già alla sua seconda perdita di una famiglie. 
Tutto accettabile? Compreso il giudizio su di lui che è inevitabile.
Come persona, non come amante.
Un uomo così ti piacerebbe?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non ne hai esperienza.
> L'amante di mio padre all'epoca era la cosiddetta "rovinafamiglie".
> All'epoca si chiamavano così.
> Single, vistosa, seduttiva, andava solo con quelli giovani e sposati, poi li mollava.
> ...


.
Non perchè non ne ho esperienze ma perchè non conosco queste donne e quindi possono esserci motivazioni non così contorte ne secondi fini così pessimi
Mi piace pensare che non sia tutto nero o bianco.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Perdonami se insisto
> E' questo che stona
> Lo sconcerto
> ...


Non è sconcertato per sé, ma per l'altra.
Evidentemente bisogna capire il tipo che è.

Per dire quando io sono stata molestata da uno dei tipi sposati di cui dicevo, ero rimasta sconcertata non del fatto che uno ci provasse (non era il primo è neanche l'ultimo e non mi avevano neanche stupito i modi violenti) ma che l'avesse fatto con moglie e figlio nell'altra stanza. Capivo la mancanza di rispetto per me, vista come OGGETTO del desiderio, capivo la mancanza di rispetto per se stesso, ma ancora adesso non capisco la mancanza di rispetto nei confronti della moglie e del figlio. Se io, invece di divincolarmi in silenzio, avessi urlato sputandogli in faccia in quale situazione si sarebbe trovato. Lo sconcerto mi resta dopo decenni.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non perchè non ne ho esperienze ma perchè non conosco queste donne e quindi possono esserci motivazioni non così contorte ne secondi fini così pessimi
> Mi piace pensare che non sia tutto nero o bianco.


Era semplicemente una stronza.
Nella vita capita di trovarle.
Come ci sono uomini stronzi.
Bisognerebbe saperli riconoscere al volo.
Con gli anni lo si capisce di più.
Una persona che finge di amarti per avere una relazione con te è semplicemente stronza. Senza troppe sfumature.
Se ci si ama o ci si vuole bene è diverso. Molto diverso.
Ci si rispetta.
Anche da amanti o da aspiranti tali.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Perdonami se insisto
> E' questo che stona
> Lo sconcerto
> ...


:rotfl:

Ma.. a me dispiace che passo per un provocatore, mentre parlo semplicemente di sensazioni mie..

Evidentemente sono un tipo "provocante" :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ... Ma il titolo lo hai scritto tu, eh?
> 
> Non fermarsi davanti a...... NIENTE
> 
> ...


Boh forse non capisco.
Non è che io andassi ai giardinetti con i bambini per creare un limite a possibili corteggiatori. Ma chi ci avesse provato in quelle circostanze mi avrebbe sconcertato. 

Poi io so benissimo che abbondano le tresche al bar per il caffè dopo aver lasciato i bambini a scuola.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è sconcertato per sé, ma per l'altra.
> Evidentemente bisogna capire il tipo che è.
> 
> P*er dire quando io sono stata molestata da uno dei tipi sposati di cui dicevo, ero rimasta sconcertata non del fatto che uno ci provasse (non era il primo è neanche l'ultimo e non mi avevano neanche stupito i modi violenti) ma che l'avesse fatto con moglie e figlio nell'altra stanza. C*apivo la mancanza di rispetto per me, vista come OGGETTO del desiderio, capivo la mancanza di rispetto per se stesso, ma ancora adesso non capisco la mancanza di rispetto nei confronti della moglie e del figlio. Se io, invece di divincolarmi in silenzio, avessi urlato sputandogli in faccia in quale situazione si sarebbe trovato. Lo sconcerto mi resta dopo decenni.


.
Ti sembrano due situazioni paragonabili? Modi violenti? Qui il limite è stato abbondantemente superato

Questo sconcerta anche me
Quello che mi manda un messaggio con una scusa per vedere se ci sono margini mi fa sorridere o mi lusinga a seconda della situazione. Fine


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non perchè non ne ho esperienze ma perchè non conosco queste donne e quindi possono esserci motivazioni non così contorte ne secondi fini così pessimi
> Mi piace pensare che non sia tutto nero o bianco.


Probabilmente le motivazioni sono ancora più concorte e quindi più ricche di sfumature.

Resta che si fanno tante cose senza considerare le possibili conseguenze e le proprie responsabilità. Ma a volte le cose sono evidenti e ci sono persone che vivono tutta una vita impegnandosi a rovinare la propria vita e quella degli altri.
Ne resto sempre sconcertata.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente le motivazioni sono ancora più concorte e quindi più ricche di sfumature.
> 
> Resta che si fanno tante cose senza considerare le possibili conseguenze e le proprie responsabilità. *Ma a volte le cose sono evidenti e ci sono persone che vivono tutta una vita impegnandosi a rovinare la propria vita e quella degli altri.*
> Ne resto sempre sconcertata.


.
Ma sicuramente e a livelli diversi
Partendo da questo caso però io la volontà di rovinare la vita non la vedo che ci posso fare? 

Pensa che invece per me le motivazioni non sono affatto contorte, o almeno non sempre


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente le motivazioni sono ancora più concorte e quindi più ricche di sfumature.
> 
> Resta che si fanno tante cose senza considerare le possibili conseguenze e le proprie responsabilità. Ma a volte le cose sono evidenti e ci sono persone che vivono tutta una vita impegnandosi a rovinare la propria vita e quella degli altri.
> Ne resto sempre sconcertata.


Anche perché l'hai vissuto in prima persona con i tradimenti di tuo marito.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è sconcertato per sé, ma per l'altra.
> .


Si ma scusa... io non voglio parlare di LUI

Parlo di un mr  X generico. Non voglio parlare di persone, mai l' ho fatto.

Sconcertato per l'altra, la quale che fa...?

Non si ferma nemmeno di fronte a....??

Non mi dirai che è sconcertato per UNA che ha mandato una proposta a UNO.. no?


----------



## patroclo (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è sconcertato per sé, ma per l'altra.
> Evidentemente bisogna capire il tipo che è.
> 
> Per dire quando io sono stata molestata da uno dei tipi sposati di cui dicevo, ero rimasta sconcertata non del fatto che uno ci provasse (non era il primo è neanche l'ultimo e non mi avevano neanche stupito i modi violenti) ma che l'avesse fatto con moglie e figlio nell'altra stanza. Capivo la mancanza di rispetto per me, *vista come OGGETTO del desiderio*, capivo la mancanza di rispetto per se stesso, ma ancora adesso non capisco la mancanza di rispetto nei confronti della moglie e del figlio. Se io, invece di divincolarmi in silenzio, avessi urlato sputandogli in faccia in quale situazione si sarebbe trovato. Lo sconcerto mi resta dopo decenni.


Se si è d'accordo non mi sembra grave......anzi ......ogni tanto fa pure bene al proprio ego


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh forse non capisco.
> Non è che io andassi ai giardinetti con i bambini per creare un limite a possibili corteggiatori. Ma chi ci avesse provato in quelle circostanze mi avrebbe sconcertato.
> 
> Poi io so benissimo che abbondano le tresche al bar per il caffè dopo aver lasciato i bambini a scuola.


Pensaci a questa cosa

Allo sconcerto tuo

Al muro che ci sta dietro, e che credevi rendesse impossibile una avance

Allo sconcerto del vedere che quel muro era un "non problema" per un corteggiatore


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Se si è d'accordo non mi sembra grave......anzi ......ogni tanto fa pure bene al proprio ego


Ermik... moglie e figlio nell'altra stanza?
Ma è da psicopatici... 
Con una persona così rischi solo casini.


----------



## patroclo (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ermik... moglie e figlio nell'altra stanza?
> Ma è da psicopatici...
> Con una persona così rischi solo casini.


Ma mica ho scritto che avrebbero dovuto scopare lì per lì contro il muro......o più comodamente in un motel....

...semplicemente vederlo come un complimento.....


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ermik... moglie e figlio nell'altra stanza?
> Ma è da psicopatici...
> Con una persona così rischi solo casini.


Sono d'accordo. 
Un minimo di decenza.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

Io credo che nella relazione extraconiugale la famiglia dovrebbe esserne il più possibile esclusa.
Io stesso troverei accettabile una relazione con una di cui non so nulla a livello familiare (salvo il fatto che è sposata o fidanzata), ma non con una di cui conosco marito e figli.
Qualunque commistione voluta invece può essere indizio di problemi (l'amante di mia moglie dopo un mese fece un regalo a mia figlia: è un comportamento che giudicai allucinante e difatti il mio giudizio fu confermato successivamente).
Anche approcciare una persona sconosciuta la cui vita familiare è nota mandando foto osé per me sarebbe indice di problemi.
Io mi terrei bene alla larga da persone così.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non sono mai partita dall'idea di volere un'amante e di conseguenza scegliere il più adatto al ruolo
> messa così hai ragione. Ma io non scelgo la merce come se fossi al mercato per cui voglio delle arance e cerco la bancarella che le ha migliori


Ma se a priori escludi le maglie cinesi di nylon ,alla bancarella manco ti avvicini.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Se si è d'accordo non mi sembra grave......anzi ......ogni tanto fa pure bene al proprio ego


Non ero d'accordo :incazzato:


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma mica ho scritto che avrebbero dovuto scopare lì per lì contro il muro......o più comodamente in un motel....
> 
> ...semplicemente vederlo come un complimento.....


Io lo vivrei con fastidio. Ma non per la cosa in sé, ma per il momento scelto.
Credo che per una donna sia anche peggio.


----------



## patroclo (26 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Un minimo di decenza.


......non son d'accordo col tuo discaccordo....


----------



## disincantata (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che nella relazione extraconiugale la famiglia dovrebbe esserne il più possibile esclusa.
> Io stesso troverei accettabile una relazione con una di cui non so nulla a livello familiare (salvo il fatto che è sposata o fidanzata), ma non con una di cui conosco marito e figli.
> Qualunque commistione voluta invece può essere indizio di problemi (l'amante di mia moglie dopo un mese fece un regalo a mia figlia: è un comportamento che giudicai allucinante e difatti il mio giudizio fu confermato successivamente).
> Anche approcciare una persona sconosciuta la cui vita familiare è nota mandando foto osé per me sarebbe indice di problemi.
> Io mi terrei bene alla larga da persone così.



Mandare foto ose' ad uno che non frequenti intimamente e' follia.  Poi io neppure ad un amante le manderei.....fidarsi è bene non fidarsi meglio.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> si
> Se lui non si fa il problema o valuta che il gioco valga la candela


E una morale tua ,a prescindere da quale eventuale puttaniere ti puoi trovare davanti,non ce l'hai?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Pensaci a questa cosa
> 
> Allo sconcerto tuo
> 
> ...


Il mio sconcerto è vedere che uno è SCEMO.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma mica ho scritto che avrebbero dovuto scopare lì per lì contro il muro......o più comodamente in un motel....
> 
> ...semplicemente vederlo come un complimento.....


No mi ha detto che ero carina, forse anche prima, non mi ricordo lo trovavo normale , ma mi ha messo le mani addosso.


----------



## patroclo (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ero d'accordo :incazzato:





danny ha detto:


> Io lo vivrei con fastidio. Ma non per la cosa in sé, ma per il momento scelto.
> Credo che per una donna sia anche peggio.


....rigidini.....

non conosco la situazione e gli intrecci famigliari e quindi non dico di più......


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> E una morale tua ,a prescindere da quale eventuale puttaniere ti puoi trovare davanti,non ce l'hai?


.
Certo che ce l'ho. Non forzo nessuno, non entro nel merito della sua vita privata e sto al mio posto
Quale sia il mio posto lo so io e nel caso lo taro a seconda di quello che l'altro pensa debba essere e viceversa.
Se lui sia un puttaniere o meno se lo deve smazzare lui
Io valuto il comportamento che ha con me nei momenti che è con me e nell'atteggiamento che ha con me
Tutto il resto sono cose sue che si smazza lui


----------



## patroclo (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No mi ha detto che ero carina, forse anche prima, non mi ricordo lo trovavo normale , ma mi ha messo le mani addosso.


Senza forti segnali d'intesa questo è un approcio fuori luogo...in qualsiasi caso
...e quindi non lo trovo un buon esempio


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio sconcerto è vedere che uno è SCEMO.



Questo è un giudizio

Magari giusto

Ma è un guardare fuori x non guardare dentro

I nostri muri sono dentro, non fuori


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No mi ha detto che ero carina, forse anche prima, non mi ricordo lo trovavo normale , ma *mi ha messo le mani addosso*.


Direi che il comportamento sarebbe stato anche penalmente perseguibile, se proprio vogliamo essere espliciti.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....rigidini.....
> 
> non conosco la situazione e gli intrecci famigliari e quindi non dico di più......


Se una persona ti mette le mani addosso direi è qualcosa di diverso da un approccio amoroso.


----------



## patroclo (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se una persona ti mette le mani addosso direi è qualcosa di diverso da un approccio amoroso.


Avevo scritto prima di aver letto le modalità dell'approcio.....


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Era semplicemente una stronza.
> Nella vita capita di trovarle.
> Come ci sono uomini stronzi.
> Bisognerebbe saperli riconoscere al volo.
> ...


Concordo.L'amica di mio marito millantava ammmore da tutti i pori ma non ha avuto rispetto per lui in nessun frangente .Nè durante nè tanto meno dopo


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Certo che ce l'ho. Non forzo nessuno, *non entro nel merito della sua vita privata* e sto al mio posto
> Quale sia il mio posto lo so io e nel caso lo taro a seconda di quello che l'altro pensa debba essere e viceversa.
> Se lui sia un puttaniere o meno se lo deve smazzare lui
> ...


E' questo il cardine.
La vostra vita privata deve essere tenuta il più possibile al di fuori.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Avevo scritto prima di aver letto le modalità dell'approcio.....


Non potevi saperlo, infatti.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' questo il cardine.
> La vostra vita privata deve essere tenuta il più possibile al di fuori.


.
Ma io questo lo sostengo da sempre ed è un principio sul quale sono tassativa


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ......non son d'accordo col tuo discaccordo....


Troveremo forse altri punti di intesa


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Certo che ce l'ho. Non forzo nessuno, non entro nel merito della sua vita privata e sto al mio posto
> Quale sia il mio posto lo so io e nel caso lo taro a seconda di quello che l'altro pensa debba essere e viceversa.
> Se lui sia un puttaniere o meno se lo deve smazzare lui
> ...


Direi che è sconcertante pensare che se per lui va bene,vada bene anche a te......
Guarda che non è un peccato ammettere di avere una morale ai minimi termini.Non c'è bisogno di infiocchettare  anche la merda e spacciarla per Nutella.Basta dire che piace la merda e nessuno ha da obiettare.
Io le mie mancanze non le indoro e forse questo atteggiamento mi evita parecchie rogne.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Direi che è sconcertante pensare che se per lui va bene,vada bene anche a te......
> Guarda che non è un peccato ammettere di avere una morale ai minimi termini.Non c'è bisogno di infiocchettare  anche la merda e spacciarla per Nutella.Basta dire che piace la merda e nessuno ha da obiettare.
> Io le mie mancanze non le indoro e forse questo atteggiamento mi evita parecchie rogne.


.
Posso chiederti in che modo le sto indorando?
Io non so se la mia morale sia ai minimi termini, magari per te si per altri no. Non mi giudico di sola ne mi adulo da sola, lascio che gli altri si facciano un'idea di me. 
Per molte cose che ho letto di te per esempio credo che tu infiocchetti tutto molto più di me, ma appunto questa è la mia impressione e può non essere corretta

Non è che io mi adeguo a lui. Io so quali sono i miei paletti, se sono gli stessi dell'altro bene altrimenti nulla.

Edit: tornando al caso specifico. Non è il comportamento che attuerei io quello di queste signore ma la cosa non mi sconvolge e non mi sconcerta. Sono semplicemente diverse da me ma non metto in paragone la mia moralità con la loro basandomi su questo episodio
I piedistalli non mi sono mai piaciuti anche perchè poi quando si cade ci si fa ancora più male


----------



## patroclo (26 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Direi che è sconcertante pensare che se per lui va bene,vada bene anche a te......
> Guarda che non è un peccato ammettere di avere una morale ai minimi termini.Non c'è bisogno di infiocchettare  anche la merda e spacciarla per Nutella.Basta dire che piace la merda e nessuno ha da obiettare.
> Io le mie mancanze non le indoro e forse questo atteggiamento mi evita parecchie rogne.


....con questo post insulti una platea di persone infinita...... mai sostenuto il concetto tutti stronzi / nessuno stronzo....anzi....
però metto in discussione convinzioni e dogmi.... spesso, per il tuo quieto vivere, ho l'impressione che non lo fai...al contrario ti viene più comodo chiuderti nelle tue convizioni


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me si può se si vuole resistere a qualsiasi tentazione.
> Soprattutto nella fase iniziale.
> Dopo magari è più complicato, perché il legame che si crea può essere molto forte.
> È implicito quindi nel tradimento la volontà di commetterlo e nell'essere amanti l'indifferenza alle conseguenze sugli altri.


Confermo.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....con questo post insulti una platea di persone infinita...... mai sostenuto il concetto tutti stronzi / nessuno stronzo....anzi....
> però metto in discussione convinzioni e dogmi.... spesso, per il tuo quieto vivere, ho l'impressione che non lo fai...al contrario ti viene più comodo chiuderti nelle tue convizioni


Ma che dici.
Io sostengo che se facciamo una porcata,chiamiamola con il suo nome senza andare a scomodare Freud o i bisogni nascosti di ognuno.Mica siamo bestie.
Non posso sentite che se un uomo con prole mi fa il filo,se va bene a lui va bene anche a me.Se rimane in una bolla va bene perché occhio non vede e cuore non duole.E se prima di apprezzare ed accettare le sue avance ,pensavo che una cosa simile non mi sarebbe piaciuta,mi domanderei come mai l'asta della mia misura si sia spostata solo perché la mutanda chiama.
Come non posso sentire chi ,pur essendo qui,su questo forum e quotidianamente legge quale distruzione provoca l'innocente boccata d'aria che ci pare doverosa ,non ha un minimo di empatia e magari mettere un pelino in discussione il fatto che certi comportamenti non sono così innocenti e non basta lavarsene le mani.Anzi,l'essere strumento consapevole di ciò che si legge qui,dovrebbe far riflettere parecchio.
Immagino che il peso da novanta lo faccia il non essere stati scoperti .A teoria anche io PRIMA andavo forte.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Posso chiederti in che modo le sto indorando?
> Io non so se la mia morale sia ai minimi termini, magari per te si per altri no. Non mi giudico di sola ne mi adulo da sola, lascio che gli altri si facciano un'idea di me.
> Per molte cose che ho letto di te per esempio credo che tu infiocchetti tutto molto più di me, ma appunto questa è la mia impressione e può non essere corretta
> ...


Esatto.
E' proprio la presenza di questi paletti a determinare il giudizio sulla persona.
Se io millanto amore per portarti a letto e me ne frego dei tuoi casini successivi sono uno stronzo.
Se ti dico chiaramente che ho voglia di venire a letto con te perché _sono attratto da te e nulla più se ti sta bene la cosa ok, altrimenti ciao_, sono sincero. Almeno con te. 
Sono due approcci molto diversi e che mi qualificano in maniera differente.
Come sarà per te diverso sapere a grandi linee che non scopo in casa o che mia moglie mi ha tradito a sua volta, rispetto a essere a conoscenza che lei mi adora (cosa che magari in tua compagnia potrei rimarcare sempre, per dire, trasmettendoti magari anche sensi di colpa per questo). 
Mandare foto osé a uno sconosciuto è decisamente borderline. Diverso, molto diverso, se col tale scrittore e blogger ci avesse provato la sua segretaria, con cui lui è a contatto tutti i giorni.
Perché magari proprio da quel contatto prolungato sarebbe nato qualcosa di inaspettato che tutti e due, ben consapevoli, avrebbero poi deciso di portare avanti.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....con questo post insulti una platea di persone infinita...... mai sostenuto il concetto tutti stronzi / nessuno stronzo....anzi....
> però metto in discussione convinzioni e dogmi.... spesso, per il tuo quieto vivere, ho l'impressione che non lo fai...al contrario ti viene più comodo chiuderti nelle tue convizioni


Ti riquoto.
Non mi metto contro una platea  immensa ed eterogenea,ma piuttosto solo una marea di traditori non scoperti che continuano ad essere convinti dell'innocuità del giochino.
E torno  a sottolineare che ciò di cui parliamo non è un giochino che a me è precluso per cui ne parlo per invidia.É un giochino che mi è stato proposto più volte e che un paio di volte non mi sarebbe nemmeno dispiaciuto giocarci.E conta che sono selettiva allo spasmo .
É il gioco più alla portata di tutti che esiste.Poveri e ricchi,belli e brutti,grassi e magri.
Il mio non è uno schieramento ,in un attimo posso essere dall'altra parte ma cavolo diamogli il suo nome e assumiamoci la nostra parte di colpa che riguarda TUTTI i figuranti della scena e non solo chi fa comodo a noi.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma che dici.
> Io sostengo che se facciamo una porcata,chiamiamola con il suo nome senza andare a scomodare Freud o i bisogni nascosti di ognuno.Mica siamo bestie.
> Non posso sentite che se un uomo con prole mi fa il filo,se va bene a lui va bene anche a me.Se rimane in una bolla va bene perché occhio non vede e cuore non duole.E se prima di apprezzare ed accettare le sue avance ,pensavo che una cosa simile non mi sarebbe piaciuta,mi domanderei come mai l'asta della mia misura si sia spostata solo perché la mutanda chiama.
> Come non posso sentire chi ,pur essendo qui,su questo forum e quotidianamente legge quale distruzione provoca l'innocente boccata d'aria che ci pare doverosa ,non ha un minimo di empatia e magari mettere un pelino in discussione il fatto che certi comportamenti non sono così innocenti e non basta lavarsene le mani.Anzi,l'essere strumento consapevole di ciò che si legge qui,dovrebbe far riflettere parecchio.
> Immagino che il peso da novanta lo faccia il non essere stati scoperti .A teoria anche io PRIMA andavo forte.


Mistry abbi pietà

E te lo chiedo da tradito

Ma a che cazzo serve sta solidarietà? È così miracolosa?

Perché io dopo manco 6 ore da quando lo subii il tradimento già avevo ben chiaro che di solidarietà non me ne sarei fatto un fico secco

Non mi avrebbe aiutato nulla.

Per cui.. davvero serve? Ti è servita?

Davvero, chiedo...
...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma che dici.
> *Io sostengo che se facciamo una porcata,chiamiamola con il suo nome senza andare a scomodare Freud o i bisogni nascosti di ognuno.Mica siamo bestie.*
> Non posso sentite che se un uomo con prole mi fa il filo,se va bene a lui va bene anche a me.Se rimane in una bolla va bene perché occhio non vede e cuore non duole*.E se prima di apprezzare ed accettare le sue avance ,pensavo che una cosa simile non mi sarebbe piaciuta,mi domanderei come mai l'asta della mia misura si sia spostata solo perché la mutanda chiama.*
> *Come non posso sentire chi ,pur essendo qui,su questo forum e quotidianamente legge quale distruzione provoca l'innocente boccata d'aria che ci pare doverosa ,non ha un minimo di empatia e magari mettere un pelino in discussione il fatto che certi comportamenti non sono così innocenti e non basta lavarsene le mani*.Anzi,l'essere strumento consapevole di ciò che si legge qui,dovrebbe far riflettere parecchio.
> Immagino che il peso da novanta lo faccia il non essere stati scoperti .A teoria anche io PRIMA andavo forte.


.
Il primo grassetto lo quoto. Poi bisogna stabilire cosa per me e te (generico) sia una porcata e cosa no.

Secondo grassetto: parlo per me. Per mesi mi sono domandata questa cosa, e non ho pensato che mi si fosse abbassata l'asticella. Ho anche pensato che se in quel momento non fosse arrivato lui con chiunque altro l'asticella sarebbe rimasta al suo posto. Quindi nessun abbassamento

Quando ho abbassato l'asticella invece ho avuto ben chiaro perchè la stavo abbassando. 
Purtroppo non sono un'impulsiva

Terzo grassetto: riparlo per me. Essere diventata amica di persone che qui sono entrate con le budella in mano mi ha fatto certo pensare a quello che avevo passato ma ha anche aiutato loro a spostare la loro di asticella.

Io non vado forte nemmeno a teoria tanto che credo di non avere più certezze. Ed è una cosa che mi ha insegnato la mia esperienza e di questo sono grata perchè invece che allontanarmi dagli altri mi ha avvicinata come prima non ero in grado di fare.

Il rosso: è il contrario. Parto da me non da lui. cosa va bene a lui e con quali motivazioni lo sa lui. se vuole condividerle con me bene se no va bene uguale. io penso a cosa voglio io e alle mie motivazioni. 
Raramente, quasi mai, mi sono mossa perchè chiama la mutanda ma quando e se l'ho fatto ero consapevole che la motivazione era quella me lo sono detta e soprattutto l'ho detto all'altra persona. Non mi piacciono i giochini, l'indorare (al contrario di quello che pensi), sono molto diretta al limite del fastidioso. Non amo i non detti, i sottointesi, non in rapporti come questi, proprio perchè se ognuno si fa un film suo il problema è che non siamo sulla stessa barca e io voglio sapere dove sto.
Il tutto rende la cosa meno romantica e infarcita di fiocchetti sicuramente ma non può accadere di sentirmi dire o di dire "tu non me lo avevi detto, io non ho capito".


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mistry abbi pietà
> 
> E te lo chiedo da tradito
> 
> ...


Solidarieta di cosa?


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Solidarieta di cosa?


L'empatia di cui parlavi prima


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'empatia di cui parlavi prima


L'empatia almeno evita di far sostenere la tesi che "il tradimento è solo una cosa mia".Purtroppo non è un One man show.
Specialmente  qui è evidente che non è esattamente così.


----------



## iosolo (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vedo che qui mi si parla di limiti *propri* dichiarati, mentre i limiti dell'altro vi è interesse solo in quanto espliciti e riguardante il singolo, quelli impliciti non li considera nessuno.
> 
> Un tempo chi da sposato cercava l'amante si toglieva la fede, ovvero eliminava il simbolo del limite implicito.
> Ora se ne sbattono tutti del fatto che una persona si sia preso un impegno con un'altra è un impegno importante come quello dei figli.
> ...


Quoto. 

Non credo che l'amante deve essere lapidata/o ma pensare che non sia responsabile di quello che accade dopo una sua azione lo trovo davvero da ingenui. 

Se ognuno di noi avessimo davvero l'idea di quello di cui siamo responsabili, di poco o di tanto dipende dai casi, credo che sicuramente vivremmo in un posto migliore. 

Per tornare all'oggetto del post, io credo che chi ha fatto quelle avance sia qualcuno che come qui pensa: "mica è così bravo, secondo me glielo sbatte dentro a qualcuno". 
Vedere i difetti nell'animo degli altri, i nostri stessi difetti, ci rende più leggeri. 

Se è normale il tradimento per il 90% della popolazione, perchè dovrei farmi tutti questi problemi se tradire o meno?! Siamo tutti uguali... tutti dannatamente fragili, quindi le mie colpe sono molto più leggere.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

In realtà noi siamo sempre responsabili  per i nostri comportamenti.
Se andiamo a fare shopping in un centro commerciale aperto il primo maggio, contribuiamo alla decisione di tenere aperto un esercizio commerciale che non ha alcun carattere di urgenza in giorni un tempo festivi.
Se compriamo una maglietta a 1 euro, contribuiamo a incrementare il lavoro sottopagato.
Se andiamo al cinema a guardare un film, contribuiamo al successo delle persone che ci hanno lavorato.
Se scriviamo qui, contribuiamo all'esistenza di questo forum.
Se usiamo l'auto in città, contribuiamo all'inquinamento urbano.
Se abbandoniamo un cane, aumentiamo il numero dei randagi e il rischio di incidenti a essi legato.
Se diventiamo amanti di una donna sposata, rischiamo di aumentare il numero delle separazioni.
Siamo in una società e ognuno di noi è legato all'altro e le nostre scelte contribuiscono a definire chi siamo.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Non credo che l'amante deve essere lapidata/o ma pensare che non sia responsabile di quello che accade dopo una sua azione lo trovo davvero da ingenui.
> 
> ...



Plausibile.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Per tornare all'oggetto del post, io credo che chi ha fatto quelle avance sia qualcuno che come qui pensa: "mica è così bravo, secondo me glielo sbatte dentro a qualcuno".
> Vedere i difetti nell'animo degli altri, i nostri stessi difetti, ci rende più leggeri.
> 
> .






Chiunque essa sia, lo facesse a Me non potrei che dirle grazie.

Perché mi aiuta a conoscere parti nuove di ME , o a RI-conoscerne di già note a me.

E’ una occasione nuova per me, di conoscermi e scoprirmi, o RI-conoscermi

Anche parti non belle, mica solo parti belle… ma mi aiuterebbe a conoscere ME

Straccio la fotina, straccio il bigliettino, e.. pof! ….

 quella persona non esiste già PIU’ ….

Quello che mi resta sono le sensazioni che mi ha provocato, quelle sono parte di ME.

Indifferenza inclusa (che poi sarebbe la più auspicabile, volendo, da uomo sposato, diciamocelo  )

Dal mio uccello che si arrizzasse mentre mi gira la testa, al conato di vomito che mi risalisse la gola

Quelle sono le mie compagne che sono spuntate improvvisamente, grazie a quella estranea,  i miei muri, i miei limiti, le mie paure, su cui riflettere per ME e di ME.

Volendo farlo.. (tutt’altro che scontato)

Sono quelle le cose che a me interessano come argomento di riflessione e approfondimento.

Sfruttare le occasioni (che non vuol dire andarci a letto)

Battezzarla scema o stronza o troia o furbetta.. bah..  ma si.. perché no? Può esser divertente

Tenendo a mente che resta una persona mai vista e la cui foto e le cui proposte sono già finite in fondo al cestino delle cose della mia vita…

Ma dentro di me, per quanto sopra detto,  le potrei dire solo grazie.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Ma dentro di me, per quanto sopra detto,  le potrei dire solo grazie*.


Se le ricevessi io, e si limitasse a questo, sicuramente.


----------



## iosolo (26 Aprile 2017)

Non è facile farsi certe domande. Ma è necessario. 
Continuo a credere che chi è tentato e riesca a fermarsi sia più "uomo" di chi non è stato mai tentato e che qui esce il carattere di ognuno di noi. 

Credo che un uomo/donna che voglia un uomo/donna sposato e con figli e decida di fermarsi per evitare che una famiglia venga "distrutta" sia una persona di carattere che ammiro. 

Però io credo nel valore della famiglia, dell'impegno e anche una parola in dissuso che è l'onore. 
Onore è una bellissima parola. Parla di dignità e mi fa pensare a persone di altri tempi per cui non venir meno alla parola data era la priorità. 

Ecco per me mettersi in mezzo a una famiglia è poco onorevole. 
Quello è il mio punto di partenza... so quali sono i miei valori e almeno so a cosa voglio puntare... quello che riesco poi a fare non lo so ma almeno so a cosa aspiro. 

Qui mi sembra che invece non si punti nemmeno a quello o sbaglio?


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non è facile farsi certe domande. Ma è necessario.
> Continuo a credere che chi è tentato e riesca a fermarsi sia più "uomo" di chi non è stato mai tentato e che qui esce il carattere di ognuno di noi.
> 
> Credo che un uomo/donna che voglia un uomo/donna sposato e con figli e decida di fermarsi per evitare che una famiglia venga "distrutta" sia una persona di carattere che ammiro.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Divì (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che scoperta che è una decisione e nessuno viene violentato, ipnotizzato o drogato. Io non tolgo un grammo alla responsabilità di chi tradisce. Già perché l*a scelta è responsabilità.*
> Ma *chi è amante ha la stessa possibilità di scelta e di conseguenza responsabilità non solo rispetto a sé, ma anche rispetto a tutti coloro che sono poi toccati dalla scelta.*
> Mi sembra talmente evidente, come lo è per ogni scelta, che non capisco come possiamo discuterne da due giorni.
> Tu continui a rispondermi altro e, come spesso succede nelle discussioni, un po' ti seguo anche se andiamo a parlare d'altro, ma sempre di altro si parla.
> ...


Quoto [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] in tutto il 3d 

In particolare condivido il neretto e sì, sembra evidente anche a me di cosa stai parlando


----------



## marietto (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà noi siamo sempre responsabili  per i nostri comportamenti.
> Se andiamo a fare shopping in un centro commerciale aperto il primo maggio, contribuiamo alla decisione di tenere aperto un esercizio commerciale che non ha alcun carattere di urgenza in giorni un tempo festivi.
> Se compriamo una maglietta a 1 euro, contribuiamo a incrementare il lavoro sottopagato.
> Se andiamo al cinema a guardare un film, contribuiamo al successo delle persone che ci hanno lavorato.
> ...


Straquoto, non posso darti verdi, ma è come se lo avessi fatto...

A me sembra un concetto elementare, eppure...


----------



## Divì (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà noi siamo sempre responsabili  per i nostri comportamenti.
> Se andiamo a fare shopping in un centro commerciale aperto il primo maggio, contribuiamo alla decisione di tenere aperto un esercizio commerciale che non ha alcun carattere di urgenza in giorni un tempo festivi.
> Se compriamo una maglietta a 1 euro, contribuiamo a incrementare il lavoro sottopagato.
> Se andiamo al cinema a guardare un film, contribuiamo al successo delle persone che ci hanno lavorato.
> ...


Quoto, non potendo darti verdi


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo è un giudizio
> 
> Magari giusto
> 
> ...


Si vede che sei un uomo e non hai l'esperienza delle donne che di scemi ne incontrano a centinaia.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non è facile farsi certe domande. Ma è necessario.
> Continuo a credere che chi è tentato e riesca a fermarsi sia più "uomo" di chi non è stato mai tentato e che qui esce il carattere di ognuno di noi.
> 
> Credo che un uomo/donna che voglia un uomo/donna sposato e con figli e decida di fermarsi per evitare che una famiglia venga "distrutta" sia una persona di carattere che ammiro.
> ...


L'uomo impegnato che si dimostra integerrimo a me fa impazzire .Quello solido,concreto,inespugnabile.......capirai che per me non c'è speranza.Se l'espugnabile si fa espugnare finisce per essere meno interessante a meno che sia una sfida.
In questo caso Meglio orientarsi a quelli liberi .

Mio marito adora guardare film dove l'eroe senza macchia di turno si dimostra UOMO fedele (che sia alla moglie o all'esercito) e affidabile.:singleeye:


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vede che sei un uomo e non hai l'esperienza delle donne che di scemi ne incontrano a centinaia.


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Confermo, sono maschietto 

Ne conosco hai voglia, mica c'è bisogno di avere la gonna per vedere uno scemo di quelli che intendi te :rotfl:

Solo al circolo del tennis me ne vengono in mente almeno 4.. 

E son tutti pure sposati.

C'è perfino qualche scienziata in giro che ha ben pensato  di costruirci una famiglia :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chiunque essa sia, lo facesse a Me non potrei che dirle grazie.
> 
> Perché mi aiuta a conoscere parti nuove di ME , o a RI-conoscerne di già note a me.
> 
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Se le ricevessi io, e si limitasse a questo, sicuramente.


Siete strani.
Porrtate a mandarmi così d'amblé la foto del cazzo e vi denuncio per molestie.
NON ho più vent'anni.


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete strani.
> Porrtate a mandarmi così d'amblé la foto del cazzo e vi denuncio per molestie.
> NON ho più vent'anni.


Mi hai stesa. :rotfl:
(Aggiungo che io sono ancora negli 'enti' ma se mi dovesse arrivare la foto di una figa cancello la gente dalla vita: non ci posso fare nulla, la trovo proprio una roba stupida e incivile da fare, pur capendo i meccanismi di lusinga di cui sopra.)


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2017)

In tutto questa discussione l'unico limite valicato contro la volontà di chi l'ha messo, invadendo quindi spazi vietati, l'ho letto solo nell'episodio raccontato da brunetta...

E ci pensavo e ripensavo oggi...mi ha colpita. E molto. 

La responsabilità di far emergere che un coglione mette le mani addosso senza il consenso dell'altro, dov'è finita? 

Non capisco io, perchè ci si faccia mille menate su limiti non posti, e quindi non valicati, e quando invece un limite viene valicato non si urla. Non lo si dica a piena voce. 

Mi è successo più e più volte, dopo i 20 anni di incontrare personaggi che pensavano di poter decidere dove mettere le mani senza il mio permesso. 

Sono tornati a casa storti. Alcuni più di altri.
Avessero avuto una famiglia, mi sarei allegramente assunta la responsabilità di rendere pubblico il vizietto. Se così lo possiamo chiamare. 

Che non è essere scemi quello. E' un'altra cosa. 

Poi pensiamo alle foto di tette e culi...mi fa ridere. Veramente un sacco.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

Comunque non non credo che ci siano tante persone che si dimostrerebbero così tranquilli se il tradimento riguardasse il posto di lavoro e se un dipendente di una ditta concorrente offrisse segreti aziendali.
Questo perché si parla di un reato.
Il tradimento non è più considerato reato, ma questo lo ha reso indifferente?
Ci si sente più in colpa a mangiare un gelato perché fa ingrassare, mentre il sesso fa consumare calorie?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> In tutto questa discussione l'unico limite valicato contro la volontà di chi l'ha messo, invadendo quindi spazi vietati, l'ho letto solo nell'episodio raccontato da brunetta...
> 
> E ci pensavo e ripensavo oggi...mi ha colpita. E molto.
> 
> ...


A me pare che questo thread ti ha talmente colpita, ovviamente senza la mia volontà, da arrivare al punto di accusare La me ventenne di mancanza di responsabilità per non aver denunciato almeno a voce alta un molestatore, in tempi in cui chi veniva stuprata veniva massacrata nei processi.
Sono allibita.


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chiunque essa sia, lo facesse a Me non potrei che dirle grazie.
> 
> Perché *mi aiuta a conoscere parti nuove di ME , o a RI-conoscerne di già note a me.
> 
> ...


Quoto. 

Il grassetto in particolare. . 
Chiarito il limite, trovo arricchente il confronto e anche il godersi la lusinga...


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me pare che questo thread ti ha talmente colpita, ovviamente senza la mia volontà, da arrivare al punto di accusare La me ventenne di mancanza di responsabilità per non aver denunciato almeno a voce alta un molestatore, in tempi in cui chi veniva stuprata veniva massacrata nei processi.
> Sono allibita.


Non avevo capito che eri 20enne...

Da 20enne che ha taciuto una violenza, capisco il tuo silenzio. E ritiro. 

Anche se mi colpisce che sia passato inosservato...è un fatto grave quello che hai raccontato. 

E non mi ha colpita il 3d per la verità, era tutto il giorno che pensavo a quell'episodio collocandolo nella te di oggi. Quindi mi pareva veramente contraddittorio. 

E mi strideva tantissimo con tutto il resto. 

Il resto del 3d, è interessante. 

Anche se mi sono resa conto, una volta di più, di aver vissuto esperienze atipiche e con persone atipiche.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete strani.
> Porrtate a mandarmi così d'amblé la foto del cazzo e vi denuncio per molestie.
> NON ho più vent'anni.


Quoto!

Quel che è giusto è giusto

W i cappuccini!!   :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Il grassetto in particolare. .
> Chiarito il limite, trovo arricchente il confronto e anche il godersi la lusinga...


Si

E sai.. dopo un anno che son qui...
Mi piacerebbe tanto dire a chi è stato tradito, da tradito, che è un'occasione anche quella

Per scoprirsi, per indagarsi.

Mi piacerebbe portare questo. Ma vedo che non riesco

Anche subire un tradimento è una occasione, da cogliere al volo

Vedo e leggo invece di gente che rantola e si affatica a gettare rabbia fuori

A catalogare x rassicurarsi

Anche a distanza di anni

E penso alle occasioni che stanno bruciando

E un po' mi spiace, di questo...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si
> 
> E sai.. dopo un anno che son qui...
> Mi piacerebbe tanto dire a chi è stato tradito, da tradito, che è un'occasione anche quella
> ...


Veramente ci ho aperto due thread


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si
> 
> E sai.. dopo un anno che son qui...
> *Mi piacerebbe tanto dire a chi è stato tradito*, da tradito, che è un'occasione anche quella
> ...


Dubito sia una cosa che può essere detta e comunicata. 

O la si com-prende, o no. 

A me però non dispiace, ognuno sceglie per quel che ritiene meglio per sè. 

Al netto di quel che può dire, o non dire, chiunque.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si
> 
> E sai.. dopo un anno che son qui...
> Mi piacerebbe tanto dire a chi è stato tradito, da tradito, che è un'occasione anche quella
> ...


Comunque non ho ancora letto un traditore che abbia scritto "ho fatto una stronzata" "ma che cazzo mi è venuto in mente" "mi pento del dolore causato". Hanno da imparare solo i traditi?


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque non ho ancora letto un traditore che abbia scritto "ho fatto una stronzata" "ma che cazzo mi è venuto in mente" "mi pento del dolore causato". Hanno da imparare solo i traditi?



Io ho imparato tantissimo anche da traditore

Per esempio, una cosa che ho imparato è che una donna che tradisce non è detto affatto che sia quella merda di donna o merda di madre o merda di moglie che a volte leggo.

E continuo a rattristarmi nel leggere questo, a volte, per il solo fatto che ha avuto una storia extraconiugale

Questa come mille altre cose ho imparato


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dubito sia una cosa che può essere detta e comunicata.
> 
> O la si com-prende, o no.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai ragione


Ma perchè ti dispiace? 

In fondo sei stato sia tradito, sia traditore...conosci le facce della medaglia. 

Perlomeno della tua, medaglia intendo. 

Sai delle emozioni che si scatenano tradendo. 
E sai delle emozioni che si scatenano subendo un tradimento. 

Sono tue. 

Le emozioni non si possono condividere...


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma perchè ti dispiace?
> 
> In fondo sei stato sia tradito, sia traditore...conosci le facce della medaglia.
> 
> ...


Non lo so

Ma mi dispiace. E molto


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non lo so
> 
> Ma mi dispiace. E molto


Stranita 

A me non dispiace perchè credo che ognuno scelga la struttura migliore per mantenere la propria coesione interna. 
Quindi è la migliore per ognuno. 

Liberi tutti.


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si
> 
> E sai.. dopo un anno che son qui...
> Mi piacerebbe tanto dire a chi è stato tradito, da tradito, che è un'occasione anche quella
> ...


Da tradita in tempi recenti che ha passato un sacco di cazzi nella vita (e scusatemi il gioco di parole infelice ), anche gravi, che mi hanno fatta pensare a me, a come mi rapporto con gli altri, a chi semo, 'ddo annamo, che sse magnamo e grandi domande filosofiche varie, insisto nella mia ferma posizione: l'inculata la colgo al volo solo se ben lubrificata, richiesta, e che tocchi le giuste terminazioni nervose.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stranita
> 
> A me non dispiace perchè credo che ognuno scelga la struttura migliore per mantenere la propria coesione interna.
> Quindi è la migliore per ognuno.
> ...


Si, credo di capire molto bene cosa intendi.. 

In effetti è un dispiacermi da indagare...

Forse penso che potrebbero star meglio di come le sento, e mi spiace vedere che non vedono alternativa.. 

Ma .. magari è una alternativa che non è alla portata di tutti.. anche se io penso di sì, e forse sbaglio, a pensare di sì....

Ci devo pensare.. anzi, ci penso di sicuro

Grazie dell'occasione...


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Da tradita in tempi recenti che ha passato un sacco di cazzi nella vita (e scusatemi il gioco di parole infelice ), anche gravi, che mi hanno fatta pensare a me, a come mi rapporto con gli altri, a chi semo, 'ddo annamo, che sse magnamo e grandi domande filosofiche varie, insisto nella mia ferma posizione: l'inculata la colgo al volo solo se ben lubrificata, richiesta, e che tocchi le giuste terminazioni nervose.


:rotfl: :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, credo di capire molto bene cosa intendi..
> 
> In effetti è un dispiacermi da indagare...
> 
> ...


Ma di chi parli?


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, credo di capire molto bene cosa intendi..
> 
> In effetti è un dispiacermi da indagare...
> 
> ...


Mah..io credo che il come sento io l'altro, sia molto relativo. 

Nel senso che riconosco le emozioni che si muovono nell'altro, ma assumo il fatto che l'effetto della stessa emozione è molto diverso da persona a persona. 

Quindi quel che sento io da osservatrice, non è quello che sente l'altro, ma quello che io sentirei al posto dell'altro. 

Cose che a me farebbero a pezzi, per altri sono vitali. E viceversa. Cose che farebbero a pezzi altri, per me sono vitali. 

E lo stesso vale per le alternative. E le occasioni. 

Ognuno decide per se stesso. Perchè a se stesso risponde.


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Da tradita in tempi recenti che ha passato un sacco di cazzi nella vita (e scusatemi il gioco di parole infelice ), anche gravi, che mi hanno fatta pensare a me, a come mi rapporto con gli altri, a chi semo, 'ddo annamo, che sse magnamo e grandi domande filosofiche varie, insisto nella mia ferma posizione: *l'inculata la colgo al volo solo se ben lubrificata, richiesta, e che tocchi le giuste terminazioni nervose*.


Quoto 

In particolare il grassetto.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma di chi parli?



Sempre di me io parlo, Bruni


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sempre di me io parlo, Bruni


In terza persona plurale?


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2017)

[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]





Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque non ho ancora letto un traditore che abbia scritto "ho fatto una stronzata" "ma che cazzo mi è venuto in mente" "mi pento del dolore causato". Hanno da imparare solo i traditi?


[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]No. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Il pentirsi del dolore causato mi sembra il minimo parlando di persone a cui si tiene e che avevamo la presunzione di tenere all'oscuro.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Ma solitamente non è che si impara chissà che archiviando le proprie azioni come cazzate e magari sminuendole.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Imparo se cerco di capire, se non ne avevo già consapevolezza prima, i perché. Imparo assumendomi le responsabilità delle mie azioni e le conseguenze relative, anche se sono devastanti e peggiori di quanto avevo immaginato.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Imparo se dico oggi agirei diversamente, e poi lo faccio, oppure se dico oggi agirei allo stesso modo ma con più consapevolezza, perché ho capito che sono fatta così. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Ma io mica mi sentirei meglio se, scoperto, uno mi dicesse che mi ha tradito per una cazzata. Tutto il dolore, la rabbia e le macerie per... niente.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Poi esistono anche questi casi. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Ma se mi dici che una relazione magari di mesi è stata una cazzata - e lo fai ovviamente alla luce delle conseguenze - a me qualche dubbio che, oltre che un traditore, sei anche un cazzone viene.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SFUIText]
[/FONT]


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> In terza persona plurale?


Parlo di sensazioni MIE legate a cose che leggo.

Di scritti di altra utenza ovviamente

Un po come il tuo amico quando si sconvoglia per le foto dei culi al vento con allegate letterine che ha ricevuto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> [FONT=.SF UI Text]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]No. [/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Il pentirsi del dolore causato mi sembra il minimo parlando di persone a cui si tiene e che avevamo la presunzione di tenere all'oscuro.[/FONT][/FONT]
> ...


Ho fatto vari esempi.
Non intendevo frasi rivolte al tradito che ha scoperto, ma qui, una riflessione sul sé. Non ho mica letto tanta roba.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Parlo di sensazioni MIE legate a cose che leggo.
> 
> Di scritti di altra utenza ovviamente
> 
> Un po come il tuo amico quando si sconvoglia per le foto dei culi al vento con allegate letterine che ha ricevuto.


Vabbè


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete strani.
> Porrtate a mandarmi così d'amblé la foto del cazzo e vi denuncio per molestie.
> NON ho più vent'anni.


Siamo uomini.
È impossibile che si pensi di essere molestati da un genere di foto che ci ha accompagnato fin dall'adolescenza. Tutt'al più si può essere tediati dall'esposizione, pur essendo vagamente lusingati dall'interesse femminile che si riscontra e comunque desiderosi di stabilire un valore della nostra persona che sia superiore alla banale offerta pornografica. Più che altro io mi terrei ben alla larga da una sconosciuta che mi manda una foto dei suoi genitali. Lo trovo un approccio molto, molto triste.


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque non ho ancora letto un traditore che abbia scritto "ho fatto una stronzata" "ma che cazzo mi è venuto in mente" "mi pento del dolore causato". Hanno da imparare solo i traditi?


Da traditrice, che non pensa di aver fatto stronzate tradendo, ma che ha deciso di capire cosa ci fosse nel mio tradire, non mi verrebbe mai da dire che ho fatto una stronzata. 

E se fossi tradita, e come spiegazione mi venisse data un "ho fatto una cazzata", penso che saluterei, arrivederci e grazie. 
Potrei mettere la mano sul fuoco senza temere troppo di scottarmi, e comunque scottandomi molto poco, nella sicurezza che è un modo come un altro per evitare un confronto serio con me. 
Lo stesso farei se il/la terz* mi venisse dipinto come il demonio...io sono stata lì. Non ci crederei neanche sotto tortura. 
Quel/quella terz* era esattamente quel che si desiderava in quel momento. Che il momento duri un attimo o un mese o un anno. E non dire la verità su questo comporterebbe un arrivederci e grazie immediato. 

Quando si tradisce, non si è guidati da nessun altro se non da se stessi. 

Mentre ci si accorda per incontrarsi, si pregusta l'incontro, ci si mette sotto la doccia assaporando sensazioni non ancora provate e immaginate, o che si va a ricercare per l'ennesima volta. Ci si veste. 

Ci si guarda allo specchio. Soprattutto ci si guarda allo specchio. 

Si sceglie il vestito. Si sceglie l'intimo. Si pensa, durante ogni azione. Si gustano i pensieri. Poi si prende la macchina, il treno, l'autobus, quel che è e si va. E c'è il viaggio. E poi l'arrivo. 
Il momento in cui si guarda l'altro, magari mentre ci si avvicina. O mentre l'altro si sta avvicinando. E poi il resto. Che vada bene o male. 

E poi si torna. Ci si gode per gli ultimi istanti quel che si è vissuto. Se si è saggi, lo si prende e lo si mette in un luogo sicuro, e si indossa la solita faccia per entrare in casa. Quella conosciuta da chi è già lì. Non che sia meno vera di quella che si è indossata fuori. Ma diversa. Più o meno diversa. Io ricordo che svicolavo ogni abbraccio per non sovrapporre le sensazioni sul corpo e volavo sotto la doccia. O organizzavo i tempi per arrivare a casa e trovarla vuota e potermi svestire di me in casa, per indossarmi nelle mie solite vesti. E per poterlo fare indisturbata. Con calma. godendo anche di quel "passaggio". 

Ridurre tutto questo ad una stronzata è impossibile. Lo si può ridurre ai minimi termini. Lo si può scomporre e distribuire in posti diversi in modo che l'intensità si diffonda come un piacevole calore senza essere invadente. Lo si può concentrare e per sentire l'intensità tutta insieme. E nell'intensità ci sono tutte le emozioni possibili della gamma di ciascuno. Non ripetibili e, penso io, uniche perchè assolutamente individuali. 

Tentare di farlo, ridurre ad una stronzata intendo, ad un errore, è mentire, sapendo di mentire. 
Da traditrice non ci crederei proprio ad una scusa del genere. 

Ognuno poi impara quel che è in grado di imparare. Da traditore o da tradito. Non penso che a questo livello ci sia molta differenza. Io ho imparato tantissimo su di me dai tradimenti. Come dalle relazioni. Sia quelle in cui ho tradito. Sia quelle in cui ho dichiarato che non eravamo in due. Ma ero io che cercavo dentro. E cercavo me. Attraverso l'altro. 

Quanto al dolore...se tradisci, lo sai che stai provocando dolore. Sia che si scopra sia che non si scopra. 
Conta molto poco, dal mio punto di vista. Non è che un dolore evitato non esiste. E' solo rimandato. 

E trova comunque una via per esprimersi. Quindi, più che pentirsi, che serve a gran poco concretamente, si può provare a riparare. Sapendo benissimo che non è detto il poterlo fare. 

Tradire è anche sapere che si sta facendo male per un proprio bene. 
E credo che l'unica cosa che si possa fare, più che pentirsi, è fare bene il male. Renderlo fruibile per entrambi. Scarsa riparazione. Probabilmente. 
Se dall'altra parte l'attesa è che non accada niente. 

Ma se si arriva a tradire, tante cose sono già successe prima. Che non si sono dette. Che non si sono ascoltate. Che non si sono viste. Che si sono nascoste. 

I tradimenti non cadono dall'alto in stato alterato di coscienza. Ci si arriva. Passo dopo passo. Lentamente. E ogni passo ha in sè la possibilità di non far compiere, o compiere, il successivo. 
E si può tornare indietro fino all'ultimo istante. 

Se non si torna indietro, non è una stronzata. 
E' un qualcosa che si desiderava. Poi sta il voler o meno capire il perchè. 
I gorghi arrivano dopo semmai. 
Ma ai gorghi ci si arriva in modo scientifico. 

Perchè ogni tradimento nasce nella relazione che si tradisce. Senza quella relazione particolare non ci sarebbe quel tradimento particolare. Ce ne sarebbe un altro probabilmente. Ma non quello lì. 
Quello che è nato in quella relazione, quello che è nato da quei patti specifici che sono stati traditi. Senza quei patti, non ci sarebbe stato tradimento. 
Senza quella relazione, non si sarebbe scelto quel terzo/a particolare per tradire. 

Poi ci sono i tradimenti, e non sono pochi, che tengono in piedi la relazione ufficiale. Quelli che servono a non far morire soffocato chi sta tradendo. E non perchè è l'altro a soffocare. 
Ma perchè tutte le parti non trovano risposta in quell'altro ufficiale. E si cerca il completamento fuori. 
Ed è un completamento che si desidera. E molto anche. 

E poi tutte le altre casistiche, dai/dalle disperate che cercano nella relazione altrui una relazione propria, la sfida e la competizione etc etc...Con cui io non ho mai avuto direttamente a che fare. 

Le persone atipiche con cui mi sono confrontata non hanno mai cercato l'amore nel tradimento. Chi più chi meno, cercava qualcosa di completamente diverso. E di sicuro non cercava una relazione ufficiale. Anzi. 

A me fa strano cercare l'amore nel tradimento...mi sembra un controsenso, come cercare i cavoli al banco delle arance...ma il mondo è bello perchè è vario.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2017)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Da traditrice, che non pensa di aver fatto stronzate tradendo, ma che ha deciso di capire cosa ci fosse nel mio tradire, non mi verrebbe mai da dire che ho fatto una stronzata.
> 
> E se fossi tradita, e come spiegazione mi venisse data un "ho fatto una cazzata", penso che saluterei, arrivederci e grazie.
> Potrei mettere la mano sul fuoco senza temere troppo di scottarmi, e comunque scottandomi molto poco, nella sicurezza che è un modo come un altro per evitare un confronto serio con me.
> ...


Quoto

sarebbe da nerettare tutto, perché in ogni passo c'è una serie di verità così importanti e così inquietanti, volendo...

e capisco anche, ahimè.. che letto da un tradito/a questo post potrebbe avere il sapore della sfida, della provocazione...

e suscitare reazioni quasi sdegnate, del tipo: 

ma come osi? ma pure adesso non chini il capo? pure con le mani nel sacco non abbassi la testa? non riconosci "l'errore" ?

beh.. da tradito.. posso dire che non c'è davvero nessuna provocazione invece... avendo visto anche "di là"

ma tanto materiale da cui partire per ridisegnare diversamente cose, volendo..

che non vuol dire affatto beatificare il tradimento e chi lo ha consumato, come qualcuno potrebbe immediatamente essere tentato di scrivere, per istinto di difesa


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2017)

Tenersi lontano da certe modalità di approccio rappresenta anche una definizione del proprio valore e di ciò che si promuove.
Come dire "Guardate che io valgo più delle persone che adottano questi comportamenti e che quello che io rappresento è superiore a tutto questo".
Probabilmente è anche vero. 
Quanto è opportuno sottolinearlo in pubblico?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da traditrice, che non pensa di aver fatto stronzate tradendo, ma che ha deciso di capire cosa ci fosse nel mio tradire, non mi verrebbe mai da dire che ho fatto una stronzata.
> 
> E se fossi tradita, e come spiegazione mi venisse data un "ho fatto una cazzata", penso che saluterei, arrivederci e grazie.
> Potrei mettere la mano sul fuoco senza temere troppo di scottarmi, e comunque scottandomi molto poco, nella sicurezza che è un modo come un altro per evitare un confronto serio con me.
> ...


Perfetto in ogni punto
Solo su una parte per esperienza condivido al 80% e tengo il 20% per la mia prima esperienza che non era mossa da qualcosa che si era rotto prima,
Ma davvero gran bel post


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè


Bruni io parlo di me, di sensazioni mie carpite, annusate

Ma è roba mia, sono sensazioni, non verità assolute

Quelle le scrivi tu (paraculo! Scemo!) :mexican:

Se qualcuno/a vi si riconosce, può stabilirlo lui

Ed eventualmente scriverlo, se gli va, se lo ritiene utile, e se gli piace metterlo in gioco


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> sarebbe da nerettare tutto, perché in ogni passo c'è una serie di verità così importanti e così inquietanti, volendo...
> 
> ...


C'è un'abitudine costante da parte di quasi tutti su questo forum a creare categorie, dividendo traditi e traditori.
Io credo che sia un approccio sbagliato.
Siamo tutte persone che hanno vissuto semplicemente situazioni diverse e storie diverse. 
E ognuno di noi ha la propria da raccontare, che non può né deve diventare universale o rappresentativa di una delle due categorie sopra citate.
Ipazia racconta di sè, tu anche, io ugualmente. Ma non raccontate dei _traditori_, e neppure è pensabile che li possiate rappresentare universalmente, come io non sono un _tradito_.
Sono giunto qui per raccontare e affrontare, soprattutto, una situazione in cui ho subito un tradimento.
Ma sono la stessa persona che ha avuto più relazioni contemporaneamente prima del matrimonio, anche se con gli anni le esperienze e il passare del tempo mi hanno cambiato dentro, rendendomi diverso e anche adesso costantemente in discussione. Per cui potrei essere anche un _traditore. In fieri, _anche, perché no.Ma ovviamente non è così: ho vissuto situazioni, esattamente come mia moglie, nel tradirmi, ha vissuto una sua esperienza al di fuori della coppia seguendo sue motivazioni, probabilmente diverse da quelle tue o di Ipazia o di altri. E ne vivrò altre. Forse. Non posso ora dirlo con certezza, ed è l'unica cosa che posso affermare.
L'assimilare situazioni a categorie è un errore che ci porta a ragionare in opposizione gli uni agli altri ed è inutile ai fini della comprensione degli accadimenti.
La scala dei valori e la responsabilità individuale esistono. Qui ce ne spogliamo per poterci confrontare, ma è solo un artifizio. 
Come ha giustamente detto Twinpeaks, si tradisce perché se ne ha voglia.
Il resto sono strutture accessorie per rendere accettabile tutto questo in un contesto in cui potrebbe anche non esserlo.
Perché nessuno di noi vorrebbe essere tradito da qualcuno. 
Nessuno la considera un esperienza positiva. 
Se ne può far tesoro, come si apprende da un incidente, da un'esperienza tragica, ma non vi è ambizione a essere tradito.
Già questo definisce una scala di valori condivisibile e difficilmente discutibile, in cui anche chi vive piacevolmente una relazione extraconiugale potrebbe provare sofferenza nel venire tradito. E viceversa, si intende.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da traditrice, che non pensa di aver fatto stronzate tradendo, ma che ha deciso di capire cosa ci fosse nel mio tradire, non mi verrebbe mai da dire che ho fatto una stronzata.
> 
> E se fossi tradita, e come spiegazione mi venisse data un "ho fatto una cazzata", penso che saluterei, arrivederci e grazie.
> Potrei mettere la mano sul fuoco senza temere troppo di scottarmi, e comunque scottandomi molto poco, nella sicurezza che è un modo come un altro per evitare un confronto serio con me.
> ...


Questa è un'analisi che elenca le possibili "autocritiche" nel senso proprio di autocritica. Ma neanche di queste ne ho lette molte, anche se una analisi è in sé auto assolutoria.
Voglio dire che il ladro che dica che ha agito per bisogno o per desiderio di un facile guadagno e aggiunga anche che ha cagato sul tappeto per invidia della vita immaginata del derubato, non credo che sia sufficiente per il derubato.
Io personalmente ho le mie risposte e non ne cerco.
Però è vero che le autocritiche sono sempre con una spiegazione autoassolutoria, mentre l'assunzione di responsabilità del dolore è presente, se presente, solo quando scoperti e in un modo che è sempre piuttosto ridicolo o scaricando sull'amante brutto cattivo tentatore o sul tradito disattento o buttandola sul piagnucoloso riconoscimento di debolezza.
Ma il riconoscimento di responsabilità dell'amante io non lo ricordo proprio.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bruni io parlo di me, di sensazioni mie carpite, annusate
> 
> Ma è roba mia, sono sensazioni, non verità assolute
> 
> ...


Parlavi di altri lì. È poi lo neghi. Non mi metto ad accendere la lampada e a fare il poliziotto cattivo. Non vuoi dire che parlavi di altri. Amen


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parlavi di altri lì. È poi lo neghi. Non mi metto ad accendere la lampada e a fare il poliziotto cattivo. Non vuoi dire che parlavi di altri. Amen


Parlavo di Sensazioni mie ricavate da lettura di altri.

E le confermo senza problemi.

Riesci a capire di cosa sto parlando? Provi mai sensazioni?


Io so di me, non ci ripenso da un'ora all'altra

Rileggi, è italiano.

Son giuste? Sbagliate? Che ne so, dillo tu

A proposito di sensazioni, da quando sei tornata da quella fiera, leggendoti ho la sensazione che tu ti sia innervosita, e di parecchio.

È una sensazione mia. Parlo di sensibilità mia.

È roba mia.

 Di te sai te. 

Sentirti nervosa è roba mia, è parlare di me, non di te

Dirti direttamente "tu sei nervosa" è parlare di te.

Anche se, in modo scomposto e probabilmente inconsapevole, sto sempre parlando di me, intendiamoci

Quella modalità la fai te, non io.

Detto ciò, son sicuro che non ci hai capito un cazzo e che pensi stia girando le parole.

Tutto già previsto, nessuna sorpresa

Come detto i l'altra sera, a certi livelli, una risata è il massimo che ci possiamo permettere.

Non osiamo di più

A osare di più si sciupa a volte quel bello che c'era


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Parlavo di Sensazioni mie ricavate da lettura di altri.
> 
> E le confermo senza problemi.
> 
> ...


Nervosa?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

Mi ha stupito la pervicacia nel negare la responsabilità.


----------



## mistral (27 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da traditrice, che non pensa di aver fatto stronzate tradendo, ma che ha deciso di capire cosa ci fosse nel mio tradire, non mi verrebbe mai da dire che ho fatto una stronzata.
> 
> E se fossi tradita, e come spiegazione mi venisse data un "ho fatto una cazzata", penso che saluterei, arrivederci e grazie.
> Potrei mettere la mano sul fuoco senza temere troppo di scottarmi, e comunque scottandomi molto poco, nella sicurezza che è un modo come un altro per evitare un confronto serio con me.
> ...


Se tieni sapientemente fuori l'amore e la relazione viene tassativamente chiusa in un recinto con il divieto di sconfinare nella vita reale ,Come può o In cosa qualche scopata arricchisce o fa trovare parti di se?
Un persona  per farmi "vivere"e ritrovare  deve partecipare alla mia vita.Un amante inteso in compartimenti stagni come più volte hai descritto,al di là di illuminarmi su un nuovo modo di scopare e farmi eccitare non so che parti di me ,se non le peggiori mi possa far trovare


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se tieni sapientemente fuori l'amore e la relazione viene tassativamente chiusa in un recinto con il divieto di sconfinare nella vita reale ,Come può o In cosa qualche scopata arricchisce o fa trovare parti di se?
> Un persona  per farmi "vivere"e ritrovare  deve partecipare alla mia vita.Un amante inteso in compartimenti stagni come più volte hai descritto,al di là di illuminarmi su un nuovo modo di scopare e farmi eccitare non so che parti di me ,se non le peggiori mi possa far trovare


.
Il recinto sono i momenti che stai con lui in cui dividi quello che vuoi dividere e ognuno divide quello che vuole. Sesso, risate, racconti, affetto e che ne so
A me il confronto con l'altro ha dato molto come persona per esempio. Probabilmente me lo avrebbe dato anche se non ci avessi scopato ma è ovvio che l'attrazione e la passione erano la base perchè poi il rapporto diventasse anche altro.
Ma lo spazio della mia vita che ti "concedo" è quello. E lo dico. perchè non sopporto che mi si venga a dire che avevo venduto mele e vendevo zucchine. E' una cosa che non tollero da me e dall'altro. Se poi in corso d'opera decido di vendere zucchine te lo comunico e vediamo se la cosa ti interessa o no.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nervosa?


Si 

E la confermo.. ma è roba MIA, una sensazione MIA, e ne ho piena coscienza, non è "la verità" perché lo sento io, e io questo lo so bene

Come confermo e mi prendo piena responsabilità di quel che ho scritto ieri, e cioè che sento ancora tanta rabbia circolare in varia utenza, pur a distanza di tempo da vari eventi.

E me ne dispiaccio. E se non è affatto così, sono pronto a rallegrarmene

È una sensazione sbagliata, quella di sentirti nervosa?

Meglio, no?.. possiamo riderne divertiti  :carneval:


----------



## mistral (27 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Il recinto sono i momenti che stai con lui in cui dividi quello che vuoi dividere e ognuno divide quello che vuole. Sesso, risate, racconti, affetto e che ne so
> A me il confronto con l'altro ha dato molto come persona per esempio. Probabilmente me lo avrebbe dato anche se non ci avessi scopato ma è ovvio che l'attrazione e la passione erano la base perchè poi il rapporto diventasse anche altro.
> Ma lo spazio della mia vita che ti "concedo" è quello. E lo dico. perchè non sopporto che mi si venga a dire che avevo venduto mele e vendevo zucchine. E' una cosa che non tollero da me e dall'altro. Se poi in corso d'opera decido di vendere zucchine te lo comunico e vediamo se la cosa ti interessa o no.


I sentimenti non vengono a patti,sono imprevedibili e non si tengono in un recinto.
Pensare di poterlo fare è pura illusione oppure cinismo estremo.
Se si riesce ,non si possono definire sentimenti.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> I sentimenti non vengono a patti,sono imprevedibili e non si tengono in un recinto.
> Pensare di poterlo fare è pura illusione oppure cinismo estremo.
> Se si riesce ,non si possono definire sentimenti.



.
Dipende dai sentimenti e dalla maturità delle persone nel dare il giusto nome alle cose
Altrimenti si fanno scelte diverse


----------



## mistral (27 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> C'è un'abitudine costante da parte di quasi tutti su questo forum a creare categorie, dividendo traditi e traditori.Io credo che sia un approccio sbagliato.Siamo tutte persone che hanno vissuto semplicemente situazioni diverse e storie diverse. E ognuno di noi ha la propria da raccontare, che non può né deve diventare universale o rappresentativa di una delle due categorie sopra citate.Ipazia racconta di sè, tu anche, io ugualmente. Ma non raccontate dei _traditori_, e neppure è pensabile che li possiate rappresentare universalmente, come io non sono un _tradito_.Sono giunto qui per raccontare e affrontare, soprattutto, una situazione in cui ho subito un tradimento.Ma sono la stessa persona che ha avuto più relazioni contemporaneamente prima del matrimonio, anche se con gli anni le esperienze e il passare del tempo mi hanno cambiato dentro, rendendomi diverso e anche adesso costantemente in discussione. Per cui potrei essere anche un _traditore. In fieri, _anche, perché no.Ma ovviamente non è così: ho vissuto situazioni, esattamente come mia moglie, nel tradirmi, ha vissuto una sua esperienza al di fuori della coppia seguendo sue motivazioni, probabilmente diverse da quelle tue o di Ipazia o di altri. E ne vivrò altre. Forse. Non posso ora dirlo con certezza, ed è l'unica cosa che posso affermare.L'assimilare situazioni a categorie è un errore che ci porta a ragionare in opposizione gli uni agli altri ed è inutile ai fini della comprensione degli accadimenti.La scala dei valori e la responsabilità individuale esistono. Qui ce ne spogliamo per poterci confrontare, ma è solo un artifizio. Come ha giustamente detto Twinpeaks, si tradisce perché se ne ha voglia.Il resto sono strutture accessorie per rendere accettabile tutto questo in un contesto in cui potrebbe anche non esserlo.Perché nessuno di noi vorrebbe essere tradito da qualcuno. Nessuno la considera un esperienza positiva. Se ne può far tesoro, come si apprende da un incidente, da un'esperienza tragica, ma non vi è ambizione a essere tradito.Già questo definisce una scala di valori condivisibile e difficilmente discutibile, in cui anche chi vive piacevolmente una relazione extraconiugale potrebbe provare sofferenza nel venire tradito. E viceversa, si intende.


Sono d'accordo.Siamo persone e possiamo appartenere a più categorie.Ovviamente ci si ritrova di più a parlare delle opposte fazioni.Io qui parlo di quanto un traditore mi abbia fatta soffrire.Nel caso avessi tradito e nulla si fosse saputo ,non avrei tutto questo interesse a raccontare quella parte di me.O quantomeno avrei scarsa enfasi.Calcola che tra i due (io e mio marito) la possibilista sono sempre stata io,l'illuso integralista lui.Quindi tutto può essere e ne sono consapevolissima ma il giorno in cui dovessi incontrare quello che mi fa sussultare le mutante ,mi auguro ,ma conoscendomi non credo,di non giustificarmi con la ricerca di parti di me,a meno che abbia sempre sognato di essere maschio e il pisello fosse la parte mancante.L'argomento di questa discussione prevedeva una risposta semplice "non fermarsi davanti a nulla" ,poco importa che lo spunto sia arrivato da una riflessione ed un vissuto di Bussola.Era solo uno spunto e non un processo a lui.Molti si sono prodigati a paventare altarini,retroscena,scopate  extraconiugali tenute nascoste ,personaggio da sponsorizzare etc,divagando molto sul focus e cercando di portarlo sul piano del traditore .Puo essere come può anche essere che sia come le tantissime persone fedeli che amano appartenere emotivamente a qualcuno.Io amo o meglio,amavo appartenere a qualcuno più che non pensare che qualcuno appartenesse a me.Chi tradisce non si ferma davanti a nulla ,questo è inoppugnabile.Conosco casi davvero estremi,inimmaginabili per me e per la maggior parte delle persone eppure per chi li ha vissuti è esistita  una valida giustificazione.Ci sono atti per i quali bisognerebbe avere l'umiltà di ammettere che oltre all'egoismo non vi è altra giustificazione.Non è un dito puntato contro nessuno,chi mi conosce sa che sono severa anche con me stessa ,il che non significa che io sia santa ed integerrima ma cerco di non mascherare il puro e spietato individualismo dietro bisogni di comodo irrinunciabili "a qualunque costo".


----------



## mistral (27 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, credo di capire molto bene cosa intendi..
> 
> In effetti è un dispiacermi da indagare...
> 
> ...


Skorpio,mi fai un esempio di quali fantastiche opportunità ti ha svelato scoprire che tua moglie aveva una relazione con un'altro e ciò che ha illuminato lei venendo a conoscenza della tua relazione ?
Magari davvero mi sfugge qualcosa che da tutto questo potrebbe tornare a mio favore 
Se ti va,mi ricordi la cronologia e le modalità dei vostri rispettivi tradimenti?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si
> 
> E la confermo.. ma è roba MIA, una sensazione MIA, e ne ho piena coscienza, non è "la verità" perché lo sento io, e io questo lo so bene
> 
> ...


È che non sono mai nervosa.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Skorpio,mi fai un esempio di quali fantastiche opportunità ti ha svelato scoprire che tua moglie aveva una relazione con un'altro e ciò che ha illuminato lei venendo a conoscenza della tua relazione ?
> Magari davvero mi sfugge qualcosa che da tutto questo potrebbe tornare a mio favore
> Se ti va,mi ricordi la cronologia e le modalità dei vostri rispettivi tradimenti?


Beh,.. sul "fantastiche" non me la sento di compromettermi   lo lascio a te, :rotfl:

Diciamo che ogni situazione ti offre opportunità. Non solo quelle positive. Anche quelle negative.

Che van sapute cogliere, son meno facili da cogliere rispetto a un evento positivo.

E diciamocelo, ne faremmo a meno molto volentieri.

Ma ve ne sono, di eventi negativi, e se offrono anch'essi opportunità... perché lasciarle li al gatto?

La sequenza è stata che prima ho subito io.

Ho conosciuto parti di me, che pensavo non mi appartenessero.
Mica tanto belle, ma è roba mia.. e lo era anche prima.

Fare un elenco sarebbe noioso e fuori luogo

Solo x farti un esempio: ho avuto l'opportunità di scoprire che sono cattivo. Che posso farlo abbastanza bene.

Che mi viene naturale in certi contesti favorevoli 

E non pensare al cattivo che ti tira in testa i piatti del servito buono, o ti urla per le scale: troia!! Oppure "fai sxhifooooo" :rotfl:

Non quel cattivo li 

Quello sta male come un dog lui, poraccio. 

Anche questo ho capito, che in quel tradimento, che pure è un momento di estrema solitudine, non mi son sentito un poraccio.
Affatto

Anzi. Da quel punto di vista (la solitudine) mi son sentito pure bene, anzi benone... 

Non leggere x estensione che stavo benone, eh?

Ho detto nella solitudine da tradito, io stavo bene.

Insomma.. io.. mi sentivo forte, ma davvero forte forte Mistral. E non avevo bisogno di nessuno.

E non era un trucco. Era vero.


È un esempio.. potrei dirti mille altre cose


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.Siamo persone e possiamo appartenere a più categorie.Ovviamente ci si ritrova di più a parlare delle opposte fazioni.Io qui parlo di quanto un traditore mi abbia fatta soffrire.Nel caso avessi tradito e nulla si fosse saputo ,non avrei tutto questo interesse a raccontare quella parte di me.O quantomeno avrei scarsa enfasi.Calcola che tra i due (io e mio marito) la possibilista sono sempre stata io,l'illuso integralista lui.Quindi tutto può essere e ne sono consapevolissima ma il giorno in cui dovessi incontrare quello che mi fa sussultare le mutante ,mi auguro ,ma conoscendomi non credo,di non giustificarmi con la ricerca di parti di me,a meno che abbia sempre sognato di essere maschio e il pisello fosse la parte mancante.L'argomento di questa discussione prevedeva una risposta semplice "non fermarsi davanti a nulla" ,poco importa che lo spunto sia arrivato da una riflessione ed un vissuto di Bussola.Era solo uno spunto e non un processo a lui.Molti si sono prodigati a paventare altarini,retroscena,scopate  extraconiugali tenute nascoste ,personaggio da sponsorizzare etc,divagando molto sul focus e cercando di portarlo sul piano del traditore .Puo essere come può anche essere che sia come le tantissime persone fedeli che amano appartenere emotivamente a qualcuno.Io amo o meglio,amavo appartenere a qualcuno più che non pensare che qualcuno appartenesse a me.Chi tradisce non si ferma davanti a nulla ,questo è inoppugnabile.Conosco casi davvero estremi,inimmaginabili per me e per la maggior parte delle persone eppure per chi li ha vissuti è esistita  una valida giustificazione.Ci sono atti per i quali bisognerebbe avere l'umiltà di ammettere che oltre all'egoismo non vi è altra giustificazione.Non è un dito puntato contro nessuno,chi mi conosce sa che sono severa anche con me stessa ,il che non significa che io sia santa ed integerrima ma cerco di non mascherare il puro e spietato individualismo dietro bisogni di comodo irrinunciabili "a qualunque costo".


Il fatto è che se siamo tutti stonati, nessuno è stonato. 
È vero che tutti abbiamo una parte di sano egoismo, una parte di cattivo egoismo, una parte anche di cattiveria , una parte di fragilità, una parte di ingenuità ecc ecc. ma ogni parte deve avere una percentuale è un equilibrio perché, con un paragone frequente, anche Hitler amava i cani, era fragile e sensibile rispetto alle due ambizioni di pittore e faceva i buffetti ai bimbi biondi.
Non credo che il suo chiamare le cose con il loro nome, come aveva fatto sia in Mein Kampf sia nei discorsi, gli tolga responsabilità e colpa per il dolore procurato.


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è un'analisi che elenca le possibili "autocritiche" nel senso proprio di autocritica. Ma neanche di queste ne ho lette molte, anche se una analisi è in sé auto assolutoria.
> Voglio dire che il ladro che dica che ha agito per bisogno o per desiderio di un facile guadagno e aggiunga anche che ha cagato sul tappeto per invidia della vita immaginata del derubato, non credo che sia sufficiente per il derubato.
> Io personalmente ho le mie risposte e non ne cerco.
> Però è vero che le autocritiche sono sempre con una spiegazione autoassolutoria, mentre l'assunzione di responsabilità del dolore è presente, se presente, solo quando scoperti e in un modo che è sempre piuttosto ridicolo o scaricando sull'amante brutto cattivo tentatore o sul tradito disattento o buttandola sul piagnucoloso riconoscimento di debolezza.
> Ma il riconoscimento di responsabilità dell'amante io non lo ricordo proprio.


In realtà non è un elenco di autocritiche. 

Comprendere, e non assolvere, significa capire cosa ha portato ad un comportamento. 

Come si può assolvere, o autoassolvere l'infliggere un dolore senza che ci sia consensualità da parte di chi subisce? 

Niente. Dal mio punto di vista. 

Se proprio, si tratta di pacificarsi, con ciò che si è e che si è fatto. 
E decidere come procedere. 

Questo dalla prospettiva della traditrice. 

Dalla prospettiva della tradita, dimmi tu, cosa dovrebbe fare un traditore per assumersi la responsabilità di quel che ha fatto nell'essere quello che è?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> In realtà non è un elenco di autocritiche.
> 
> Comprendere, e non assolvere, significa capire cosa ha portato ad un comportamento.
> 
> ...


Riconoscere i propri problemi e non farli diventare mancanze del tradito.


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riconoscere i propri problemi e non farli diventare mancanze del tradito.


Ma questo non è assumersi la responsabilità...è semplicemente non essere degli stronzi, secondo me. 

Stronzi con l'altro, ma anche con se stessi. 

Si toglie e basta, si perdono le occasioni a cui accennava @_Skorpio_, nel non Guardarsi e scaricare invece sull'esterno le questioni. 

E penso che questo valga sia per traditori sia per traditi.

EDIT: aggiungo che nelle mancanze dell'altro, come allo specchio, si trovano le proprie. Poi servirebbe girare lo specchio e guardarcisi dentro, "usando" bene l'altro. 
Non sempre lo si fa. Non sempre si ha il coraggio di guardare. O di guardare per intero. 
E si parla dell'altro. Credendo di parlare di sè. E' in soldoni, usare male l'altro. 

E aggiungo anche una precisazione: comprendere non è giustificare. Sono due significati completamente diversi. E spesso nella comprensione, cade esattamente la giustificazione.


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> C'è un'abitudine costante da parte di quasi tutti su questo forum a creare categorie, dividendo traditi e traditori.
> Io credo che sia un approccio sbagliato.
> Siamo tutte persone che hanno vissuto semplicemente situazioni diverse e storie diverse.
> E ognuno di noi ha la propria da raccontare, che non può né deve diventare universale o rappresentativa di una delle due categorie sopra citate.
> ...


Sono abbastanza d'accordo...anche se con una precisazione. 

Le esperienze segnano. A volte profondamente. A volte più superficialmente. 

Le categorie non piacciono neanche a me, ma in questa discussione, e anche in altre, mi sono proprio resa conto che aver vissuto determinate esperienze, condiziona il mio sguardo. Come penso lo sia lo sguardo di tutti. 

Sono punti di partenza per la riflessione. Ce ne si allontana attraverso il confronto, ma il filo sottile che regge la storia individuale di ognuno è lì. E non può essere reciso. 
Io sono una traditrice, con i significati che in me sono propri della traditrice. 
LE mie azioni, definiscono anche chi sono. E non è una cosetta da prendere alla leggera. 

La questione delle categorie secondo me diventa problematica quando l'appartenere all'una o all'altra porta a pre-giudiziare. A erigere barricate che si alzano immeditamente appena si sfiora il tema "migliore-peggiore".  

E allora le categorie, che potrebbero essere una risorsa anche per aprire gli occhi magari, diventano trincee...

E allora la funzione di questo forum decade. 
Che era esattamente quella di aprire un dialogo fra traditori e traditi, non per decidere chi fosse il buono e chi il cattivo. Chi avesse ragione e chi avesse torto.

Da entrambe le parti ci sono buoni e cattivi. Ragioni e torti. E non ci sono vincitori o vinti. Non è una guerra. 
Anche se a volte lo sembra e lo diventa pure. Non qui dentro...ma fuori sì. 

Il dialogo interessante secondo me sarebbe quello in cui io ascolto e dico "te pensa, a questo aspetto non ci avevo mica pensato".


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se tieni sapientemente fuori l'amore e la relazione viene tassativamente chiusa in un recinto con il divieto di sconfinare nella vita reale ,Come può o In cosa qualche scopata arricchisce o fa trovare parti di se?
> Un persona  per farmi "vivere"e ritrovare  deve partecipare alla mia vita.Un amante inteso in compartimenti stagni come più volte hai descritto,al di là di illuminarmi su un nuovo modo di scopare e farmi eccitare non so che parti di me ,se non le peggiori mi possa far trovare


Tu pensi che in una, o più, scopata/e si possa ricercare solo l'amore o il cazzo? (e quindi, visto come cazzo a sè stante, il nulla?) 

Non ti hai mai sfiorata il dubbio che non è il "far vivere" e "ritrovare" che si va a ricercare in relazioni che, come ho più volte descritto, toccano solo alcune parti? 

Che a volte riguardano l'eccitazione spicciola, perchè no, a volte toccano altro. A volte toccano proprio le parti peggiori. A volte un giretto nei propri gironi infernali, può essere non solo gradito. Ma ricercato. E non per masochismo. O per sadismo. O per punirsi o che altro. PEr il Piacere di entrare in quei posti...il piacere dell'orrifico, se vogliamo. 
Perchè quei gironi, per quanto si possa provare a far finta di non sentirli, ci sono. E bussano. 
A volte più forte a volte meno. A seconda del da dove si viene...

A volte si apre la porta, perchè quello che si sta cercando è esattamente l'Ombra. 
Che non è altro, in fondo, che una componente della Luce. 

Hai mai provato a vederla in questi termini? 

E mi riferisco apertamente a tuo marito. Di cui descrivi la storia come un giro all'inferno. 
Ti sei mai chiesta perchè, cosa cercasse nei suoi personali inferni? Cosa dovesse incontrare? chi dovesse lasciar uscire? Liberare? 

Una cosa ti dico Mistral. 

Tu descrivi tuo marito come una sorta di masochista. Che ha scopato extra per procurarsi solo dolore. 
(e in tanto di quello che hai scritto e nel modo in cui l'hai scritto in questo 3d è emersa la rabbia che questo ancora ti provoca, l'inconoscibilità di quei territori in cui lui è andato senza di te, il senso di abbandono, la delusione, il dolore, tuoi, ma anche suoi...riportandoti solo i pezzetti più superficiali, forse perchè più sotto non può/sa andare forse perchè ti vuole proteggere, forse perchè si vuole proteggere, forse..chissà perchè. Lo può dire solo lui.)

Te lo firmo, e mandami pure a fare in culo che magari ti serve, tuo marito non è un masochista. 
In quell'inferno lui ha trovato parti essenziali. 
Quelle che gli stanno permettendo di farti conoscere questo che stai incontrando. E che tu stessa vedi "nuovo" e di cui ti stupisci. Piacevolmente anche a volte. Nonostante il dolore che ti ha inflitto. 

E mi dispiace dirtelo così schiettamente. Con te non poteva. Tu non potevi. Era fuori dalla vostra portata.
Ma adesso lo state facendo. Insieme.


----------



## mistral (27 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu pensi che in una, o più, scopata/e si possa ricercare solo l'amore o il cazzo? (e quindi, visto come cazzo a sè stante, il nulla?)
> 
> Non ti hai mai sfiorata il dubbio che non è il "far vivere" e "ritrovare" che si va a ricercare in relazioni che, come ho più volte descritto, toccano solo alcune parti?
> 
> ...


Non trovo  affatto brutale ciò che hai scritto anzi.Forse nei miei scritti traspare un'enfasi che non mi riconosco più di tanto,non ho problemi a vagliare o ascoltare qualsivoglia divagazione sul tema.
So bene ciò che cercava o meglio ciò che ha gradito ed accettato gli fosse offerto ormai in tutte le salse da tanto tempo e che in un momento particolarmente brutto tra di noi gli è tornato utile accettare.Diciamo anche che tirarsi indietro di fronte ad un'offetrta così esplicita e protratta per quasi due anni per citare una riflessione di Iosolo ,forse non era da veri uomini .Scopando con lei probabilmente ha scoperto che non voleva scoparci ,il disagio e fastidio immediatamente dopo gli incontri e il voler scappare subito ,tanto da farsi riprendere malamente da lei che invece cercava anche intimità e dribblare l'insistenza di lei di sentirsi dire ti amo in risposta ai suoi,Forse la dice lunga su cosa albergasse in lui.É un disagio e un ricordo fastidioso che si percepisce tutt'oggi quando capita di parlarne.Questo e tante altre riflessioni intime confidate mi hanno seriamente fatto domandare come abbia potuto FARSI questo,questa sorta di umiliazione,quasi prostituzione,forse è il girone infernale che hai citato,che attraversi solo per sentire che ti fa schifo  .Ma questo è un male che ha fatto a lui,a me che scopasse  con gusto o per accondiscendere cambia poco,quei disagi ,quelle memorie li ha lui addosso.Assieme a tutte le sensazioni positive ovviamente.
So anche che con l'altra non si è mostrato per quello che era ,esattamente come quando a 12 anni chiamó casa  da scuola fingendo un mal di pancia per saltare una verifica.Dava per scontato che arrivasse la madre facilmente aggirabile.
Arrivó stranamente il padre ,quei padri a cui basta uno sguardo per farti scomparire.Finse un mal di pancia terribile per giustificare l'averlo scomodato.Il padre lo portó al pronto soccorso ,gli fecero varie manovre ed esclusero appendicite e anche che avesse realmente mal di pancia .Il padre tuonó che fossero degli incompetenti e andò verso il secondo ospedale .Lui reagì alle manovre conoscitive dei medici esattamente all'opposto rispetto alla prima visita.
Titubanti e dubbiosi i medici per non rischiare lo operarono trovando una appendice sanissima.
Con lei ha fatto la stessa cosa,la recita al contrario ed ha scoperto di ottenere consenso anche attraverso alla descrizione  di lei riguardo al marito ,descritto come immaturo ed inaffidabile .Descriveva anche lui ma lei non lo sapeva perché ciò che gli veniva mostrato era altro ma alla fine gli vomitó addosso il peggio .
Ciò che lei gli riconosceva e per cui lo esaltava era esattamente il comportamento che non voleva tenere in real life e che io anelavo come acqua nel deserto.Queste mie richieste lo indispettivano perché detestava mettersi in discussione e prendeva  qualsiasi appunto come una questione personale stroncando qualsiasi mio tentativo di dialogo .
Il cambiamento che sta avvenendo in lui è sicuramente un postumo dell'incidente .Se non voleva perdermi non aveva altre armi se non quelle di riconoscere le sue mancanze e l'esaperazione a cui mi aveva portata  spremuta come un limone,tenuta anni ostaggio della sua immaturità .Chiamiamola tardiva presa di coscienza. Con il tradimento sa di essersi bruciato qualsiasi ciambella di salvataggio da parte mia ,ciambelle che prima gli lanciavo in nome del NOI che lui ha disintegrato.
Come quando vieni buttato in acqua senza saper nuotare e la paura può farti imparare a nuotare o farti colare a picco.
Pare che lui abbia deciso di nuotare anche con discreta soddisfazione .Non era un somaro ,il ragazzo aveva le capacità ma era più comodo non impegnarsi tanto c'era chi metteva le pezze.Poi quella delle pezze è stata ammazzata


----------



## mistral (27 Aprile 2017)

un appunto.
Non è andato per campi per procurarsi dolore.Anzi.
Lo ha scoperto  strada facendo ,parti per una meta che pregusti piacevole e ti trovi ad attraversare il peggio .Come partire per il fantastico safari In Africa e finire sbranato da un leone.
Questo spiega lo schifo che in seguito tanti descrivono.Alla resa dei conti se prevalgono le sensazioni negative il bilancio va in quella direzione Se oltretutto  alla fine dei giochi l'altra si svela nei tuoi confronti come mai avresti pensato fosse ,fatichi a riconoscerla e ti danni a trovare un senso in ciò che hai coltivato mettendo in gioco la tua vita.
Non tutte le storie extra lasciano il dolce in bocca.Personalmente qui di dolce se n'è visto poco compreso il veleno che arrivava dall'altra parte .Ammetto anche che il MIO caso è abbastanza esasperato perché un'amante sposata (che lo è tutt'ora con un quadro di amore e coccole) con a casa un marito ignaro ,che si mette in contatto con la moglie prodigandosi a  descrivere la loro storia ,a sputtanare e deridere con lei l'uomo che sta in mezzo ,sicura di averlo in pugno tanto da di non ottenere ritorsioni ...beh un po' finita male lo è..


----------



## mistral (27 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh,.. sul "fantastiche" non me la sento di compromettermi   lo lascio a te, :rotfl:
> 
> Diciamo che ogni situazione ti offre opportunità. Non solo quelle positive. Anche quelle negative.
> 
> ...


Quanto pensi abbia influito il tradimento di tua  moglie nel tuo successivo tradimento ?
Lei sa di aver avuto il favore restituito?


----------



## ipazia (28 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non trovo  affatto brutale ciò che hai scritto anzi.Forse nei miei scritti traspare un'enfasi che non mi riconosco più di tanto,non ho problemi a vagliare o ascoltare qualsivoglia divagazione sul tema.
> So bene ciò che cercava o meglio ciò che ha gradito ed accettato gli fosse offerto ormai in tutte le salse da tanto tempo e che in un momento particolarmente brutto tra di noi gli è tornato utile accettare.Diciamo anche che tirarsi indietro di fronte ad un'offetrta così esplicita e protratta per quasi due anni per citare una riflessione di Iosolo ,forse non era da veri uomini .Scopando con lei probabilmente ha scoperto che non voleva scoparci ,il disagio e fastidio immediatamente dopo gli incontri e il voler scappare subito ,tanto da farsi riprendere malamente da lei che invece cercava anche intimità e dribblare l'insistenza di lei di sentirsi dire ti amo in risposta ai suoi,Forse la dice lunga su cosa albergasse in lui.*É un disagio e un ricordo fastidioso che si percepisce tutt'oggi quando capita di parlarne.Questo e tante altre riflessioni intime confidate mi hanno seriamente fatto domandare come abbia potuto FARSI questo,questa sorta di umiliazione,quasi prostituzione,forse è il girone infernale che hai citato,che attraversi solo per sentire che ti fa schifo  .*Ma questo è un male che ha fatto a lui,a me che scopasse  con gusto o per accondiscendere cambia poco,quei disagi ,quelle memorie li ha lui addosso.Assieme a tutte le sensazioni positive ovviamente.
> So anche che con l'altra non si è mostrato per quello che era ,esattamente come quando a 12 anni chiamó casa  da scuola fingendo un mal di pancia per saltare una verifica.Dava per scontato che arrivasse la madre facilmente aggirabile.
> Arrivó stranamente il padre ,quei padri a cui basta uno sguardo per farti scomparire.Finse un mal di pancia terribile per giustificare l'averlo scomodato.Il padre lo portó al pronto soccorso ,gli fecero varie manovre ed esclusero appendicite e anche che avesse realmente mal di pancia .Il padre tuonó che fossero degli incompetenti e andò verso il secondo ospedale .Lui reagì alle manovre conoscitive dei medici esattamente all'opposto rispetto alla prima visita.
> ...


L'orrifico non è soltanto schifo. 

Anzi...lo schifo, non c'entra niente. Quello è frutto dell'analisi, anche morale. 

Nell'orrifico che citavo c'è Tutto. 
Tutte quelle emozioni che riguardano il piacere, il dolore, la piacevolezza del dolore e il dolore del piacere. 

Ed è parte dell'attrazione. Per qualcuno. 

Per me per esempio non era ricerca dell'orrifico. Era altro. 

Per altri sì. Per altri è altro ancora. 

Il grassetto mi ha colpita. E mi ha fatta pensare alla vergogna...di fronte al suo tribunale, lui, che dici era integralista di fronte al tradimento, e di fronte al tuo sguardo...

Insomma...le cose sono molto più complesse di come sembrano. 

Poi possono essere semplificate. E ad un certo punto, forse, serve anche farlo. Perchè troppa carne al fuoco si brucia. 

Ma la carne è lì. 

Di una intensità spaventosa e anche meravigliosa. 

Poi ecco...era davvero inesperto, e anche ingenuo, non rispetto alle donne ma rispetto ai suoi limiti con le donne...si è scelto una donna che non ha saputo gestire. 
Probabilmente messa di fronte ad altri tipi di maschi sarebbe miseramente piombata al suolo. Tuo marito non ha saputo mettere i limiti e men che meno mantenerli. 

Loro due, in dinamica fra di loro, sono stati una sorta di atomica. Insieme. Compartecipando, entrambi, a dar fuoco alle polveri. 

Ognuno da solo, no. 
Ognuno con qualcun altro, neanche. 

Dubito che le cose avvengano esattamente per caso. 

E se il terzo è stato questo...probabilmente in un modo o nell'altro, anche non sapendolo, quel terzo cercavano. 

Non considerare questo, toglie ricchezza a quanto accaduto e alle possibilità di comprensione. 
Che non si riducano allo schifo. 
Che lo schifo è davvero troppo poco sai...e, sinceramente, non mi convincerebbe per niente. (non dico che menta. Dico che lui tace...chissà se a se stesso, e quindi ad entrambi o che altro.)
Anche per la storia di tuo marito. Che è bella aggrovigliata da come ne hai parlato il poco che ne hai parlato. 

E, tornando a quello che chiedevi, le parti...mica ha cercato la figa. Cercava parti. Senza neanche saperlo. 
Mi auguro che le abbia trovate. 

Sono contenta di non essere stata brutale.


----------



## ipazia (28 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> un appunto.
> Non è andato per campi per procurarsi dolore.Anzi.
> Lo ha scoperto  strada facendo ,parti per una meta che pregusti piacevole e ti trovi ad attraversare il peggio .Come partire per il fantastico safari In Africa e finire sbranato da un leone.
> Questo spiega lo schifo che in seguito tanti descrivono.Alla resa dei conti se prevalgono le sensazioni negative il bilancio va in quella direzione Se oltretutto  alla fine dei giochi l'altra si svela nei tuoi confronti come mai avresti pensato fosse ,fatichi a riconoscerla e ti danni a trovare un senso in ciò che hai coltivato mettendo in gioco la tua vita.
> Non tutte le storie extra lasciano il dolce in bocca.Personalmente qui di dolce se n'è visto poco compreso il veleno che arrivava dall'altra parte .Ammetto anche che il MIO caso è abbastanza esasperato perché un'amante sposata (che lo è tutt'ora con un quadro di amore e coccole) con a casa un marito ignaro ,che si mette in contatto con la moglie prodigandosi a  descrivere la loro storia ,a sputtanare e deridere con lei l'uomo che sta in mezzo ,sicura di averlo in pugno tanto da di non ottenere ritorsioni ...beh un po' finita male lo è..


C' è sempre un motivo per cui ci sceglie qualcuno. Poi magari non lo si sa. Ma il motivo c'è. 

A me i miei tradimenti hanno lasciato il dolce. Oltre ad un sacco di altre cose. Gratitudine compresa.  

Ma ho fatto il giro lungo, e alla fine rifugio l'ho trovato in me. Non sono l'unica. 
Ma non è una descrizione universale. Come nessuna lo è.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2017)

*...*



mistral ha detto:


> Quanto pensi abbia influito il tradimento di tua  moglie nel tuo successivo tradimento ?
> Lei sa di aver avuto il favore restituito?


Razionalmente direi nulla.
Nel senso che mai mi ha sfiorato l'idea di attivare il meccanismo della "restituzione" (mi cerco una così ti ridò metaforicamente quanto mi hai inflitto)

Io non mi son mai detto: mi cerco una amante.

Manco ho chiesto mai a nessuna di scopare in vita mia .. è un bel record, speriamo di tirarlo fino alla pensione 

Sono uscito "pulito" senza crediti da vantare, ne verso lei, ne verso l'umanità.

ho scoperto e concluso che i crediti mi pesano almeno quanto i debiti, e forse anche di più (altra scoperta, altro insegnamento su DI ME interessante, che ho esteso a vari livelli, professionale incluso)

Incidentalmente un legame ci fu, ma incidentale, non ricercato, non al livello di cinica scelta di cui scrivevo sopra.

Un po' come quello che fora una gomma e deve andare a far la sosta all'autogrill, dove diversamente non si sarebbe fermato.

Poi, a distanza di tempo, la controbotta, volendo ancor più terrificante, credevo di uscirne a pezzi, e invece... Saltato il fosso, il vuoto, il gelo, una pace vuota, quasi irreale ai miei stessi occhi.

Non riconoscevo nulla di me, mai mi sarei aspettato quello che vivevo dentro, ero la trasfigurazione di me per come mi sarei immaginato.

E poi e poi e poi... 

No, Lei non ha mai saputo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

A me sembra che si mischino sempre i piani.
Tradire è male. 
Partecipare a un tradimento come traditore e/o amante è male.
È la cosa più grave che si possa fare a chi viene tradito. È la pugnalata alle spalle, appena meno grave, perché solo simbolica, delle ferite fisiche.
E se chi tradisce ha figli è un attentato alla famiglia.
Su questo non ci deve essere discussione.
Ogni traditore ne è perfettamente consapevole infatti attua tutte le strategie per non essere scoperto, ma anche per delimitare, la famosa bolla, il famoso sdoppiamento, perché non ci siano conseguenze per sé, ma anche per i traditi, affinché restino ignari.
Può non fare piacere, può essere rimosso o negato, ma questo è.
Poi da questo fatto ci si augura che chi è attore del tradimento ne tragga, oltre che il piacere immediato, una occasione per comprendere se stesso, ma senza giustificare un bel niente, solo capire.
Perché spero bene, per chi tradisce, che si traggano nuove conoscenze per non ripetere un atto così vile e grave  come il tradimento.
Certo può pure essere che per storia personale sia il tradire in sé la ragione del tradimento un po' come la vendetta del Conte di Montecristo che arriva alla consapevolezza finale che per punire i colpevoli  di un tradimento subìto da innocente finisce pre tradire a sua volta e per punire degli innocenti. 
In altre forme penso che ci siano anche traditori/amanti che mettano in scena tradimenti subìti per comprenderli, assumerli su di sé e liberarsene.

Tante quindi possono essere le ragioni profonde e per questo è interessante discuterne e cercare di capire.
Ma resta un atto grave che deve essere riconosciuto come tale.
Nessuna spiegazione lo rende meno grave. È interessantissimo anche comprendere gli assassini e i serial killer ma il loro percorso resta criminale.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non trovo  affatto brutale ciò che hai scritto anzi.Forse nei miei scritti traspare un'enfasi che non mi riconosco più di tanto,non ho problemi a vagliare o ascoltare qualsivoglia divagazione sul tema.
> So bene ciò che cercava o meglio ciò che ha gradito ed accettato gli fosse offerto ormai in tutte le salse da tanto tempo e che in un momento particolarmente brutto tra di noi gli è tornato utile accettare.Diciamo anche che tirarsi indietro di fronte ad un'offetrta così esplicita e protratta per quasi due anni per citare una riflessione di Iosolo ,forse non era da veri uomini .Scopando con lei probabilmente ha scoperto che non voleva scoparci ,il disagio e fastidio immediatamente dopo gli incontri e il voler scappare subito ,tanto da farsi riprendere malamente da lei che invece cercava anche intimità e dribblare l'insistenza di lei di sentirsi dire ti amo in risposta ai suoi,Forse la dice lunga su cosa albergasse in lui.É un disagio e un ricordo fastidioso che si percepisce tutt'oggi quando capita di parlarne.Questo e tante altre riflessioni intime confidate mi hanno seriamente fatto domandare come abbia potuto FARSI questo,questa sorta di umiliazione,quasi prostituzione,forse è il girone infernale che hai citato,che attraversi solo per sentire che ti fa schifo  .Ma questo è un male che ha fatto a lui,a me che scopasse  con gusto o per accondiscendere cambia poco,quei disagi ,quelle memorie li ha lui addosso.Assieme a tutte le sensazioni positive ovviamente.
> So anche che con l'altra non si è mostrato per quello che era ,esattamente come quando a 12 anni chiamó casa  da scuola fingendo un mal di pancia per saltare una verifica.Dava per scontato che arrivasse la madre facilmente aggirabile.
> Arrivó stranamente il padre ,quei padri a cui basta uno sguardo per farti scomparire.Finse un mal di pancia terribile per giustificare l'averlo scomodato.Il padre lo portó al pronto soccorso ,gli fecero varie manovre ed esclusero appendicite e anche che avesse realmente mal di pancia .Il padre tuonó che fossero degli incompetenti e andò verso il secondo ospedale .Lui reagì alle manovre conoscitive dei medici esattamente all'opposto rispetto alla prima visita.
> ...


Ad esempio tuo marito potrebbe aver avuto bisogno per crescere, per uscire da una adolescenza protratta per il timore che diventare uomo fosse diventare come suo padre, di mettersi alla prova, dimostrando (a se stesso ovvio) di avere il coraggio di mettere in scena un tradimento e di uscirne per sua propria decisione. Però forse anche lì ha simulato di stare male e di non essere in grado di interpretare bene la parte. Forse lo schifo residuo era per la vigliaccheria di fingere l'incapacità sessuale.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tradire è male.
> Partecipare a un tradimento come traditore e/o amante è male.


Questo è assolutamente inconfutabile.
Se si mette in discussione questo, saltano i cardini dello stare insieme in società.
La fiducia serve anche per guidare un'auto e passare col semaforo verde.
Noi lo facciamo avendo fiducia nel rispetto del semaforo rosso da parte degli altri guidatori.
Allo stesso modo ci sposiamo e facciamo figli avendo fiducia nel partner.

Poi, malgrado tutto, accade che un giorno uno passi col semaforo rosso.
Ma non è un bene.


Noi siamo qui per risolvere i problemi di chi ha avuto un incidente per colpa altrui.
Per capire come farlo sopravvivere, come superare il trauma.
Chi è passato col semaforo rosso è qui per ragioni paragonabili.
Vuole capire cosa ha fatto, perché è accaduto e anche lui spesso ha un trauma da superare.
C'è anche chi passa col rosso spesso e vuole capire cosa potrebbe accadere nel caso peggiore.
Io non credo che per i traditori sia tutto rose e fiori. Non sarebbero qui a farsi domande.
Non sono qui per aiutare chi è stato tradito. Sono qui per capire loro stessi.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Questo è assolutamente inconfutabile.
> Se si mette in discussione questo, saltano i cardini dello stare insieme in società.
> La fiducia serve anche per guidare un'auto e passare col semaforo verde.
> Noi lo facciamo avendo fiducia nel rispetto del semaforo rosso da parte degli altri guidatori.
> ...



Quello che io ho sempre cercato di spiegare è che in un confronto vero, ad esempio sul tradimento, ma anche su altre tematiche personali o generali, è che “tradire è male” non è oggetto di confronto.

Non fa parte del confronto

Non può essere né premessa, né obiettivo.

Non è UTILE a nessuno, tanto meno a chi il male lo ha subito, e leggendo in queste pagine da parte mia questa realtà sta scritta a caratteri cubitali, benché in forma criptata.

Quando fosse premessa o obiettivo, non si parla più di confronto, ed è illusorio pensare di fare un confronto in presenza di queste premesse; in pratica si crede di confrontarsi, ma si fa altro

Se è premessa, più o meno tutto il confronto apparente, assume il tono di un qualcosa da smontare o confermare, e da qui escono (come spesso risuonano in chi ascolta) i termini come assoluzione, giustificazione, etc.. che come scriveva ieri     [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] nulla hanno a che vedere con “spiegazione”.

“suonano” come giustificazioni proprio in funzione di quella PREMESSA, che pone le condizioni per il manifestarsi di quei suoni

Sono questi che ogni tanto girano,  i “termini” che indicano chiaramente che quella premessa viene messa in discussione, e se viene messa in discussione vuol dire che era presente in origine.

E indicare fastidio con questi termini, significa letteralmente prendere per le orecchie (o tentare di farlo) per riportare all’inizio, all’origine, alla premessa, dalla quale queste “giustificazioni” sembrano allontanare.

Dice bene     [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] quando dice che non va messo in discussione che “tradire è male”

Non mettiamocelo. Togliamo proprio dalla discussione la cosa.

Togliamolo dal nostro "interesse"

Togliamocelo davvero però, a partire dalla premessa, perché diversamente risalterà fuori, e molto spesso (per non dire quasi sempre) dai suoni percepiti dalle orecchie che lo hanno messo come premessa della discussione, senza togliercelo affatto, ma anzi ponendolo come caposaldo strutturale di un confronto che a quel punto è solo teorico.

Diversamente, al prossimo traditore che si iscrive e posta, ci diremo "evvai, eccone un altro! Sentiamo questo cosa si inventa"

Anche a rovescio funziona uguale

Se la premessa di un confronto tra me e te, circa la tua fedeltà nel tuo matrimonio, ad esempio, è che comunque la fedeltà è una cosa meravigliosa, e TU sei meraviglioso, possiamo “confrontarci” per mesi.

Ma ogni tanto io ti interromperò, dicendoti: si si, Danny, va bene, va bene.. ma tu sei comunque una persona meravigliosa.

Vanificando ogni tua esposizione, rendendola vuota, inutile, spogliandola di tutto quanto di interessante per me potrebbe portare.

Potrai parlare per mesi della tua fedeltà o del tuo esser traditore, ma alla fine, con un buffetto sulla guancia, ti dirò comunque: “va bene va bene.. ok ho capito, ma tanto resti una persona meravigliosa (oppure un traditore di merda, per dire)

E mi perdo tutto, ma proprio tutto, nella misura in cui non è confermante della mia premessa.

E ti faccio fare una fatica inutile, e dopo quel buffetto apparentemente appagante, probabilmente ti sentirai ancora più vuoto, perché non ti sei confrontato un cazzo su quanto avevi da dire di te.

Nemmeno è "obiettivo" stabilire il male o il bene, quello di un confronto, perché risponde all’esigenza di etichettare (esigenza che nella premessa è stata affibbiata all’inizio, e che spesso è già ansiosamente presente, ma solo abilmente camuffata a noi stessi per renderci più “democratici” nel confronto)

Se mi confronto con te, su un argomento, non ho l’etichetta in mano, sulla quale attendere ansiosamente di scrivere sopra “coglione” o “ganzo” per poi affibbiartela in fronte.

La premessa di un confronto è sempre l’arricchimento, e come tale presuppone persone ricche a confronto, ma anche che hanno una bella voglia di dare all’interlocutore, ma anche una bella voglia di prendere dall’interlucutore.

Se la premessa è : “si si confrontiamoci, premesso che sei una merda (per dire) confrontiamoci pure”  io ho già implicitamente dichiarato, spesso senza manco rendermene conto, che da “una merda” come te, io non prenderò nulla, non voglio prendere nulla.

E il confronto cade automaticamente nei suoi termini più autentici.

Nel confronto vero ci si spoglia di etichette, sia in premessa, sia in obiettivo.

Anche io penso che tradire è male.

Ma è un pensiero di cui mi devo necessariamente spogliare in un confronto.

E se mi presento ad un confronto con questa premessa, o con questo obiettivo, a livello di comunicazione semplicemente non sto confrontandomi, ma sto facendo altro.


----------



## mistral (28 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'orrifico non è soltanto schifo.
> 
> Anzi...lo schifo, non c'entra niente. Quello è frutto dell'analisi, anche morale.
> 
> ...


Sono chiare le parti  che cercava.Le ha trovate nell'altra anche perché io non ero più disposta a dargliele senza nulla in cambio.
Peccato che quelle parti gli venivano date in modo ingannevole da una persona che aveva capito di cosa lui fosse alla ricerca ovvero la gratificazione spiccia ,immediata che non richiedeva e comprendeva controprove reali.
Quando ha chiuso la storia ,l'altra si è ripreso e rimangiato tutto lasciandolo attonito .
Ti faccio un esempio.Mettiano che io abbia una cellulite paurosa ,mi rode avercela,mio marito me lo fa notare e capisce che per ME sia un problema grande e anche e lui piacerebbe se mi curassi di più,mi esorta  dapprima dolcemente e poi più energicamente affinche io faccia qualcosa,mi suggerisce sport,massaggi .Ma lo fa per me ,e non in primis per lui.Io anziché accettare quei consigli mi arrabbio,lo accuso di non piacergli ,di guardare le altre senza cellulite e di sognare di stare con loro e non con me,io sono così o meglio,sono diventata così e mi deve accettare.
Trovo l'altro che invece mi dice di non essersi nemmeno accorto della cellulite,che le mie chiappe sono lisce e nulla sono al confronto di quelle orribili della moglie e via di questo passo.Io mi gusto questi complimenti e andando avanti penso sempre più spesso con rabbia a quanto mio marito sia stronzo a non vedere tutto questo bello e a rompermi le,palle per  fare palestra.Quello stronzo dovrebbe proprio sapere che c'è qualcuno che APPREZZA.....
Poi il gioco finisce perché mio marito scopre tutto e io non voglio lasciarlo,l'altro contatta mio marito e gli dice "tieniti pure quell'ammasso informe di cellulite che manco sa scopare ,io merito ben altro,un culo del genere meglio perderlo che trovarlo"
Tu sei nella merda ,hai rischiato tutto ,hai fatto soffrire ,hai sofferto per il piacere di sentirti dire che eri come in realtà sapevi di non essere ,la cellulite è sempre lì e prendi coscienza di chi avesse ragione.Ti rendi conto che l'unica soluzione non sono le chiacchiere ma la palestra e la dieta.A poco a poco la cellulite diminuisce e ti piaci sempre di più perché sei solo tu che stai facendo qualcosa per te e  non hai più bisogno di cercare i complimenti perché arrivano spontanei,da soli.
Lui non ha cercato chi gli dicesse che adorava la sua cellulite ma chi negava che ce l'avesse per poi usarla come arma dopo.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se la premessa è : “si si confrontiamoci, premesso che sei una merda (per dire) confrontiamoci pure”  io ho già implicitamente dichiarato, spesso senza manco rendermene conto, che da “una merda” come te, io non prenderò nulla, non voglio prendere nulla.


Se il giudizio è precedente e resiste al confronto, non è confronto.
E' scontro.
Io sono rimasto con mia moglie dopo il tradimento.
Non ho mai pensato fosse una merda, ma ho sempre ritenuto avesse fatto delle cose sbagliate che mi hanno fatto soffrire.
Ho avuto bisogno di capire. Non comprenderò mai tutto, siamo due persone distinte e arrivo dove l'intuito mi porta, ma mi sono dovuto avvicinare all'esperienza che aveva fatto per non convivere con un'estranea.
Il dolore mi ha fatto crescere, come tutti gli altri dolori che ho provato nella mia vita.
Ma non mi ha fatto stare bene.
Lo stare male ho dovuto superarlo, e ha richiesto fatica e un lavoro che è ancora necessario.
E ha coinvolto le vite di altre persone, loro malgrado, anche inconsapevoli.
Non tutti però reggono questa fatica. 
E poi, perché?
Lo scontro in questi casi diventa inevitabile.


----------



## mistral (28 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ad esempio tuo marito potrebbe aver avuto bisogno per crescere, per uscire da una adolescenza protratta per il timore che diventare uomo fosse diventare come suo padre, di mettersi alla prova, dimostrando (a se stesso ovvio) di avere il coraggio di mettere in scena un tradimento e di uscirne per sua propria decisione. Però forse anche lì ha simulato di stare male e di non essere in grado di interpretare bene la parte. Forse lo schifo residuo era per la vigliaccheria di fingere l'incapacità sessuale.


Mah,più terra terra credo che dopo due anni che l'altra gli raccontava meraviglie ,in un nostro periodo di merda e resa dei conti ,anziché crescere ha preferito crogiolarsi con una che gli raccontava che suo marito era più immaturo di lui.
L'esempio del padre credo sia ciò di più deterrente esista.Dopo tre anni di battaglia in famiglia e con l'amante che pur di non  mollarlo alla moglie ,nonostante vedesse che era al limite ,ha preferito  vederlo morto .Detto fatto ,nel delirio a 44 anni le coronarie lo hanno tradito.Io a quel delirio ho in parte assistito e quello era un uomo che aveva fatto macerie della sua vita ,incapace di uscirne e di gestire una situazione di quel tipo, quella situazione lo aveva mandato fuori di testa .Vileva stare in famiglia non se ne andava,non permetteva a moglie e figli di andarsene ma mia suocera non era esattamente intenzionata al perdono e le botte e gli insulti  erano all'ordine del giorno.Anche lui con un'amante che tanto lo "amava " da preferire distruggerlo pur di perdere l'ipotetica guerra  con la moglie.In questo delirio ha dilapidato una fortuna di denaro ed immobili ed è morto da indigente lasciando nella miseria e con debiti la famiglia .Distruzione emotiva e materiale.É morto da 28 anni ma ancora mia suocera lo ricorda con rabbia e come causa della sua gioventù rovinata.Nemmeno la morte ha cancellato i danni di un tradimento.
Riguardo al sesso no,non ha fatto apposta a fare la parte dell'impotente.Era sicuramente attratto ,eccitato ed impaziente di scoparsela ma ha solo dimostrato di non conoscersi affatto o di pensare di essere in grado di ingannarsi.Posso garantire che non è come un toro che si attizza al solo vedere un telo rosso.Ha una sessualità ottima ma molto legata alla testa e non a comando,quasi femminile.Quando la testa non è sgombra ,ha ripercussioni anche sessuali oltre al fatto di essere molto selettivo e con l'olfatto che nella sua eccitazione e nel suo lasciarsi andare ha una parte ridondante.Ha cercato in tutti i modi di dare l'immagine del macho e ogni volta cercava  una rivincita perché l'altra senza pudore avanzava dubbi imbarazzanti che lui doveva cercare di smentire.Daltronde non poteva deludere chi gli aveva chiaramente detto che si faceva l'amante per scopare e che era proprio sfigata.Cioe,lei gli ha chiaramente detto che LUI era la sua ennesima sfiga di quel periodo:unhappy:
Questi suoi problemi furono alcune delle prime cose che lei tenne a dirmi con una battuta sarcastica.......


----------



## mistral (28 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Razionalmente direi nulla.
> Nel senso che mai mi ha sfiorato l'idea di attivare il meccanismo della "restituzione" (mi cerco una così ti ridò metaforicamente quanto mi hai inflitto)
> 
> Io non mi son mai detto: mi cerco una amante.
> ...


Di quale contro botta parli ,il tuo tradimento o dopo?
Perche lo descrivi terrificante?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello che io ho sempre cercato di spiegare è che in un confronto vero, ad esempio sul tradimento, ma anche su altre tematiche personali o generali, è che “tradire è male” non è oggetto di confronto.
> 
> Non fa parte del confronto
> 
> ...


NO.
Io sono per la giustizia riparativa, pensa un po', che mira a una conciliazione tra chi ha commesso un crimine e sta scontando una pena e la vittima. Da questa riconciliazione il detenuto non dovrà ricavare alcun vantaggio rispetto alla pena, ma solo un vantaggio umano. E sti parlando di crimini.
Ma la premessa che si ha compiuto un atto che è male è indispensabile.
Questo invece mi è sembrato necessario ribadirlo per il tradimento perché le spiegazioni abbiano un senso innanzitutto per i traditori.
E le spiegazioni sono necessarie proprio per la premessa. Se si compie qualcosa che è indubbiamente bene (cosa che è forse più difficile da definire rispetto al male) i perché non interessano a nessuno.
Ma se con un esercizio linguistico retorico si vuole contestare la premessa è privo di senso il confronto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah,più terra terra credo che dopo due anni che l'altra gli raccontava meraviglie ,in un nostro periodo di merda e resa dei conti ,anziché crescere ha preferito crogiolarsi con una che gli raccontava che suo marito era più immaturo di lui.
> L'esempio del padre credo sia ciò di più deterrente esista.Dopo tre anni di battaglia in famiglia e con l'amante che pur di non  mollarlo alla moglie ,nonostante vedesse che era al limite ,ha preferito  vederlo morto .Detto fatto ,nel delirio a 44 anni le coronarie lo hanno tradito.Io a quel delirio ho in parte assistito e quello era un uomo che aveva fatto macerie della sua vita ,incapace di uscirne e di gestire una situazione di quel tipo, quella situazione lo aveva mandato fuori di testa .Vileva stare in famiglia non se ne andava,non permetteva a moglie e figli di andarsene ma mia suocera non era esattamente intenzionata al perdono e le botte e gli insulti  erano all'ordine del giorno.Anche lui con un'amante che tanto lo "amava " da preferire distruggerlo pur di perdere l'ipotetica guerra  con la moglie.In questo delirio ha dilapidato una fortuna di denaro ed immobili ed è morto da indigente lasciando nella miseria e con debiti la famiglia .Distruzione emotiva e materiale.É morto da 28 anni ma ancora mia suocera lo ricorda con rabbia e come causa della sua gioventù rovinata.Nemmeno la morte ha cancellato i danni di un tradimento.
> Riguardo al sesso no,non ha fatto apposta a fare la parte dell'impotente.Era sicuramente attratto ,eccitato ed impaziente di scoparsela ma ha solo dimostrato di non conoscersi affatto o di pensare di essere in grado di ingannarsi.Posso garantire che non è come un toro che si attizza al solo vedere un telo rosso.Ha una sessualità ottima ma molto legata alla testa e non a comando,quasi femminile.Quando la testa non è sgombra ,ha ripercussioni anche sessuali oltre al fatto di essere molto selettivo e con l'olfatto che nella sua eccitazione e nel suo lasciarsi andare ha una parte ridondante.Ha cercato in tutti i modi di dare l'immagine del macho e ogni volta cercava  una rivincita perché l'altra senza pudore avanzava dubbi imbarazzanti che lui doveva cercare di smentire.Daltronde non poteva deludere chi gli aveva chiaramente detto che si faceva l'amante per scopare e che era proprio sfigata.Cioe,lei gli ha chiaramente detto che LUI era la sua ennesima sfiga di quel periodo:unhappy:
> Questi suoi problemi furono alcune delle prime cose che lei tenne a dirmi con una battuta sarcastica.......


Ma ti pare che una storia famigliare di quel tipo non lasci problemi da risolvere?


----------



## iosolo (28 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh,.. sul "fantastiche" non me la sento di compromettermi   lo lascio a te, :rotfl:
> 
> Diciamo che ogni situazione ti offre opportunità. Non solo quelle positive. Anche quelle negative.
> 
> ...


Mi è piaciuto il tuo post. 

Sto cercando anch'io di vivere al meglio il mio dolore per non renderlo come dire "sprecato" come dici tu. 
Tanto ormai c'è. 

Però non so se questo mi rende una persona migliore di quella che potevo essere senza quel dolore. 
Ecco in quello non mi trovi d'accordo. Non credo che si conoscana parti di sè ma che si liberino parte di sè. 

Ognuno di noi ha dentro di sè un mondo di cose, certi dolori, certe emozioni, tendono solo a liberare quello che però è già in noi. Però siamo noi che dobbiamo indirizzarle e poter far si che quelle parti che sono uscite allo scoperto siano in qualche modo usate bene, represse nel caso, e capite. 

Io non so se sono migliore di prima. Non credo. 
Ero più solare prima, più ingenua e sognatrice. Vedevo il mondo con un velo rosa in cui l'amore, la profondità d'animo e la bellezza interiore erano sempre premiate. 
L'importante era essere "giusti" e la felicità sarebbe arrivata. 

Ora cosa sono?! 
Più forte, si quello si. Più decisa, si anche quello. 
Ma quanto disincanto, quanta magia ho perso... magia che non trasmetterò nemmeno più ai miei figli. 
Gli insegnerò a guardarsi le spalle e a non fidarsi nemmeno del loro migliore amico. Gli trasmetterò la paura dei sentimenti profondi che possono essere feriti, e la paura di affidarsi a qualcun'altro. 

Vorrei tornare a ieri? non lo so. 
Ora sono già diversa che non potrei essere nient'altro che questo.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2017)

*...*



mistral ha detto:


> Di quale contro botta parli ,il tuo tradimento o dopo?
> Perche lo descrivi terrificante?



La controbotta fu l’incontro con una persona assai più giovane di me (si cresceva pure l’età per non mettermi in difficoltà ) che mi ha letteralmente eviscerato le budella, e strappato i coglioni passando dall’esofago e dall’intestino, con una dolcezza e una innocenza che mi fecero sentire a me il piccino, io che ero quello grande, e fatto uscire fuori un bel po di cosine facendo crollare muri come burro.

E non pensare a grandi acrobazie erotiche, perché quello era davvero il margine, anche se indubbiamente era presente, ma di acrobazie ci fu proprio pochino

Poi mettici dentro tutti i vari percorsi classici, tutto il bene e tutto il male nelle sue espressioni più bieche e pure becere, incluso il rancore più profondo e radicato, a chiosa.

Per fortuna anche lì arrivo' il tempo della pace, e quando, dopo che un bel po' di acqua e fango eran passati sotto i ponti, e mi sentii pronto a prendere a calci nel culo il rancore che avevo addosso, colsi l'occasione, bastò un po’ di iniziativa, un pizzico di coraggio, la discreta forza che mi pareva di avere per non riscivolare nella SUA/MIA botola, e rifeci un passo avanti. E fu pace piena.

Una pace lunare, vuota di tutto, anzi.. ricca di vuoto.

Una bella pace.

Che mi è servita allora, e mi serve tantissimo oggi, per molto altro.


----------



## iosolo (28 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che una storia famigliare di quel tipo non lasci problemi da risolvere?


Il mio anche aveva mostri da risolvere. 
Soprattutto con il padre e il suo "abbandono" della famiglia. 

Domando, senza ironia, è un motivo per essere indulgenti?! Un motivo in più per capirli?! 

Ed ora quindi, avranno sempre problemi da risolvere?!


----------



## mistral (28 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La controbotta fu l’incontro con una persona assai più giovane di me (si cresceva pure l’età per non mettermi in difficoltà ) che mi ha letteralmente eviscerato le budella, e strappato i coglioni passando dall’esofago e dall’intestino, con una dolcezza e una innocenza che mi fecero sentire a me il piccino, io che ero quello grande, e fatto uscire fuori un bel po di cosine facendo crollare muri come burro.
> 
> E non pensare a grandi acrobazie erotiche, perché quello era davvero il margine, anche se indubbiamente era presente, ma di acrobazie ci fu proprio pochino
> 
> ...


Faccio fatica a capire sa parli di fine con lei,con tua moglie ,di inizi ,fine e rancore di cosa ....


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Il mio anche aveva mostri da risolvere.
> Soprattutto con il padre e il suo "abbandono" della famiglia.
> 
> Domando, senza ironia, è un motivo per essere indulgenti?! Un motivo in più per capirli?!
> ...




Capire chi si ha accanto è necessario.
Alla domanda in neretto la risposta è sì.
Non hanno trovato la cura, hanno cercato un sollievo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Il mio anche aveva mostri da risolvere.
> Soprattutto con il padre e il suo "abbandono" della famiglia.
> 
> *Domando, senza ironia, è un motivo per essere indulgenti?! Un motivo in più per capirli?! *
> ...


.
anche io non riesco a vedere questi motivi, il passato ecc ecc come motivazioni per provare a capire.
E' un mio limite. Da sempre. Trovo che tutto possa essere motivo di giustificazione


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la premessa che si ha compiuto un atto che è male è indispensabile.


Dipende dal senso di un confronto.

Se la premessa è "rieducativa" questo forum non ha alcuna ragione di esistere, nei termini e nella ispirazione con cui è stato pensato e concepito.

Ogni traditore/Ice che entrasse sarebbe, in forza di questo, visto solo come "soggetto da rieducare"

Non sto negando che potrebbe averne bisogno

Sto negando che sia lo scopo di questo forum

E con questo, chi si sente di "rieducare" può tentare di farlo, o ispirarsi a questa motivazione, se la sente propria...

Piena libertà

Ma non è confronto


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2017)

*...*



mistral ha detto:


> Faccio fatica a capire sa parli di fine con lei,con tua moglie ,di inizi ,fine e rancore di cosa ....


Mi chiedevi della "controbotta" e di quella parlavo.

Cioè del primo tradimento che ho fatto.

Parlavo della "relazione" afferente a quel tradimento

Di me (povera anima indifesa) e Della troia cattivona di turno, insomma


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Il mio anche aveva mostri da risolvere.
> Soprattutto con il padre e il suo "abbandono" della famiglia.
> 
> Domando, senza ironia, è un motivo per essere indulgenti?! Un motivo in più per capirli?!
> ...


Alcuni hanno problemi da risolvere che si portano dietro. Giusto capirli all'inizio, poi però devono iniziare a affrontare e quindi ad impegnarsi alla nuova vita di coppia che hanno scelto. Purtroppo alcuni si crogiolano nel passato o lo ritengono "giusto". Ho conoscenti che da una infanzia con padre violento, hanno basato il rapporto con i figli e moglie in modo totalmente diverso, presenti-attenti-partecipi. Altri che invece, a loro volta sono aggressivi con i figli e mogli.
Tuttavia più li compatisci peggio si sta.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Alcuni hanno problemi da risolvere che si portano dietro. Giusto capirli all'inizio, poi però devono iniziare a affrontare e quindi ad impegnarsi alla nuova vita di coppia che hanno scelto. Purtroppo alcuni si crogiolano nel passato o lo ritengono "giusto". Ho conoscenti che da una infanzia con padre violento, hanno basato il rapporto con i figli e moglie in modo totalmente diverso, presenti-attenti-partecipi. Altri che invece, a loro volta sono aggressivi con i figli e mogli.
> Tuttavia più li compatisci peggio si sta.


Avendo problemi di una certa complessità, non spetta certo al coniuge risolvere loro problemi.
Non ne sarebbe assolutamente in grado.
Aiutarli a comprendere che è necessario l'intervento di un professionista che valuti cosa fare credo sia l'unico compito di chi gli sta accanto.


----------



## iosolo (28 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Alcuni hanno problemi da risolvere che si portano dietro. Giusto capirli all'inizio, poi però devono iniziare a affrontare e quindi ad impegnarsi alla nuova vita di coppia che hanno scelto. Purtroppo alcuni si crogiolano nel passato o lo ritengono "giusto". Ho conoscenti che da una infanzia con padre violento, hanno basato il rapporto con i figli e moglie in modo totalmente diverso, presenti-attenti-partecipi. Altri che invece, a loro volta sono aggressivi con i figli e mogli.
> Tuttavia più li compatisci peggio si sta.


Non è tanto compatirli è non vedere i problemi. 
Conosci i fatti e sai quanto male hanno fatto ma certo non ti aspetti le conseguenze che poi avvengono. 

I suoi mostri erano lì con lui ma probabilmente tenuti sotto controllo oppure per il momento addormentati, ma quando cresci con l'idea che mentire è normale... forse anche non volendo quello diventa "normale" e quando devi uscire da una situazione difficile, diciamo così, è naturale utilizzare la menzogna come un arma senza troppi scrupoli. 

Leggevo l'altro giorno sempre un ottimo intervento di [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION] sul fatto che siamo portati a fare gli stessi errori dei genitori e mi chiedevo appunto se sia così. 
Me lo chiedo da figlia chiedendomi quanti errori faccio "inconsapevolmente" seguendo i passi di mia madre e me lo chiedo da madre... quanti errori stiamo commentendo per i nostri figli?!


----------



## mistral (28 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Alcuni hanno problemi da risolvere che si portano dietro. Giusto capirli all'inizio, poi però devono iniziare a affrontare e quindi ad impegnarsi alla nuova vita di coppia che hanno scelto. Purtroppo alcuni si crogiolano nel passato o lo ritengono "giusto". Ho conoscenti che da una infanzia con padre violento, hanno basato il rapporto con i figli e moglie in modo totalmente diverso, presenti-attenti-partecipi. Altri che invece, a loro volta sono aggressivi con i figli e mogli.
> Tuttavia più li compatisci peggio si sta.


Concordo in pieno ,ci sono persone che dalle brutture hanno imparato e si sono impegnati ad essere l'opposto con risultati stupefacenti,altri che hanno preferito mangiare la stessa merda di cui accusavano gli altri di avergliela fatta mangiare.
Ho sentito anni mio marito disprezzare il comportamento del padre e le conseguenze sull'intera famiglia.
Qualunque persona che raccontasse di  un problema,erano sempre bazzecole rispetto alla sua adolescenza di merda ,della serie "ho visto cose che voi umani...." era un talebano del non tradimento.Quasi ossessionato.
Quando è toccato a lui  decidere se far vivere o meno ai suoi figli la stessa esperienza tutto quel dolore con cui  mi ha rotto le palle per  una vita ,se lo è magicamente scordato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Avendo problemi di una certa complessità, non spetta certo al coniuge risolvere loro problemi.
> Non ne sarebbe assolutamente in grado.
> Aiutarli a comprendere che è necessario l'intervento di un professionista che valuti cosa fare credo sia l'unico compito di chi gli sta accanto.


 certamente, ammettendo che vogliano essere aiutati.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non è tanto compatirli è non vedere i problemi.
> Conosci i fatti e sai quanto male hanno fatto ma certo non ti aspetti le conseguenze che poi avvengono.
> 
> I suoi mostri erano lì con lui ma probabilmente tenuti sotto controllo oppure per il momento addormentati, ma quando cresci con l'idea che mentire è normale... forse anche non volendo quello diventa "normale" e quando devi uscire da una situazione difficile, diciamo così, è naturale utilizzare la menzogna come un arma senza troppi scrupoli.
> ...


per quanto mi riguarda con i figli mi sono comportata esattamente il contrario. I miei mi soffocavano.,Con i miei figli si parla di tutto, si affrontano le cose , ci si confronta io faccio valere le mie ragioni loro le loro. Si fanno gli stessi errori dei genitori se si ritiene giusto quello che loro hanno fatto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno ,ci sono persone che dalle brutture hanno imparato e si sono impegnati ad essere l'opposto con risultati stupefacenti,altri che hanno preferito mangiare la stessa merda di cui accusavano gli altri di avergliela fatta mangiare.
> Ho sentito anni mio marito disprezzare il comportamento del padre e le conseguenze sull'intera famiglia.
> Qualunque persona che raccontasse di  un problema,erano sempre bazzecole rispetto alla sua adolescenza di merda ,della serie "ho visto cose che voi umani...." era un talebano del non tradimento.Quasi ossessionato.
> Quando è toccato a lui  decidere se far vivere o meno ai suoi figli la stessa esperienza tutto quel dolore con cui  mi ha rotto le palle per  una vita ,se lo è magicamente scordato.


insomma ha predicato bene, ma razzolato male.


----------



## iosolo (28 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda con i figli mi sono comportata esattamente il contrario. I miei mi soffocavano.,Con i miei figli si parla di tutto, si affrontano le cose , ci si confronta io faccio valere le mie ragioni loro le loro. *Si fanno gli stessi errori dei genitori se si ritiene giusto quello che loro hanno fatto.*


Sull'ultima frase non so se essere d'accordo. 

Secondo me un modo di rientrare in certi meccanismi anche se considerati errati ci sta. 

Mia madre si annulla completamente per l'uomo che è al suo fianco. 
Io pensavo di no, ne ero completamente convinta tant'è che l'ho tanto osteggiata sia nell'adolescenza che dopo... davvero ero convinta di essere veramente fuori pericolo. 

Però poi ti rendi conto che hai creduto in un uomo che ti ha mentito per lungo tempo. Che gli hai voluto credere, che hai messo l'ammmmmore prima di ogni cosa... credendo agli unicorna rosa. 
Non è un errore che mi tramando?!


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2017)

*...*



iosolo ha detto:


> Mi è piaciuto il tuo post.
> 
> Sto cercando anch'io di vivere al meglio il mio dolore per non renderlo come dire "sprecato" come dici tu.
> Tanto ormai c'è.
> ...


Grazie 

Sai.. dipende dagli obiettivi ed anche da cosa significa "migliore" x ciascuno di noi.

In genere è ricercare una rispondenza a un modello, deciso più o meno a tavolino, sulla base di una serie di cose, ivi compreso (volendo) il nostro aspetto fisico e i quattrini che girano nel nostro portafogli

Io ho per molti anni cercato di essere "migliore". È esperienza vecchia, quasi preistorica, un'altra vita oserei quasi dire

Mi è piaciuta, l'ho fatta, ora va bene cosi

Hai ragione sul "liberare" parti di se..

Il problema è appropriarsene, o soffocarle, in nome di un modello "migliore" di quelle parti, modello che non si vuole giustamente (ma anche no) abbandonare.

Io mi sono appropriato di quelle parti

So che mi appartengo, e so pure che ho ancora mille parti oscure, chissà.. forse mai le raggiungerò

Ma non le temo, sovrspponendovi il modello migliore per nasconderle

Quando ti appropri di una parte di te puoi scegliere.

Ed io so che qualche parte di me che ho fatta mia, se lo scelgo io e la metto in gioco scientemente, è comunque roba mia

Credo che insegnerai ai tuoi figli cose sanissime, come quelle che hai scritto.

Per come li hai scritto sembrano cosa brutta, ma io penso siano sani, questa è una ricchezza enorme che ti ha dato il tradimento ad esempio.

Poter dire ai tuoi figli: fidati solo di te stesso, e anche di te stesso fino a un certo punto... 

Affidati a chi vuoi ma tieniti pronto a sfilarti integro e forte più di prima, nel caso

Io a mio figlio gliele dico.

Hanno un sapore poco dolce, forse.. ma..

Anche a tavola le cose sane son quelle che al palato fanno schifo, mannaggia ..


----------



## mistral (28 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che una storia famigliare di quel tipo non lasci problemi da risolvere?


Certo.Ma ti dirò di più.
Il tradimento è stato la conseguenza di aver raccolto altro.Non ha cercato attraverso il tradimento di assomigliare al padre anzi,il vedersi dopo al di fuori  lo disgusta.
Devo ad onore del vero  ammettere che il comportamento di mio marito e quello di suo padre non sono nemmeno lontanamente sovrapponibili.
L'ho già scritto ma lo ripeto.Ho ricordi di mio suocero con suo figlio terribili.Un uomo che nella sua incapacità affettiva e distruzione ha voluto trascinarci dentro tutta la famiglia,senza limiti.Due ragazzini uno bambino ed uno appena adolescente ai quali la visione di nulla è stata risparmiata.Faceva pagare a tutti la gabbia in cui si era chiuso con le sue stesse mani.Cercava di affossare chi gli stava accanto per non ammettere i suoi fallimentie si incazzava ferocemente prima lui per impedire agli altri di recriminargli qualcosa .Nel suo piccolo è una tecnica che ha usato spesso mio marito,rendersi conto che qualcosa  non andava,aspettarsi che io ne volessi parlare e quindi evitare il confronto fingendo nervosismo ed incazzatura preventiva,come dire "non mi rompere che sono già incazzato"
Mio marito si è sempre dato molto da fare ,studiava e lavorava nell'azienda di famiglia ,avrebbe pagato per una parola buona o un complimento di suo padre ma aveva la colpa di essere un ragazzino che difendeva la madre quindi qualsiasi cosa facesse ,per il padre rimaneva lo "stronzo" incapace.Quasi non aveva più un nome,era lo stronzo.E più persone erano attorno e più lo umiliava .Davanti a me,davanti ai dipendenti  con tutti.Godeva nel ripetergli che il fratello (allora poco più che decenne) una volta cresciuto lo avrebbe "fottuto" perché lui si che era sveglio.Beh,dopo 30 anni lo ha fottuto  davvero ma non perché sia sveglio ma semplicemente sotto certi aspetti uno stronzo cinico,simile al padre e manipolato da una donna senza scrupoli Piu cinica di lui che in una manciata di anni lo ha reso schiavo e dipendente in tutto da lei ,alienandolo dal mondo e sotto ansiolitici.
Ecco cosa cercava ,cercava quel wooow che non ha mai avuto dal padre.Lo ha trovato li,bello,pronto ,senza fatica.Bastava recitare una parte che non poteva trovare smentite  in quella realtà parallela e il bel gioco era servito.
Io invece ero la stronza che non apprezzava , proprio come suo padre .Tutto il mondo non lo apprezzava .
Io lo apprezzavo in tante cose e molto meno per altre,sapevo da dove venisse questo suo disagio ma confidavo anche nel fatto che crescendo acquisisse un giudizio personale sul suo valore e non avesse più questa spasmodica necessità di riconoscimento ,di essere allisciato.Poi l'ho capito,non lo approvo ma ne prendo attra pare uscito da questo tunnel dell'uno contro tutti e ammettere le sue mancanze gli ha fatto bene perché ha capito che nessuno può essere osannato su ogni aspetto,si deve accettare anche una critica valutando se sia giusta,a fin di bene o da rigettare.
Il nodo non era il tradimento che per lui continua ad essere feccia ma la ricerca della stima del padre che mai ha avuto.Poi ,come mi disse "lei voleva anche scopare" e lui ci ha provato .......


----------



## Divì (28 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> insomma ha predicato bene, ma razzolato male.


Questo ad esempio è un tratto comune di molti (non tutti, mi scusino quelli che si sentono ingiustamente chiamati in causa) che hanno tradito: una certa rigidità morale, una tendenza ad essere giudicanti, intransigenti su molte cose.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Questo ad esempio è un tratto comune di molti (non tutti, mi scusino quelli che si sentono ingiustamente chiamati in causa) che hanno tradito: una certa rigidità morale, una tendenza ad essere giudicanti, intransigenti su molte cose.


Per esperienza
quoto


----------



## Divì (28 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per esperienza
> quoto


In effetti pensavo un po' a te, a  [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] (ciao, amico :inlove: ) e a mio marito. Ci aggiungo il marito di mistral e forse anche la moglie di  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION].

È un trait d'union un po' azzardato, forse, troppo per farne una teoria, ma ..... ci ragiono


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sull'ultima frase non so se essere d'accordo.
> 
> Secondo me un modo di rientrare in certi meccanismi anche se considerati errati ci sta.
> 
> ...


annullarsi per il compagno è una cosa, vuol dire assecondarlo in tutto pensando di renderlo felice.Credere al compagno ben altra cosa.Poi se era un bugiardo incallito, questo l'hai scoperto col tempo. Nessun errore.Ti accusi di esserti fidata?


----------



## iosolo (28 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> annullarsi per il compagno è una cosa, vuol dire assecondarlo in tutto pensando di renderlo felice.Credere al compagno ben altra cosa.Poi se era un bugiardo incallito, questo l'hai scoperto col tempo. Nessun errore.Ti accusi di esserti fidata?


Mi odio a morte, per non aver capito, e soprattutto che in tutto quel periodo in cui non eravamo coppia, io non ho preteso di più. Senza romanticherie, senza falsi miti... senza illusioni. 

Mi odio anche un po' per rimanere. 
Per dargli un altra possibilità.


----------



## iosolo (28 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Sai.. dipende dagli obiettivi ed anche da cosa significa "migliore" x ciascuno di noi.
> 
> ...


E' sicuramente un bel modo per vederlo!
Spero solo che quel cinismo che ora non mi permette di essere completamente serena non lo glielo trasmetta. 

Non credo che il cinismo sia una buona cosa, ma quando sei tradito è un attimo che da disincantata diventi cinica... (qui nel forum ce ne sono molti che hanno fatto questo salto!)


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Il mio anche aveva mostri da risolvere.
> Soprattutto con il padre e il suo "abbandono" della famiglia.
> 
> Domando, senza ironia, è un motivo per essere indulgenti?! Un motivo in più per capirli?!
> ...


Indulgenti?
Direi di no.
Capire è sempre utile, soprattutto per capire se c'entriamo o no.
Per non cambia la responsabilità.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Faccio fatica a capire sa parli di fine con lei,con tua moglie ,di inizi ,fine e rancore di cosa ....


Siamo in due.
Una storia descritta così ...neanche Boudelair


----------



## Divì (28 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo in due.
> Una storia descritta così ...neanche Boudelair


Maestra ..... Baudelaire


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dipende dal senso di un confronto.
> 
> Se la premessa è "rieducativa" questo forum non ha alcuna ragione di esistere, nei termini e nella ispirazione con cui è stato pensato e concepito.
> 
> ...


Ma ognuno si educa e rieduca costantemente è proprio della responsabilità di essere umani.
Poi fai tutta una poesia su quello che hai imparato tradendo e poi non vuoi imparare niente?
Sei certo di aver raggiunto la perfezione?
È poi i traditi devono capire, fare autocritica, imparare, concordo e a questo serve il confronto.
Ma la premessa è ...preliminare. Se non c'è un auto giudizio è un riconoscimento di aver fatto qualcosa che è male in sé che si fa? Si indica la strada per fare del male.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Mi odio a morte, per non aver capito, e soprattutto che in tutto quel periodo in cui non eravamo coppia, io non ho preteso di più. Senza romanticherie, senza falsi miti... senza illusioni.
> 
> Mi odio anche un po' per rimanere.
> Per dargli un altra possibilità.


perché gli dai un'altra possibilità se  ti senti così?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non è tanto compatirli è non vedere i problemi.
> Conosci i fatti e sai quanto male hanno fatto ma certo non ti aspetti le conseguenze che poi avvengono.
> 
> I suoi mostri erano lì con lui ma probabilmente tenuti sotto controllo oppure per il momento addormentati, ma quando cresci con l'idea che mentire è normale... forse anche non volendo quello diventa "normale" e quando devi uscire da una situazione difficile, diciamo così, è naturale utilizzare la menzogna come un arma senza troppi scrupoli.
> ...


Gli schemi relazionali si ripetono. Si tratta proprio di connessioni neurali. Se ne possono costruire altre con consapevolezza.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sull'ultima frase non so se essere d'accordo.
> 
> Secondo me un modo di rientrare in certi meccanismi anche se considerati errati ci sta.
> 
> ...


Hai raggiunto consapevolezza. Puoi cambiare.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Sai.. dipende dagli obiettivi ed anche da cosa significa "migliore" x ciascuno di noi.
> 
> ...


Povera creatura.

E poi le cose sane sono buonissime. Come esistono e sono fantastiche le brave persone.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo.Ma ti dirò di più.
> Il tradimento è stato la conseguenza di aver raccolto altro.Non ha cercato attraverso il tradimento di assomigliare al padre anzi,il vedersi dopo al di fuori  lo disgusta.
> Devo ad onore del vero  ammettere che il comportamento di mio marito e quello di suo padre non sono nemmeno lontanamente sovrapponibili.
> L'ho già scritto ma lo ripeto.Ho ricordi di mio suocero con suo figlio terribili.Un uomo che nella sua incapacità affettiva e distruzione ha voluto trascinarci dentro tutta la famiglia,senza limiti.Due ragazzini uno bambino ed uno appena adolescente ai quali la visione di nulla è stata risparmiata.Faceva pagare a tutti la gabbia in cui si era chiuso con le sue stesse mani.Cercava di affossare chi gli stava accanto per non ammettere i suoi fallimentie si incazzava ferocemente prima lui per impedire agli altri di recriminargli qualcosa .Nel suo piccolo è una tecnica che ha usato spesso mio marito,rendersi conto che qualcosa  non andava,aspettarsi che io ne volessi parlare e quindi evitare il confronto fingendo nervosismo ed incazzatura preventiva,come dire "non mi rompere che sono già incazzato"
> ...


Non credo che non c'entri il tradimento. Un padre anche stronzo è il padre e c'è la necessità di salvarlo per salvarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Maestra ..... Baudelaire


Ho fatto inglese :mexican:


----------



## mistral (28 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che non c'entri il tradimento. Un padre anche stronzo è il padre e c'è la necessità di salvarlo per salvarsi.


Ok,ma disprezzandosi per ciò che ha fatto lo ha salvato o affossato ?
Al fine della sua crescita è un bagaglio utile o di sofferenza che complica l'esistenza?
Pagheró ancora pegno io per i genitori scriteriati che ha avuto?Se così fosse ditemelo che rispolvero immediatamente il piano d'emergenza.
Conosco figlie e figli di genitori traditori ,con storie pesanti che mai hanno pensato di salvare il ricordo dei genitori emulandoli ma hanno pensato a salvare loro stessi dimostrando di essere per se stessi e per i loro figli ciò che avrebbero voluto fossero i loro genitori .


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ok,ma disprezzandosi per ciò che ha fatto lo ha salvato o affossato ?
> Al fine della sua crescita è un bagaglio utile o di sofferenza che complica l'esistenza?
> Pagheró ancora pegno io per i genitori scriteriati che ha avuto?Se così fosse ditemelo che rispolvero immediatamente il piano d'emergenza.
> Conosco figlie e figli di genitori traditori ,con storie pesanti che mai hanno pensato di salvare il ricordo dei genitori emulandoli ma hanno pensato a salvare loro stessi dimostrando di essere per se stessi e per i loro figli ciò che avrebbero voluto fossero i loro genitori .


Lo ha salvato. Se ha potuto essere stronzo anche lui il padre lo è un po' meno.
Basta se ha capito questo meccanismo, non se dice che L'amante era stronza è in fondo non gli piaceva.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> E' sicuramente un bel modo per vederlo!
> Spero solo che quel cinismo che ora non mi permette di essere completamente serena non lo glielo trasmetta.
> 
> Non credo che il cinismo sia una buona cosa, ma quando sei tradito è un attimo che da disincantata diventi cinica... (qui nel forum ce ne sono molti che hanno fatto questo salto!)


No, infatti..

Il modo deve esser positivo, non cinico, disperato, disilluso, 

Il modo che mettiamo è importante.

Ci vuole tanta attenzione a usare il modo giusto, e ci vuole il giusto animo x avere il modo giusto

I messaggi però che porti in dote non sono lontani dalla vita. Sono vita... E ricchezza da dare con cura a loro


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Povera creatura.
> 
> E poi le cose sane sono buonissime. Come esistono e sono fantastiche le brave persone.


È toccato a lui 

Nella vita c'è chi ha culo e chi ha sfiga 

Al mi figliolo gli levo le zecche dal culo sin da giovane

A  chi tocca un broncioli


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È toccato a lui
> 
> Nella vita c'è chi ha culo e chi ha sfiga
> 
> ...


Purtroppo i genitori non si scelgono. Però potrebbero leggere qualche libro di psicologia infantile prima di dire cazzate.


----------



## marietto (28 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Questo ad esempio è un tratto comune di molti (non tutti, mi scusino quelli che si sentono ingiustamente chiamati in causa) che hanno tradito: una certa rigidità morale, una tendenza ad essere giudicanti, intransigenti su molte cose.





Divì ha detto:


> In effetti pensavo un po' a te, a @_marietto_ (ciao, amico :inlove: ) e a mio marito. Ci aggiungo il marito di mistral e forse anche la moglie di @_danny_.
> 
> È un trait d'union un po' azzardato, forse, troppo per farne una teoria, ma ..... ci ragiono


Mi ritrovo in "intransigente", è così, lo ammetto, a volte lo sono pure troppo...

Mi ritrovo meno in "giudicante", almeno nell'accezione che sembra avere qui:

"Giudicare" ha due significati: Emettere un giudizio come in tribunale o da parte di un giudice; per similitudine lo potremmo estendere a un giudizio "pubblico" di qualsiasi tipo. Non spetta a nessuno di noi farlo, e cerco di non farlo, anche se, come a tutti, a volte capita anche a me.

L'altro significato è fare una valutazione, di solito personale.
Questo lo facciamo tutti ed è bene che lo facciamo, è così che decidiamo di entrare in rapporti e quanto profondamente farlo, con gli altri. Se non giudicassimo in questo senso rischieremmo la truffa o peggio ad ogni piè sospinto...

Tornando a "intransigente", mi viene in mente quando, nella parrocchia dove bazzicava la mia compagnia, un paio di ragazzotti vennero beccati con dell'hashish. Furono ripresi, ovviamente, dagli adulti e dagli educatori.

A quei tempi nella parrocchia stava anche un ragazzo appena uscito, dopo anni, da una comunità di recupero. Lui era il più incazzato di tutti, non si limitò a riprenderli, gliene urlò di tutti i colori.

Io mi sento un po' così, l'ho fatto, so che danno puoi fare e mi "girano" forse più che ad altri... Mi rendo comunque conto che a volte esagero...

Ciao, bella! :kiss:


----------



## mistral (28 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo ha salvato. Se ha potuto essere stronzo anche lui il padre lo è un po' meno.
> Basta se ha capito questo meccanismo, non se dice che L'amante era stronza è in fondo non gli piaceva.


Ommammamia,ma dove è saltata fuori questa cosa che l'amante non gli piaceva e la riteneva  stronza?
Ha avuto sempre molto timore e pudore nel definirla in modo negativo.Anzi,l'ha difesa in quanto la riteneva persona molto problematica e fragile.
Gli piaceva eccome e non gli è parso vero che lei ci provasse con lui (il senso del miracolato che descrivevo qualche giorno fa).
L'ha definita stronza per come si è comportata dopo la fine della loro storia d'ammmmore e rispetto,per cosa diceva a me di lui e per come lo definiva "merda d'uomo",ma non per i loro trascorsi.
Mi ha sempre detto che gli piaceva molto come lo faceva sentire "mi sentivo un Dio sul piedistallo" addirittura chiedeva a lui dove fare la revisione della macchina ( non scherzo,siamo su questo livello e poco altro dintangibile) come lo trattava,le attenzioni che gli dimostrava il figlio che avrebbe fatto con lui ma non con il marito .Insomma in quelle mezz'ore in macchina nel parcheggio è passata un sacco di vita .:unhappy:
Do per sconatato che anche fisicamente lo facesse ribollire,senza dubbio.
Aveva verosimilmente problemi a relazionarsi sessualmente con lei che aveva specificato fin da subito che si faceva l'amante per scopare quindi quello si aspettava e pure con i contro fiocchi o forse per restare in tema è meglio dire con i contro cazzi,ma la delusione che le si leggeva in faccia e che esternava anche a parole lo hanno affossato. .O forse erano semplicemente poco affini e lui inesperto di queste situazioni,forse anche luogo in cui lei voleva consumare non ha contribuito .Per il resto quando questo benedetto sesso si riusciva più o meno a fare veniva preso da immediata voglia di fuggire e faceva fatica a condividere intimità .Venne ripreso da lei che riteneva che Lui andasse lí giusto il tempo di scopare e ,o accusava di non piacergli più abbastanza.
La definizione che mi ha dato è stata che in quei momenti desiderava avere un pulsante eject che facesse sparire lei o lui e si domandava come fisse finito nuovamente li in quella condizione.Poi lei aveva un mese per ricaricarlo di aspettative e di "la prossima volta andrà meglio ,ce la farai" (questa frase mi mette una tristezza...)fino all'incontro successivo.Arrivó a chiedere alla sua migliore amica di fingersi me per uscire da quella situazione .
O forse ha raccontato un sacco di cazzate ,ha scopato da Dio come non ci fosse un domani e si è accordato con l'amica per farsi smerdare con me e ha capito che il padre ci vedeva lungo e una bella scopata fuori casa vale più di tutta la bella famigliola Bohhhhh


----------



## Divì (28 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo in "intransigente", è così, lo ammetto, a volte lo sono pure troppo...
> 
> Mi ritrovo meno in "giudicante", almeno nell'accezione che sembra avere qui:
> 
> ...


come alcuni ex-fumatori .... 

Comunque sì sono stata imprecisa con i termini, direi che intransigente è quello più adatto, e forse anche severo (intendevo questo con "giudicante") nella valutazione degli errori propri e altrui.

Comunque se iniziassi adesso una relazione saprei come stare lontana da un potenziale traditore


----------



## mistral (28 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> come alcuni ex-fumatori ....
> 
> Comunque sì sono stata imprecisa con i termini, direi che intransigente è quello più adatto, e forse anche severo (intendevo questo con "giudicante") nella valutazione degli errori propri e altrui.
> 
> Comunque se iniziassi adesso una relazione saprei come stare lontana da un potenziale traditore


Beata te......


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Purtroppo i genitori non si scelgono. Però potrebbero leggere qualche libro di psicologia infantile prima di dire cazzate.


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Lo sai che è già stato "tradito"?.. :rotfl:

Qualche mese fa ha visto la sua "fidanzatina" darsi bacetti di nascosto con un suo compagno di classe.

Il libro, si...:rotfl: :rotfl:

Qui si è già in campo di guerra, azione/reazione..

altro che libro :rotfl:


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> In effetti pensavo un po' a te, a  [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] (ciao, amico :inlove: ) e a mio marito. Ci aggiungo il marito di mistral e forse anche la moglie di  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION].
> 
> È un trait d'union un po' azzardato, forse, troppo per farne una teoria, ma ..... ci ragiono


Senza forse.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

Riferendomi alla mia situazione:
Mia moglie ha un modello relazionale sbagliato. Tende a cercare nelle relazioni un tipo di affettività parentale, ovvero l'essere accolta come se un amico o un partner fosse un genitore. Ne risulta una delusione costante in quanto nella realtà ciò non accade mai. In conseguenza di ciò i rapporti umani sono fonte di ansia e vengono evitati in massima parte, le persone valutate per la disponibilità ad aderire al modello, i giudizi stessi servono per allontanare mascherando le vere ragioni. C'è un'abitudine a celare parti di sé che le ha consentito di affrontare il tradimento senza  il problema di imparare a nascondere le emozioni.
I conflitti con me sono proprio dovuti alla mia resistenza all'adozione  al modello, che ho rifiutato da una parte e che dall'altra non ero comunque in grado di assumere in quanto avrebbe richiesto  una maturità che quando conobbi mia moglie non avevo per motivi anagrafici.
Mia moglie infatti cerca da sempre la compagnia di persone più vecchie, sia come amicizia, sia dal punto di vista di legame di coppia e non lega con i coetanei. L'amante ne era la perfetta incarnazione: più vecchio, coi capelli grigi, dalle abitudini un po' d'altri tempi. Queste persone sono più rassicuranti, in qualche modo, e meno esigenti di un coetaneo che ha giustamente esigenze affettive paritarie. Il ruolo di madre non è particolarmente avvertito in quanto è primario quello di figlia.


----------



## mistral (28 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che non c'entri il tradimento. Un padre anche stronzo è il padre e c'è la necessità di salvarlo per salvarsi.


Ma come la mettiamo con il padre che lo ha definito stronzo per anni e lui che ora si dà dello stronzo?
Lo ha fatto per salvare il padre dandogli ragione?
La mia reazione naturale sarebbe stata quella di dimostrargli che nonostante lui pensasse  questo di me,con i fatti l'ho miseramente smentito e sono stata più forte di lui per me e per i miei figli.
Ma io sono io.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma come la mettiamo con il padre che lo ha definito stronzo per anni e lui che ora si dà dello stronzo?
> Lo ha fatto per salvare il padre dandogli ragione?
> La mia reazione naturale sarebbe stata quella di dimostrargli che nonostante lui pensasse  questo di me,con i fatti l'ho miseramente smentito e sono stata più forte di lui per me e per i miei figli.
> Ma io sono io.


Tu hai avuto un altro padre.
Nella mia sintesi sono stata chiara.
Ovviamente è una ipotesi, però plausibile. 
Comunque non devi e non puoi fare terapia a tuo marito, figurati io che neanche lo conosco e non sono terapeuta. 
Però credo che una possibilità mai considerata potrebbe far sorgere dei dubbi sulla spiegazione che ti sei data e che lui si è dato che non è molto convincente perché contiene troppe contraddizioni.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Lo sai che è già stato "tradito"?.. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Qualche lettura ti sarebbe utili per evitare altre uscite improvvide.


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> *Sono chiare le parti  che cercava.Le ha trovate nell'altra anche perché io non ero più disposta a dargliele senza nulla in cambio.*
> Peccato che quelle parti gli venivano date in modo ingannevole da una persona che aveva capito di cosa lui fosse alla ricerca ovvero la gratificazione spiccia ,immediata che non richiedeva e comprendeva controprove reali.
> Quando ha chiuso la storia ,l'altra si è ripreso e rimangiato tutto lasciandolo attonito .
> Ti faccio un esempio.Mettiano che io abbia una cellulite paurosa ,mi rode avercela,mio marito me lo fa notare e capisce che per ME sia un problema grande e anche e lui piacerebbe se mi curassi di più,mi esorta  dapprima dolcemente e poi più energicamente affinche io faccia qualcosa,mi suggerisce sport,massaggi .Ma lo fa per me ,e non in primis per lui.Io anziché accettare quei consigli mi arrabbio,lo accuso di non piacergli ,di guardare le altre senza cellulite e di sognare di stare con loro e non con me,io sono così o meglio,sono diventata così e mi deve accettare.
> ...


Perdonami...quando parlo di parti, parlo di parti del sè. 

C'è un libretto interessante e simpatico a riguardo...questo

Quel grassetto...parla di te, non di lui. 
Di quello che tu sentivi di dare. 

Ma tu, io, nessuno, può dare all'altro ciò che è interno...semmai è l'altro che concede visione, condivisione di quel che lui/lei stess* è in grado di vedere e quindi mostrare. 

Che quel che non si vede, non si mostra...c'è, ma non c'è. 

Non lo so mistral, sei riuscita a organizzare tutto...in un quadro che sembra coerente...ma continua a stridermi qualcosa. Nella posizione che dai a tuo marito in tutta questa storia. 
E anche nella funzione/posizione che ha avuto la sua Extra. 

Poi è una sensazione mia...e non te la so neanche descrivere bene. 

E' come se guardando l'intero sembrasse tutto in ordine, ma la sensazione che invece rimanda è disordine. 
Non so se riesco a spiegare la sensazione. 

Di fondo è molto semplicistica. 
E, nel casino che racconti del vissuto di tuo marito, mi sa che la complessità e non la semplicità, la contraddizione e non la linearità, la fanno da padroni. 

Ma non voglio intromettermi oltre. 
Voi sapete. Meglio di chiunque altro. 

Appena capirò cosa mi stride...te lo scrivo. 

Se posso permettermi...e te lo dico da traditrice. Quando un amante passa così tanto il limite, non è semplicemente fuso di testa. Ci è arrivato già oltre quel limite. E chi l'ha concesso è chi è in relazione. Tuo marito in questo caso. 

Lei è arrivata a te, molto prima di contattarti direttamente. 

Io sposterei lo sguardo dalla follia di lei (che se fosse davvero folle non si sarebbe fermata) a tuo marito. 
E non per accusare o che altro. 

MA secondo me non serve neanche a te, o almeno a me non servirebbe, dipingere il mio uomo come colui che, siccome aveva bisogni confusi e una storia problematica, è caduto ingenuamente nella rete di una strega cattiva che l'ha circuito e tentato fino a farlo cadere. Mi sembra la costruzione di un'epica, anche questa. 
A quella rete, alla costruzione, ha compartecipato pure lui. E dubito soltanto come passivo osservatore. 
Solo che poi, quando ha visto i nodi, è venuto da te. A piangere e cercare rifugio (come dici che era d'altro canto abituato a fare). Anzichè affrontare. Da come la racconti. 

E io su questo un occhio ce lo butterei. 

Poi, mi ripeto, Voi sapete. Meglio di chiunque altro.

Anche se il mio psyco, mi ripeteva spesso, e a ragione, che un auto non si spinge standoci seduti dentro.


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo in "intransigente", è così, lo ammetto, a volte lo sono pure troppo...
> 
> Mi ritrovo meno in "giudicante", almeno nell'accezione che sembra avere qui:
> 
> ...


Lavorando con i tossici, ho imparato che quell'intransigenza che hai descritto tanto bene, è una difesa. Dalla loro paura. 

Funziona eh, mica che no. 

Ma i tossici "risolti", pochi, che ho avuto la fortuna di incontrare, sono quelli che non solo non sono intransigenti. Ma hanno saputo integrare in loro stessi il tossico che erano stati con la persona che è uscita, nuova, dopo aver collocato la dipendenza (intesa come struttura di personalità e quindi per certi versi definitoria di un funzionamento del sè). 

E sono quelli che più mi hanno insegnato...perchè avevano una visione lucida e tagliente, affilata come una spada e delicatissima...sapevano distinguere con una nettezza incredibile le "aspettative" dalla "realtà", le "potenzialità" dalle "risorse" effettive in chi li circondava. 

Sicuro l'intransigenza, mi hanno raccontato, è stata un passaggio. Fondamentale. 

Ma è andare Oltre...a fare la differenza. PEr quello che ho potuto vedere e sperimentare io stessa, anche se in altri ambiti.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perdonami...quando parlo di parti, parlo di parti del sè.
> 
> C'è un libretto interessante e simpatico a riguardo...questo
> 
> ...


Questo è ripetuto da molti, da molto.
Quando ho scoperto il tradimento mi sono molto incazzata perché la tizia mi aveva voluto conoscere con un espediente.
Lei resta una poveretta, ma mi sono incazzata come una iena con lui.
È anche una cosa che dice molto di lui.


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è ripetuto da molti, da molto.
> Quando ho scoperto il tradimento mi sono molto incazzata perché la tizia mi aveva voluto conoscere con un espediente.
> Lei resta una poveretta, ma mi sono incazzata come una iena con lui.
> È anche una cosa che dice molto di lui.


Perchè ti aveva voluto conoscere? 

Io non ho mai neanche percepito la presenza della moglie. Non che nono sapessi che ci fosse. Anzi. Le ho sempre immaginate come donne intelligenti e affascinanti, perchè se quell'uomo piaceva a me, qualunque altra donna a cui piacesse non poteva che essere a sua volta intelligente e affascinante. 

Lo davo per scontato. Sapevo di lei, a partire da lui, o meglio, dal fatto che io avessi scelto proprio lui. 
Ma non mi interessava entrare in quello spazio.  
Perchè io lui non lo "volevo". Non sentivo "mio" per i miei amanti. Sia sposati che non. 

Era una parte molto liberatoria fra l'altro per me. Non sentire nessuna responsabilità verso di loro, responsabilità che discendesse da un legame intendo. 
Potermi occupare solo di me, era ossigeno...inebriante. 

Ho sempre di conseguenza scelto uomini che condividessero con me esattamente quel senso lì. La non appropriazione uno dell'altro e l'essere Slegati uno dall'altro. E la complicità che ne può derivare, se la cosa è ben esplicitata e condivisa. 

Del mio ultimo amichetto, che aveva e ha una compagna, sono diventata confidente. E lo sono anche adesso. Amicizia mi sembra una parola grossa. Ma lui sa che trova una spalla da me. Io so che posso chiedere. E per me è più che sufficiente. Preferisco essere spalla che appoggiarmi. Appoggiarmi riguarda solo ed esclusivamente il "mio". E a volte nemmeno.

Credo fra l'altro che lui mi consideri confidente affidabile proprio perchè quando è saltato per aria con me, l'ho, anche duramente, ritirato in terra. E riportato da dove veniva. Ossia non con me. 

Quindi sì, sono molto d'accordo sul fatto che la scelta dell'amante parli più di chi se lo sceglie che dell'amante stess*. 
E penso che qui sì ci sia una responsabilità non indifferente e non superabile. Un limite. 
Saper scegliere un amante che non valichi i limiti imposti, anche quelli implici...riguarda il fare bene il male. 

E facendo il male, diventa importante farlo bene. Se no meglio stare quieti a casa. O trovarsi una casa nuova.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lavorando con i tossici, ho imparato che quell'intransigenza che hai descritto tanto bene, è una difesa. Dalla loro paura.
> 
> .


Sono appassionato di "vestiti".. 

Chissà se è per questo che "spogliare" anche materialmente una donna lo considero un piacere irrinunciabile


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè ti aveva voluto conoscere?
> 
> Io non ho mai neanche percepito la presenza della moglie. Non che nono sapessi che ci fosse. Anzi. Le ho sempre immaginate come donne intelligenti e affascinanti, perchè se quell'uomo piaceva a me, qualunque altra donna a cui piacesse non poteva che essere a sua volta intelligente e affascinante.
> 
> ...


Mi hai fatto sorridere. In uno  dei primi post in cui parlavo della moglie di lui come di una donna in gamba e intelligente mi massacrarono perché non aveva senso che un'amante parlasse in questi termini di una moglie. A me sembrava normale proprio perché mi sarei stupita che se lui mi piaceva così tanto lui stesse sposato con una scena. 
Stesso motivo per cui sarebbe discriminante per me nella decisione di proseguire un matrimonio sapere che mio marito mi ha tradito con una donna che reputo una scema (non mi viene un termine migliore)


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè ti aveva voluto conoscere?
> 
> Io non ho mai neanche percepito la presenza della moglie. Non che nono sapessi che ci fosse. Anzi. Le ho sempre immaginate come donne intelligenti e affascinanti, perchè se quell'uomo piaceva a me, qualunque altra donna a cui piacesse non poteva che essere a sua volta intelligente e affascinante.
> 
> ...


"Francamente me ne infischio " :mexican:

Penso che lei volesse scoprire i miei punti deboli. Lui non lo so. Credo che volesse evitare proprio la bolla, ma integrare tutto. Ricorda che la maggior parte delle sue amanti erano persone conosciute tramite me. Può anche essere che fosse un modo per limitare la mia personalità.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto sorridere. In uno  dei primi post in cui parlavo della moglie di lui come di una donna in gamba e intelligente mi massacrarono perché non aveva senso che un'amante parlasse in questi termini di una moglie. A me sembrava normale proprio perché mi sarei stupita che se lui mi piaceva così tanto lui stesse sposato con una scena.
> Stesso motivo per cui sarebbe discriminante per me nella decisione di proseguire un matrimonio sapere che mio marito mi ha tradito con una donna che reputo una scema (non mi viene un termine migliore)


Però tu non ambivi a scalzarla.
Se l'obiettivo è quello può interessare evidenziare le carenze della rivale che siano culturali, fisiche, caratteriali.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però tu non ambivi a scalzarla.
> Se l'obiettivo è quello può interessare evidenziare le carenze della rivale che siano culturali, fisiche, caratteriali.


Motivo in più per se scoperto non volere vicino a me un uomo che l'ha permesso


----------



## marietto (29 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lavorando con i tossici, ho imparato che quell'intransigenza che hai descritto tanto bene, è una difesa. Dalla loro paura.
> 
> Funziona eh, mica che no.
> 
> ...



Non son per niente d'accordo, scusami... La rabbia che accompagna spesso l'intransigenza é una fase da superare, non l'intransigenza stessa...

Tu dai un'eccezione negativa del termine, io no. Lo interpreto come non accontentarsi del compitino, fammi vedere che ti prendi le tue responsabilità non solo a parole...


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Francamente me ne infischio " :mexican:
> 
> Penso che lei volesse *scoprire i* miei *punti deboli*. Lui non lo so. Credo che volesse evitare proprio la bolla, ma integrare tutto. Ricorda che la maggior parte delle sue amanti erano persone conosciute tramite me. Può anche essere che fosse un modo per limitare la mia personalità.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Però tu non ambivi a *scalzarla*.
> Se l'obiettivo è quello può interessare evidenziare le carenze della rivale che siano culturali, fisiche, caratteriali.


E cosa se ne sarebbe fatta dei tuoi punti deboli? 

Voglio dire, pensare di poter "scalzare" qualcun altro, come se fosse un oggetto, dice diverse cose secondo me. 

A parte che mi sembra un pensiero figlio di postalmarket, cioè, harmony 

Però il maschio diventa in un qualche modo terreno di caccia. In questo modo. Una specie di osso per cui competere, in tutti i modi ritenuti funzionali. Che è un pensiero che credo venga dal buon partito...può essere? io non ho mai avuto idee di questo tipo. 

Il maschio o mi è compagno o io non me ne faccio niente. E' un valore aggiunto alla mia vita. Che di base va benissimo anche senza. Quindi o è lui che si "offre" a me, di sua libera scelta e volontà, e a me si da per il suo stesso desiderio o anche "no, grazie". 

Ma anche il maschio (o la donna che si mette in posizione di "bene" da contendere")  ha non poche responsabilità...come minimo si sceglie una donna che lo considera un osso da contendere. 
E poi non chiarisce di non esserlo. Illudendo anche l'altro, per giustificarsi con se stesso, fondamentalmente. 
Per tutti i motivi del mondo...ma questo parla della dignità di una persona che non si considera merce da passare di mano al miglior offerente. 

Voglio dire che è illusorio pensare di poter scalzare (o essere scalzati) da qualcun altro. 
Presuppone una manipolazione. E quindi lavoro di nascosto all'altro. 
Manipolazione che fra l'altro funziona solo se l'altro si lascia manipolare. E quindi se in realtà non c'è già nulla da scalzare. 

E forse è legato all'idea che il sesso si fa per amore. E quindi il fare sesso presuppone di per sè un legame, un patto. Quando non è così. Lo è solo ed esclusivamente se insieme si decide se è così. 

Di base un uomo, o una donna, che si fa trattare come merce, e di conseguenza tratta chi gli sta intorno come merce non fa per me. 

Io non posso essere scalzata. Da nessuno. 

Solo chi è con me può decidere, per motivi validi per se stesso, che preferisce accompagnarsi con un'altra diversa da me. 

E nessuno può scalzare qualcuno da me. Io decido. 

Boh...mi sembrano modi molto strani di pensare le relazioni...sia che siano extra sia che siano "ufficiali". 

Non capisco...forse ha ancora a che vedere con la questione dell'appropriazione dell'altro. Solo nell'appropriazione si può vantare l'idea di scalzare, o essere scalzati, da terzi. Secondo me. 

Ma non capisco molto bene questo modo di pensare...


Non ti è mai venuto in mente che fosse, al contrario che limitare la tua responsabilità, un modo per muoversi sotto la tua responsabilità per integrare nella tua presenza, indiretta, quelle parti che lui giocava con le persone che fondamentalmente sceglievi tu, prima di lui...lui sceglieva sempre dopo di te. 

In fondo lui, nel mare nostrum femminile, ha sempre scelto femmine che avevi scelto prima tu.


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Non son per niente d'accordo, scusami... La rabbia che accompagna spesso l'intransigenza é una fase da superare, non l'intransigenza stessa...
> 
> Tu dai un'eccezione negativa del termine, io no. *Lo interpreto come non accontentarsi del compitino, fammi vedere che ti prendi le tue responsabilità non solo a parole*...


Allora non ho capito cosa intendi per intransigenza. Mi sono fermata all'esempio che avevi portato del ragazzo. 

Sono rigidina sui significati delle parole. Quindi mi rifaccio al vocabolario. 

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/intransigente/

"irremovibile nelle proprie idee senza ammettere che altri possa pensare o agire diversamente, o che non tollera trasgressioni, deviazioni da un programma fissato, da una linea di condotta stabilita, da una regola imposta," 

quindi a questo significato io mi fermo.

In quello che dicevo c'è questo: "Io ho tradito. (mi sono drogato o che altro) Ergo SO che è sbagliato. Che ti farà male. Etc etc. " quindi non farlo e basta. 
Senza considerare che ognuno deve fare i propri percorsi comunque, e che nei percorsi ci sono fondamentalmente gli errori già fatti e strafatti. 

E, ed è questa la cosa che secondo me discende dall'intransigenza, non considerare che nelle esperienze, seppur simili, ognuno trova cose diverse. 

Quanto al grassetto non ho capito cosa intendi...non mi sembra intransigenza...l'intransigenza non valuta i come, valuta i cosa prima di tutto. 
Il come, secondo me, può essere valutato proprio uscendo dall'intransigenza, per poter valutare l'altro in modo slegato dalle proprie valutazioni su di sè e valutarlo all'interno del SUO percorso. 

I tossici intransigenti, per esempio, non riuscivano assolutamente a vedere le risorse dei diversi percorsi di tossicità. Prendevano la tossicità come un unicum autoreferente, un cosa, e spesso si perdevano i come individuali, gli apprendimenti. 

Che non significa non valutare come ognuno nei fatti, sono d'accordo, si assuma le sue responsabilità. 

Significa valutarlo collocandolo in quel contesto specifico e non in un contesto che usa come parametro il soggettivo del sè...non so se mi spiego  

I tossici non intransigenti riuscivano a mettere al servizio dell'altro la loro esperienza come variabile, non come punto fermo, e riuscivano a riconoscere all'altro le stronzate che, loro stessi riconoscevano di aver compiuto, come particolari dell'altro e non di loro stessi. 

Fondamentalmente erano liberi dalla loro esperienza. 
Che non diventava lente, se non come linguaggio comune, nello sguardo sull'altro. 
Ed erano abilissimi a non confondere limiti che loro avevano vissuto come limiti con i limiti dell'altro. E lo stesso valeva per le risorse. 

Insomma, erano liberi dal loro vissuto. Che guardavano con tenerezza e gratitudine. Sapendo benissimo di essere in un posto diverso. E averci comunque guadagnato. Riconoscevano le perdite. Ma i guadagni avevano una posizione ben chiara ed evidente. Ed erano i mattoni della loro ricchezza. 

Io ero molto più intransigente di loro, ero anche molto più giovane, nel valutare le perdite e i guadagni e l'assunzione di responsabilità di certe esperienze. Non consideravo i due lati della medaglia e avevo pochissima pazienza rispetto al percorso stesso.


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono appassionato di "vestiti"..
> 
> Chissà se è per questo che "spogliare" anche materialmente una donna lo considero un piacere irrinunciabile


Nudi col cappotto?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E cosa se ne sarebbe fatta dei tuoi punti deboli?
> 
> Voglio dire, pensare di poter "scalzare" qualcun altro, come se fosse un oggetto, dice diverse cose secondo me.
> 
> ...


Può essere tutto.
A me non passerebbe per la testa di agire in questo modo.

P.S. Non ha scelto (scelto poi...bastava respirassero) solo quelle che avevo scelto io, ma tutte quelle a portata di mano.


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto sorridere. In uno  dei primi post in cui parlavo della moglie di lui come di una donna in gamba e intelligente mi massacrarono perché *non aveva senso che un'amante parlasse in questi termini di una moglie*. A me sembrava normale proprio perché mi sarei stupita che se lui mi piaceva così tanto lui stesse sposato con una scena.
> Stesso motivo per cui *sarebbe discriminante per me nella decisione di proseguire un matrimonio sapere che mio marito mi ha tradito con una donna che reputo una scema* (non mi viene un termine migliore)


E perchè mai non aveva senso?? 

ti avevano dato delle spiegazioni? Mi incuriosisce...mi sembra una questione legata all'immagine del ruolo di amante. In particolare femminile, ma non solo femminile. Solo che il maschile è un usurpatore. Per semplificare di molto. 

Secondo grassetto...girato dall'altra parte sono d'accordo. 
Girata nel senso che lo scemo sarebbe lui, non lei. Lei è quella che è. 
Ma lui non è quello che mi ha detto di essere. 
Quindi, se anche non scopasse, arrivederci. 

Sarei io a non voler più...e sarei pure delusa nera, perchè si è presentato a me come qualcuno che non è, come qualcuno che cerca cose che invece non cerca...

Un po' come il mio ex che diceva di volere me, ma in realtà non voleva me. Voleva l'immagine di donna che stava con lui che intravedeva in me. Ma non ero io. E lui lo sapeva. 

Ma se ne sbatteva. Anzi, era lì, in attesa che io cambiassi. Ed è un tradimento per me orribile, questo. Avesse scopato sarebbe stato meglio. Così ha reso praticamente falsi 10 anni della mia vita. 
Lui non stava con me per me. Lui stava con una immagine che aveva pochissimo a che vedere con me, sperando che io cambiassi in sua funzione, e quindi compiacendomi per "comprarmi", per certi versi. Non penso nemmeno se ne sia accorto. 
Io me ne sono accorta lentamente...molto leentamente. :unhappy:


----------



## marietto (29 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Allora non ho capito cosa intendi per intransigenza. Mi sono fermata all'esempio che avevi portato del ragazzo.
> 
> Sono rigidina sui significati delle parole. Quindi mi rifaccio al vocabolario.
> 
> ...


Esatto. Non flessibile, per me alcune cose non sono modificabili e non sono accettabili. Punto.

E quando dico che a volte lo sono pure troppo intendo proprio che su alcune cose dovrei essere più flessibile...
Questo è un difetto. Il fatto di pretendere il rispetto di alcuni punti fermi io continuo a non vederlo come difetto.

Certo se recuperi tossici conclamati, ti serve anche un po' di flessibilità, ma se cerchi di evitare che ragazzi lo diventino, la flessibilità secondo me serve poco, anzi a volte fa più danno che altro...

Sempre rigorosamente secondo la mia opinione.


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Esatto. Non flessibile, per me alcune cose non sono modificabili e non sono accettabili. Punto.
> 
> E quando dico che a volte lo sono pure troppo intendo proprio che su alcune cose dovrei essere più flessibile...
> Questo è un difetto. Il fatto di pretendere il rispetto di alcuni punti fermi io continuo a non vederlo come difetto.
> ...


Siamo sempre ognuno nella propria opinione, per me è scontato. Non penso che a nessuno venga in mente di poter convincere qualcuno di qualcosa. Ci si scambia materiale di riflessione. Anche quando lo scambiare diventa acceso. 

Intravedo quello che intendi...non benissimo. 

L'intransigenza per me limita la visione. Sia che si tratti di tossici conclamati. Sia che si tratti di prevenzione. 

Ci sono punti fermi. Necessariamente. 

Drogarsi fa male. Sulla lunga distanza. E anche sulla breve. 

Una delle cose fallimentari in buona parte delle campagne informative legate alla prevenzione, era NON dire che è anche molto piacevole. 
Quindi i ragazzetti sentivano informazioni terrorizzanti. Vedevano la fine del percorso. Che è altresì piuttosto scontata, se si arriva davvero fino in fondo. 

Ma poi nella realtà si confrontavano con un piacere inaspettato. Di cui nessuno aveva parlato. E ne erano travolti. 
LA conseguenza peggiore era che mettevano in contrapposizione le informazioni. Anzichè assumerle tutte insieme

Ossia che drogarsi fa male e ha conseguenze tendenzialmente nefaste sulla qualità della vita. 
Ma che è anche piacevole, di quei piaceri che però se non conosci, ti si mangiano. 

E se nessuno ti ha mai parlato dei piaceri che ti si mangiano, ma anzi, ti hanno detto che è morte e terrore, quando lo incontri quel piacere...oltre che a mangiartisi, perdi ogni riferimento alla realtà più ampia. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

Questa cosa, avevano i tossici non intransigenti. 

Sapevano le conseguenze finali. 
Ma sapevano, ricordavano in pace e non con il desiderio da combattere, il piacere. 

E sapevano connetterli descrivendo un quadro ben più completo di chi parlava solo dell'uno o solo dell'altro. 

E chi è al bivio...più informazioni ha, meglio può scegliere. Anche assumendosi la responsabilità delle conseguenze. 

Un po' come dire che il tradimento è un male. 
Che può anche essere fatto bene. Però. Limitando i danni. E imparandoci dentro. Per quel che si può.  

E questo significa che tradire è tradire. Non è amore. Non c'è un buon motivo comprensibile, in particolare da chi è tradito. 
Se fai il male. Assumiti il male. E il fatto che lo stai facendo. Non so se mi spiego...

Io sono una traditrice. Me lo assumo. Non come bandiera. Ma neanche come gatto a nove con cui fustigarmi. 

Sono io. E se voglio bene a qualcuno, lo proteggo anche da me. E da azioni "cattive" di me. 
E non ne esco meglio perchè lo faccio. Faccio comunque male. Posso migliorarmi. Ma questa sono. 

La mia conclusione, è che l'unica via è accompagnarmi con qualcuno che mi sa per davvero. 
Che non spera in una mia qualche redenzione. E a cui vado bene esattamente così. Come sono. 
Ma se non so come sono, o mostro solo parti di me amabili e accettabili, pur non essendo tutta io...mentirò sempre anche se non tradisco...

Riesco a spiegarmi?


----------



## marietto (29 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Siamo sempre ognuno nella propria opinione, per me è scontato. Non penso che a nessuno venga in mente di poter convincere qualcuno di qualcosa. Ci si scambia materiale di riflessione. Anche quando lo scambiare diventa acceso.
> 
> Intravedo quello che intendi...non benissimo.
> 
> ...


Avevo capito anche prima. ma resto della mia idea.

Vero che a volte l'intransigenza limita la visione, ma vale anche all'opposto, a volte è l'eccessiva tendenza ad essere flessibili ed elastici, verso gli altri o noi stessi, che limita la visione...

Non ti sto dicendo intransigente=bene flessibile=male, ma che non vedo  una di queste opzioni come problema di per se... Anche se a volte può esserlo. A essere sempre negativo è l'eccesso...


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere tutto.
> *A me non passerebbe per la testa di agire in questo modo.*
> 
> P.S. Non ha scelto (scelto poi...bastava respirassero) solo quelle che avevo scelto io, ma tutte quelle a portata di mano.


Neanche a me...in un modo o nell'altro, ho avuto e ho una qualche forma di codice d'onore nel tradire. 
Regole ferree. 

Non il lavoro. Non conoscenze comuni. Non ingresso in spazi che non erano dedicati. Roba mia e soltanto mia. 

E sopra a tutto, roba che nella relazione ufficiale non ci stava. Non aveva spazio. 
Qui forse c'è spazio per una autoassoluzione. Ci sto meditando. 

Un fare male, ma farlo bene. 

La cosa che mi lascia sempre molto perplessa, sono le idee per cui il terzo usurpa, scalza o cose di questo genere. E i terzi che lo fanno. 
L'amore nelle relazioni extra. A cui credo pochissimo. Ma proprio pochissimo. 

Se devo scegliere fra l'uno e l'altro, non è amore secondo me. Ma il male minore per non stare sol*...ma questo è un altro discorso ancora. 

Avevo capito che avesse scelto solo fra le tue conoscenze femminili. Mi ha sempre molto colpita questa cosa. 
Come se in un qualche modo restasse comunque legato a voi. 
C'è una chiave comunque, di cui forse non ti frega più nulla, in questo suo modo di scegliere. 

Una delle prime volte che ti leggevo a riguardo il tuo ex marito mi aveva fatto venire in mente quei gatti che tornano a casa con la preda in bocca, e poi finiscono per liberarti una biscia in salotto. 
Loro condividono la caccia...e tu insegui una biscia, o un topo per casa. :unhappy: 

E ti guardano pure incazzati se non accetti il "dono".


----------



## Skorpio (29 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nudi col cappotto?


Bello, anche.. però il cappotto e basta forse è un po' pochino....? 

Comunque sono piacevolmente preoccupato da questa discussione.

Ho come la sensazione di aver visto una parte sadica di me assai precisa, che mi sfuggiva..

Hai presente quando un uomo spoglia una donna?

Come quella forma di sofferenza della donna nel farsi spogliare.. gli piace ma da un certo punto di vista ci soffre un po', insomma..

Oh.. mi sa che quando intuisco che ci soffre, la cosa mi piace di piu 

Mah......


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Neanche a me...in un modo o nell'altro, ho avuto e ho una qualche forma di codice d'onore nel tradire.
> Regole ferree.
> 
> Non il lavoro. Non conoscenze comuni. Non ingresso in spazi che non erano dedicati. Roba mia e soltanto mia.
> ...


Io l'ho sempre visto come un gatto.
Ma era la casa il punto di riferimento. Forse anch'io certo. Se siamo stati insieme 25 anni certamente ci voleva stare con me.


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Avevo capito anche prima. ma resto della mia idea.
> 
> Vero che a volte l'intransigenza limita la visione, ma vale anche all'opposto, *a volte è l'eccessiva tendenza ad essere flessibili ed elastici*, verso gli altri o noi stessi, *che limita la visione*...
> 
> Non ti sto dicendo intransigente=bene flessibile=male, ma che non vedo  una di queste opzioni come problema di per se... Anche se a volte può esserlo. *A essere* sempre *negativo è l'eccesso*...


Pur restando anche io della mia idea, sono d'accordo coi grassetti. 

In particolare il terzo grassetto. 
L'eccesso, che io chiamo estremo, è una difesa secondo me. 
Un aggancio...che però tende a diventare catena e impedimento a muoversi e cambiare. 

Non mi piacciono gli assoluti. Non mi fido degli assoluti. 

E tendo a metterli in discussione...che può anche far perdere tempo, e a volte fa fare il giro largo...ma tant'è, lo preferisco al tener fermi punti che non so neanche bene da che parte vengano. 
Preferisco fare meno, ma sapere che faccio, perchè faccio e come faccio.


----------



## marietto (29 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pur restando anche io della mia idea, sono d'accordo coi grassetti.
> 
> E tendo a metterli in discussione...che può anche far perdere tempo, e a volte fa fare il giro largo...ma tant'è, lo preferisco al tener fermi punti che non so neanche bene da che parte vengano.
> Preferisco fare meno, ma sapere che faccio, perchè faccio e come faccio.


Mettere in discussione non significa eliminare. Si può mettere in discussione e concludere che quei punti stanno bene dove stanno...


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Mettere in discussione non significa eliminare. Si può mettere in discussione e concludere che quei punti stanno bene dove stanno...


Certo. 

Mettere in discussione, per me, significa ri-digerire alla luce di me stessa. 
Che può portare un po' dappertutto...ma è per me fondamentale sentire che se catena, liberazione, o quel che si vuole deve essere, l'ho scelto io. 

Ho bisogno di guardarmi indietro e potermi dire, "l'hai fatto tu". E' roba tua. 
Che sia bene o male, a questo livello fa poca differenza. 
Ho bisogno di riconoscermi se mi guardo all'indietro. Cucire il filo della mia trama. Senza raccontarmi troppe balle. 
Qualcuna la metto in conto...sarei perfetta altrimenti...

...e per quanto ho creduto di poterlo essere, non ci credo più ..l'importante è che Io sia Io.

EDIT: legandolo al tradire, io ho tradito quando Io non ero Io o lo ero a pezzi, e tradire diventava un modo per riappropriarmi di me. Quindi di essere fedele a me. Tanto che a quel punto, prima o dopo, saltava anche la relazione ufficiale. Paradossalmente, nel rapporto con me stessa, mi sono tradita, e quindi ho tradito, più con le relazioni ufficiali che con i tradimenti. Ma questa è la mia storia di tradimento. 

Credo che uno dei motivi per cui non ho il minimo desiderio di tradire G. riguardi non G. ma il fatto che con lui Io sono Io. Decisione mia. Ma anche disponibilità sua. E conta non poco, per me almeno. Sono fedele a me. E lì tengo il fuoco. Anche a costo di perderci. 

Non lo sapevo però, qualche anno fa. E non mi sapevo come mi so oggi.

Questo non implica che io sia pentita, però. Anche a costo di essere una stronza...so le perdite e i guadagni del mio vissuto, e non lo scambierei con quello di nessun altro. E' la fonte della mia ricchezza.


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bello, anche.. però il cappotto e basta forse è un po' pochino....?
> 
> Comunque sono piacevolmente preoccupato da questa discussione.
> 
> ...


Beh...forse dipende se quel soffrire è offerto o no...

A me piace mi si offra anche la sofferenza di quello spogliarsi. E' parte del piacere. 
E mi piace offrire la parte di me che gode di quella forma della sofferenza. 
Che è sofferenza essa stessa. 
Circolarmente insomma...spogliarsi non è indolore. 

Mi piace però, ho scoperto, se non è casuale. Se è ricercata da entrambi...


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l'ho sempre visto come un gatto.
> Ma era la casa il punto di riferimento. Forse anch'io certo. Se siamo stati insieme 25 anni certamente ci voleva stare con me.


I gatti sono bestie particolari...e secondo me il fatto che abbiano come punto di riferimento la casa non è corretto. 
I miei, se non ci sono per troppo tempo, la casa me la distruggono. Per dire. 

Chissà cosa gli girava per la testa al tuo ex...quel suo scegliere è proprio particolare. 
E tu sei una donna che sa essere un punto di riferimento centrale.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E perchè mai non aveva senso??
> 
> ti avevano dato delle spiegazioni? Mi incuriosisce...mi sembra una questione legata all'immagine del ruolo di amante. In particolare femminile, ma non solo femminile. Solo che il maschile è un usurpatore. Per semplificare di molto.
> 
> ...


Credo si che sia legato alla figura dell'amante donna . 
Dovevo per forza odiarla o pensare che era una scema e che io ero meglio di lei
Cosa che non mi ha mai sfiorato perché non sono mai stata in competizione
Non esiste la competizione se io gioco a tennis e tu a calcio. Sono due sport diversi
Quoto il resto


----------



## Skorpio (29 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...forse dipende se quel soffrire è offerto o no...
> 
> A me piace mi si offra anche la sofferenza di quello spogliarsi. E' parte del piacere.
> E mi piace offrire la parte di me che gode di quella forma della sofferenza.
> ...


Sofferto ma offerto, quello sempre...

Non so come spiegare, mi restituisce come un senso di umanità, . 

Che anche nel "soffrire" dello spogliarsi di "vestiti," c'è umanità

Mi sa che non ce la faccio a spiegare meglio


----------



## Skorpio (29 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non esiste la competizione se io gioco a tennis e tu a calcio. Sono due sport diversi
> Quoto il resto


Sono comunque entrambi due sport dove per esser competitivi ci vuole un buon "tocco di palla".....


----------



## mistral (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è ripetuto da molti, da molto.
> Quando ho scoperto il tradimento mi sono molto incazzata perché la tizia mi aveva voluto conoscere con un espediente.
> Lei resta una poveretta, ma mi sono incazzata come una iena con lui.
> È anche una cosa che dice molto di lui.


Certo che mi sono incazzata con lui.Era evidente che lui era l'anello debole e aveva permesso di farsi calpestare fino al punto che lei non avesse il minimo timore o rispetto .
É andata a ruota libera con gli insulti e derisioni per settimane,Finche lui esasperato le ha scritto che se intendeva continuare allora lui avrebbe coinvolto nel dialogo anche il marito.La risposta di lei A ME  è stata..."questo è scemo,fallo curare da uno bravo ".
Una che aveva a casa un marito......che ancora   ha ,con cui si ritrae in scene quotidiane di tanto amore.
Questo rende chiaro quanto lei avesse la percezione (giusta di averlo in pugno).
Anche in questo caso lui non ha saputo risolversela con lei ma chiamava in soccorso il marito ..........
Mi sono incazzata eccome che non reagisse CON LEI rimettendola al suo posto facendola smettere e non andando a piagnucolare dal marito.In quel caso sarebbe stato il marito a "sistemarla " e ancora una volta lui sarebbe scappato.
D'altronde una relazione nata per qualche scopata ,come disse lei di fronte alle paure di lui."cosa vuoi che succeda per qualche scopata" in cui lui le permette di allargarsi,di parlare di figli,di amore,di vita insieme per il semplice motivo che lui bastardamente godeva e si crogiolava nel sentirsi in quel centro per poi stroncarla al novantesimo minuto,è ovvio che alla fine lei che credeva di essere stata convincente si è incazzata come una iena.Lui è stato stronzo a permetterle di pontificare su cose che lui non aveva intenzione di concedere ,solo  per il gusto di sentirsi adulato.
Lei Si incazza perché lui non si è strappato i capelli ma allo stesso tempo dice che mai avrebbe permesso che lui CI lasciasse (facendo intendere che fosse lei a frenarlo),che dovevano solo scopare perché lei era innamoratissima di suo marito......
Certo che il cretino è lui che non si è reso conto delle incoerenza ,delle cose che non quadravano ,dei limiti non rispettati e di quale controllo lei mirava ad avere su di lui,e che ha ottenuto.Lei vedeva che lui gongolava e ci dava dentro.
Per uscire da questa situazione che non reggeva più,ha cercato più volte di dirmelo,gli ho chiesto perché,se la voleva lasciare la lasciava e basta .Mi ha risposto che se io lo avessi saputo lei non avrebbe potuto obiettare.Incapace di dirmelo ha pensato di coinvolgere l'amica per fingersi me e mandare l'altra affanculo,anche in questo caso l'amica e non lui avrebbe  dovuto Smazzarsi la situazione..
Alla fine ha confessato e ha rotto con lei all'istante perché ero io ora a fare da scudo.Lei non poteva più dirgli nulla........
Guardate che quando vi dicevo che non ne potevo più perché era immaturo,mica raccontavo balle.
Quando io ho avuto il mio punto di rottura e ho smesso di relazionarmi con lui ,lascio immaginare cosa sono diventata.Sono diventata suo padre che gli diceva stronzo e che non apprezzava ,quindi ciò che non ha mai fatto pagare al padre lo ha fatto pagare a me.Lasciato solo ,lui con il suo carattere così dipendente ,non ha saputo far altro che andare alla deriva.E farmi pagare l'abbandono .


----------



## mistral (30 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto sorridere. In uno  dei primi post in cui parlavo della moglie di lui come di una donna in gamba e intelligente mi massacrarono perché non aveva senso che un'amante parlasse in questi termini di una moglie. A me sembrava normale proprio perché mi sarei stupita che se lui mi piaceva così tanto lui stesse sposato con una scena.
> Stesso motivo per cui sarebbe discriminante per me nella decisione di proseguire un matrimonio sapere che mio marito mi ha tradito con una donna che reputo una scema (non mi viene un termine migliore)


Se incrocio un uomo che mi pare interessante ,conosco la moglie e la reputo scema ,mi scade immediatamente anche lui.Chi mi piace non può avere una moglie brutta e scema perché lui è il legame .


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo che mi sono incazzata con lui.Era evidente che lui era l'anello debole e aveva permesso di farsi calpestare fino al punto che lei non avesse il minimo timore o rispetto .
> É andata a ruota libera con gli insulti e derisioni per settimane,Finche lui esasperato le ha scritto che se intendeva continuare allora lui avrebbe coinvolto nel dialogo anche il marito.La risposta di lei A ME  è stata..."questo è scemo,fallo curare da uno bravo ".
> Una che aveva a casa un marito......che ancora   ha ,con cui si ritrae in scene quotidiane di tanto amore.
> Questo rende chiaro quanto lei avesse la percezione (giusta di averlo in pugno).
> ...


A parte che dovremmo dormire tutte e due 
Più ti leggo più dal di fuori risulta incomprensibile tenersi un uomo così
Ma appunto dal di fuori, tu avrai motivazioni che puoi comprendere solo tu
A me basterebbe molto meno di quello che ha permesso lui per decidere che non posso stare con un uomo così


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se incrocio un uomo che mi pare interessante ,conosco la moglie e la reputo scema ,mi scade immediatamente anche lui.Chi mi piace non può avere una moglie brutta e scema perché lui è il legame .


Concordo. Ma per quel che mi riguarda vale anche che non mi può tradire con una scema.
Sul bello e brutto trovo sua soggettivo e non mi pongo il problema.
Edit: o con una che non ha chiaro il suo posto e che si permette di mettere bocca sulla nostra vita o su di me. E se glielo permetti con me hai chiuso


----------



## Foglia (30 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Concordo. Ma per quel che mi riguarda vale anche che non mi può tradire con una scema.
> Sul bello e brutto trovo sua soggettivo e non mi pongo il problema.
> Edit: o con una che non ha chiaro il suo posto e che si permette di mettere bocca sulla nostra vita o su di me. E se glielo permetti con me hai chiuso


Considero questo principio un buon principio. Ma non so quanto sia applicabile. Mi spiego: e' evidente che se andiamo a cercare in un altro cio' che non abbiamo a casa, ma l'altro non lo vogliamo lasciare, come minimo dovremmo essere in grado di non considerarlo uno scemo, ne' permettere all'amante di considerarlo tale. Però ho qualche dubbio sulla effettività di questo meccanismo. Se ti tradisco, magari non ti considero scemo, però è anche vero che un po' scemo ti faccio. Al contempo e' vero che non dovrei considerare l'amante uno scemo, però mica mi metterei a fare una valutazione preventiva della intelligenza della moglie, per frequentarlo. E non credo neppure che chi si accompagna ad uno scemo o ad una scema sia per proprietà transitiva scemo/a.

Insomma. Per me bisogna un attimo contestualizzare. Si sta parlando di relazioni dove si finisce perlopiù a letto, mica a disquisire sui massimi sistemi filosofici della vita. Con questo non dico che non sia possibile uno scambio 

Credo eh. Parlo da profana.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Considero questo principio un buon principio. Ma non so quanto sia applicabile. Mi spiego: e' evidente che se andiamo a cercare in un altro cio' che non abbiamo a casa, ma l'altro non lo vogliamo lasciare, come minimo dovremmo essere in grado di non considerarlo uno scemo, ne' permettere all'amante di considerarlo tale. Però ho qualche dubbio sulla effettività di questo meccanismo. Se ti tradisco, magari non ti considero scemo, però è anche vero che un po' scemo ti faccio. Al contempo e' vero che non dovrei considerare l'amante uno scemo, però mica mi metterei a fare una valutazione preventiva della intelligenza della moglie, per frequentarlo. E non credo neppure che chi si accompagna ad uno scemo o ad una scema sia per proprietà transitiva scemo/a.
> 
> Insomma. Per me bisogna un attimo contestualizzare. Si sta parlando di relazioni dove si finisce perlopiù a letto, mica a disquisire sui massimi sistemi filosofici della vita. Con questo non dico che non sia possibile uno scambio
> 
> Credo eh. Parlo da profana.


Intanto non sempre cerchi quello che non hai. Mai pensato che mio marito sua scemo o non sarei rimasta con lui. 
Per quel che riguarda me in una relazione c'è prima una base di conoscenza 
Se anche non ci fosse nel momento in cui ti frequenti percepisci come l'altro é
Quando ho fatto il mio esempio entrando qui era perché conoscevo la moglie quindi il mio "giudizio" non era su cose riportate da lui
Sinceramente non apprezzerei un uomo che mentre sta con me denigra la moglie e sicuramebte non accetterei una sola parola su mio marito non richiesta.
E se fossi tradita mi aspetterei la stessa sensibilità dal mio compagno e sarebbe un bel ago della bilancia nel decidere se tentare un riavvicinamento o no.


----------



## Foglia (30 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto non sempre cerchi quello che non hai. Mai pensato che mio marito sua scemo o non sarei rimasta con lui. Per quel che riguarda me in una relazione c'è prima una base di conoscenza Se anche non ci fosse nel momento in cui ti frequenti percepisci come l'altro éQuando ho fatto il mio esempio entrando qui era perché conoscevo la moglie quindi il mio "giudizio" non era su cose riportate da luiSinceramente non apprezzerei un uomo che mentre sta con me denigra la moglie e sicuramebte non accetterei una sola parola su mio marito non richiesta.E se fossi tradita mi aspetterei la stessa sensibilità dal mio compagno e sarebbe un bel ago della bilancia nel decidere se tentare un riavvicinamento o no.


Ma occhei. Sono d'accordo su quanto dici.Non pensi però che nel tradire sia un po' insita la componente del "far scemo" l'altro?

Edit: anche se non è voluto, lo preciso.


----------



## mistral (30 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> A parte che dovremmo dormire tutte e due
> Più ti leggo più dal di fuori risulta incomprensibile tenersi un uomo così
> Ma appunto dal di fuori, tu avrai motivazioni che puoi comprendere solo tu
> A me basterebbe molto meno di quello che ha permesso lui per decidere che non posso stare con un uomo così


Si è cacciato in una faccenda che non è stato minimamente in grado di gestire. Ne per lui,ne per me ,ne per l'altra.
L'altra era avvezza e senza scrupoli.Anche stronza e parecchio vendicativa,gli sparava addosso tanto sapeva che lui stava in un angolo.Lui attonito perché lei gli si era presentata con un'altra faccia,lei era quella buona ,dolce ,comprensiva .Ero io la stronza.In un nano secondo tutto è cambiato e l'altra ha mostrato l'altra parte di se meno gradevole.
Non credo mi abbia mai tradito prima,ha fatto casini un un campo a lui sconosciuto.Chi ha incontrato e non ha saputo valutare ci ha marciato e si è presa tutti gli spazi che voleva.
Come quegli uomini coglioni che scopano con l'amante che rimane incinta e poi si disperato  del casino,minacciano ,impongono l'aborto.Incapacità di circoscrivere le situazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Si è cacciato in una faccenda che non è stato minimamente in grado di gestire. Ne per lui,ne per me ,ne per l'altra.
> L'altra era avvezza e senza scrupoli.Anche stronza e parecchio vendicativa,gli sparava addosso tanto sapeva che lui stava in un angolo.Lui attonito perché lei gli si era presentata con un'altra faccia,lei era quella buona ,dolce ,comprensiva .Ero io la stronza.In un nano secondo tutto è cambiato e l'altra ha mostrato l'altra parte di se meno gradevole.
> Non credo mi abbia mai tradito prima,ha fatto casini un un campo a lui sconosciuto.Chi ha incontrato e non ha saputo valutare ci ha marciato e si è presa tutti gli spazi che voleva.
> Come quegli uomini coglioni che scopano con l'amante che rimane incinta e poi si disperato  del casino,minacciano ,impongono l'aborto.Incapacità di circoscrivere le situazioni.


Mi è chiaro. Quello che non é chiaro a me e ripeto a me è come si faccia a restare con una persona che non ha saputo valutare la nostra posizione rispetto a quella dell'amante
Guarda che il fatto che lei fosse una syronza é un'aggravante per lui non un'attenuante


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Si è cacciato in una faccenda che non è stato minimamente in grado di gestire. Ne per lui,ne per me ,ne per l'altra.
> L'altra era avvezza e senza scrupoli.Anche stronza e parecchio vendicativa,gli sparava addosso tanto sapeva che lui stava in un angolo.Lui attonito perché lei gli si era presentata con un'altra faccia,lei era quella buona ,dolce ,comprensiva .Ero io la stronza.In un nano secondo tutto è cambiato e l'altra ha mostrato l'altra parte di se meno gradevole.
> Non credo mi abbia mai tradito prima,ha fatto casini un un campo a lui sconosciuto.Chi ha incontrato e non ha saputo valutare ci ha marciato e si è presa tutti gli spazi che voleva.
> Come quegli uomini coglioni che scopano con l'amante che rimane incinta e poi si disperato  del casino,minacciano ,impongono l'aborto.Incapacità di circoscrivere le situazioni.


Che roba mistral...:unhappy:

..sto pensando, mentre ti leggo, che la cosa che IN ME avrebbe completamente distrutto la stima in lui, la fierezza di lui, e quindi ogni possibilità di una relazione simmetrica e di conseguenza portato  alla fine della relazione stessa, sarebbe stato non il casino combinato con lei. 

Ma il fatto che sia venuto da TE a cercare scudo. 

Non lo farei da traditrice. SE mi metto nei casini tradendo, il bersaglio resta su di me. E non solo tradendo. Nelle cose mie il bersaglio resta su di me, ad ogni costo. 

Men che meno riuscirei a sentire nutrita la stima in una persona che mi usa come scudo. Perchè non è in grado di fare il bersaglio. Situazione in cui si è messo eh. Se ti sei messo nella posizione di bersaglio, allora fai bene il bersaglio. 

Eppure tu, da questa cosa, pare anche ne sei uscita confermata, sula tua potenza. Per certi versi. 

E parli di lei e di lui...Mi stupisce moltissimo questa cosa. 

Sembra che tu ti dia un ruolo come "difensore" di lui. E non come individuo che valuta. Come è giusto che si valuti in queste situazioni. 

Sai che io non riuscirei? 
Non riuscirei più a considerarlo un compagno degno. 

E non per il tradimento. Ripeto. 

Ma per il fatto che non è riuscito a fare da solo. Non mi sentirei al sicuro con lui.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma occhei. Sono d'accordo su quanto dici.Non pensi però che nel tradire sia un po' insita la componente del "far scemo" l'altro?
> 
> Edit: anche se non è voluto, lo preciso.


Per quel che mi riguarda , mai

Far "fuori" da quella dinamica relazionale sicuramente
È non dico sia più bello, probabilmente è il contrario

Far "scemo" no

E se avessi una relazione con una donna che così considera il marito, farei scema lei che ci sta insieme.

Le donne con cui mi son relazionato, se avessi detto una sola parola di dileggio verso il marito, mi avrebbero incenerito


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma occhei. Sono d'accordo su quanto dici.Non pensi però che nel tradire sia un po' insita la componente del "far scemo" l'altro?
> 
> Edit: anche se non è voluto, lo preciso.


Non fai scemo. 

Imbrogli. Menti. Ed è voluto il farlo. Mentire, intendo. 
Pensato e, se sei un minimo attento, anche ben programmato e costruito in modo da ridurre i rischi. 

Non puoi far scemo chi non è scemo. 

L'altro non ha responsabilità sul fatto che si menta. Per fare cose per se stessi. 
Non si trasforma in scemo perchè non vede la menzogna. 

E far cose, egoisticamente, per se stessi, mentire, non rende scemo nessun altro. 

Non è una gara fra chi è scemo e chi non lo è. Secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma occhei. Sono d'accordo su quanto dici.Non pensi però che nel tradire sia un po' insita la componente del "far scemo" l'altro?
> 
> Edit: anche se non è voluto, lo preciso.


Anche  nell'andare al concerto di Vasco, mentre hai detto che vai a dormire da tua cugina c'è far scemi i genitori. Però non pensi che i genitori siano scemi, ti senti abile tu a ricavarti uno spazio di libertà nonostante loro.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Si è cacciato in una faccenda che non è stato minimamente in grado di gestire. Ne per lui,ne per me ,ne per l'altra.
> L'altra era avvezza e senza scrupoli.Anche stronza e parecchio vendicativa,gli sparava addosso tanto sapeva che lui stava in un angolo.Lui attonito perché lei gli si era presentata con un'altra faccia,lei era quella buona ,dolce ,comprensiva .Ero io la stronza.In un nano secondo tutto è cambiato e l'altra ha mostrato l'altra parte di se meno gradevole.
> Non credo mi abbia mai tradito prima,ha fatto casini un un campo a lui sconosciuto.Chi ha incontrato e non ha saputo valutare ci ha marciato e si è presa tutti gli spazi che voleva.
> Come quegli uomini coglioni che scopano con l'amante che rimane incinta e poi si disperato  del casino,minacciano ,impongono l'aborto.Incapacità di circoscrivere le situazioni.


E poi dici che in questo modo non ha salvato il padre!
Lo vedi che così il traditore no è cattivo, ma solo ingenuo e debole? 
In questo modo il padre traditore e temuto viene ridimensionato.

Sei talmente impegnata a trovare una spiegazione che salvi te e il tuo matrimonio in cui tu sì sei stata un po' denigrante nei suoi confronti (insieme ai figli!) ma tutto giustificato dalla sua ignavia (ma quest'uomo immaturo te lo sei sposato tu e ci sarà stato un motivo per cui ti è piaciuto così immaturo...) che non vuoi vedere una ragione che sia fuori da te.
Ovviamente non puoi e non devi sostituirti a lui anche in questa opera di analisi, ma potresti avere dei dubbi rispetto al quadro che hai dipinto e magari sostenere lui nel considerare una terapia che possa aiutarlo a capirsi oltre a "sono stato un coglione cercando qualcuna che mi dicesse che non sono coglione" cosa che riconoscerai è improbabile che lo possa aiutare.


----------



## Foglia (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche  nell'andare al concerto di Vasco, mentre hai detto che vai a dormire da tua cugina c'è far scemi i genitori. Però non pensi che i genitori siano scemi, ti senti abile tu a ricavarti uno spazio di libertà nonostante loro.


Certo. Però mi sembra si stia confondendo lo scopo  (che non è certo far scemo il coniuge, almeno nella maggior parte dei casi, bensì appunto prendersi uno spazio di libertà) da quello che è, se vogliamo, un effetto collaterale del tradimento.In quel "mentire" o "imbrogliare" l'altro vedo tanto un gioco di parole per non parlare di  "far scemo" l'altro. E ripeto: magari non è intenzionale. Però in quell'imbroglio per forza coesiste la presunzione di essere talmente furbi da poterlo perpetuare. Il che vuol dire che si ritiene l'altro meno furbo di noi. E quindi lo si fa scemo. Anche se scemo non lo e'.Mi pare che sostenere il contrario sia un gioco di terminologia.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Certo. Però mi sembra si stia confondendo lo scopo  (che non è certo far scemo il coniuge, almeno nella maggior parte dei casi, bensì appunto prendersi uno spazio di libertà) da quello che è, se vogliamo, un effetto collaterale del tradimento.In quel "mentire" o "imbrogliare" l'altro vedo tanto un gioco di parole per non parlare di  "far scemo" l'altro. E ripeto: magari non è intenzionale. Però in quell'imbroglio per forza coesiste la presunzione di essere talmente furbi da poterlo perpetuare. Il che vuol dire che si ritiene l'altro meno furbo di noi. E quindi lo si fa scemo. Anche se scemo non lo e'.Mi pare che sostenere il contrario sia un gioco di terminologia.


Ma no! È proprio come quando si raccontano balle ai genitori!
Certamente quando si fa con i genitori c'è la componente di liberarsi di una condizione di dipendenza anche psicologica dovuta alla asimmetria relazionale per crescere. Non è da escludere che possa esserci anche una componente simile in un rapporto di coppia. Ma io credo che l'inganno, che è tanto insopportabile per il tradito e percepito anche come un voler far passare per scemo, non venga percepito così dal traditore.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

Io in effetti penso che il tradimento sia una espressione di immaturità e di bisogno di affrancamento. Una forma di sperimentazione e di crescita di sé che inevitabilmente debba essere fuori dalla coppia. Però non credo che ai traditori piaccia vederla così.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che roba mistral...:unhappy:
> 
> ..sto pensando, mentre ti leggo, che la cosa che IN ME avrebbe completamente distrutto la stima in lui, la fierezza di lui, e quindi ogni possibilità di una relazione simmetrica e di conseguenza portato  alla fine della relazione stessa, sarebbe stato non il casino combinato con lei.
> 
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda , mai
> 
> Far "fuori" da quella dinamica relazionale sicuramente
> È non dico sia più bello, probabilmente è il contrario
> ...


Quoto


----------



## mistral (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi dici che in questo modo non ha salvato il padre!
> Lo vedi che così il traditore no è cattivo, ma solo ingenuo e debole?
> In questo modo il padre traditore e temuto viene ridimensionato.
> 
> ...


Brunetta...avevamo 15 anni.Aveva mille buoni propositi.Non parliamo di un uomo che mi sono scelta già confezionato .
A 20 anni è diventato capo famiglia .La madre gli ha parato il culo per  anni ,sono stata tenuta all'oscuro di molte cose .Quando avevano l'acqua alla gola venivo informata e "pregata" di intervenire .Se ti racconto la fine  del fratello ,anche lui capace solo ad affidarsi è evitare le responsabilità,ti strapperesti i capelli .Si è sfortunatamente  affidato ad una manipolatrice ,quelle personalità non possono fare altrimenti che non aggrapparsi a qualcuno.Non sono autonomi purtroppo.....


----------



## mistral (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi dici che in questo modo non ha salvato il padre!
> Lo vedi che così il traditore no è cattivo, ma solo ingenuo e debole?
> In questo modo il padre traditore e temuto viene ridimensionato.
> 
> ...


Il traditore,come tutte le persone può essere buono o cattivo .Lui non si allontana minimamente alla cattiveria ,al sadismo e al cinismo del padre .
Ma proprio anno luce sotto molti aspetti .
Se quello fosse stato il meccanismo salvifico ,avrebbe dovuto fare ben altro .
Poi aspettare 30 anni per salvare il padre mi pare assurdo.
Ero io che lo avevo abbandonato a se stesso ,che lo criticavo.Non  potevo passarla liscia come il padre che con la morte si è defilato lasciando a loro  tutte le tragiche conseguenze delle sue gesta.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Brunetta...avevamo 15 anni.Aveva mille buoni propositi.Non parliamo di un uomo che mi sono scelta già confezionato .
> A 20 anni è diventato capo famiglia .La madre gli ha parato il culo per  anni ,sono stata tenuta all'oscuro di molte cose .Quando avevano l'acqua alla gola venivo informata e "pregata" di intervenire .Se ti racconto la fine  del fratello ,anche lui capace solo ad affidarsi è evitare le responsabilità,ti strapperesti i capelli .Si è sfortunatamente  affidato ad una manipolatrice ,quelle personalità non possono fare altrimenti che non aggrapparsi a qualcuno.Non sono autonomi purtroppo.....


Cresciuti insieme e accomodati insieme, nel senso che tu sei stata parte della sua crescita e lui della tua. Però vi è una corresponsabilità. Non eravate obbligati a stare insieme e a continuare a farlo, non siete pakistani, comunque ti è andato bene il modo in cui lui si incastrava facendoti sentire competente.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il traditore,come tutte le persone può essere buono o cattivo .Lui non si allontana minimamente alla cattiveria ,al sadismo e al cinismo del padre .
> Ma proprio anno luce sotto molti aspetti .
> Se quello fosse stato il meccanismo salvifico ,avrebbe dovuto fare ben altro .
> Poi aspettare 30 anni per salvare il padre mi pare assurdo.
> Ero io che lo avevo abbandonato a se stesso ,che lo criticavo.Non  potevo passarla liscia come il padre che con la morte si è defilato lasciando a loro  tutte le tragiche conseguenze delle sue gesta.


Tieniti la spiegazione che ti piace.


----------



## mistral (30 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che roba mistral...:unhappy:
> 
> ..sto pensando, mentre ti leggo, che la cosa che IN ME avrebbe completamente distrutto la stima in lui, la fierezza di lui, e quindi ogni possibilità di una relazione simmetrica e di conseguenza portato  alla fine della relazione stessa, sarebbe stato non il casino combinato con lei.
> 
> ...


Mi ha chiesto di dargli una possibilità di rimediare e dimostrare ciò che aveva finalmente compreso .
Non avevo fretta di scappare e ho deciso di stare a guardare.Ad oggi ho visto molte più cose positive che non in anni.Non l'Eden ma qualcosa di bello sopratutto per lui.
In quanto al bastarmi e ad essere la persona di riferimento  ci sono abituata da sempre.Non so perché ma la gente intorno ha sempre avuto anche troppa stima delle mie decisioni.Una motrice che ad un certo punto si è ritrovata una fila interminabile di vagoni da trainare .Una terapia psicologica mi ha insegnato a staccarne parecchi e lasciarli  al loro destino .Cosa che prima non sarei riuscita a fare.Uno di questi vagoni belli pesanti era mio marito che mi ha accusata di averlo abbandonato anzi,di avere una relazione con qualcun'altro.S'e agganciato a una motrice che da un paio di anni mostrava il gancio in bella vista.
Vedremo.Da qualche parte tutto questo ci porterà


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il traditore,come tutte le persone può essere buono o cattivo .Lui non si allontana minimamente alla cattiveria ,al sadismo e al cinismo del padre .
> Ma proprio anno luce sotto molti aspetti .
> Se quello fosse stato il meccanismo salvifico ,avrebbe dovuto fare ben altro .
> Poi aspettare 30 anni per salvare il padre mi pare assurdo.
> Ero io che lo avevo abbandonato a se stesso ,che lo criticavo.Non  potevo passarla liscia come il padre che con la morte si è defilato lasciando a loro  tutte le tragiche conseguenze delle sue gesta.


Gli errori di battitura sono interessanti 


mistral ha detto:


> Mi ha chiesto di dargli una possibilità di rimediare e dimostrare ciò che aveva finalmente compreso .
> Non avevo fretta di scappare e ho deciso di stare a guardare.Ad oggi ho visto molte più cose positive che non in anni.Non l'Eden ma qualcosa di bello sopratutto per lui.
> In quanto al bastarmi e ad essere la persona di riferimento  ci sono abituata da sempre.Non so perché ma la gente intorno ha sempre avuto anche troppa stima delle mie decisioni.Una motrice che ad un certo punto si è ritrovata una fila interminabile di vagoni da trainare .Una terapia psicologica mi ha insegnato a staccarne parecchi e lasciarli  al loro destino .Cosa che prima non sarei riuscita a fare.Uno di questi vagoni belli pesanti era mio marito che mi ha accusata di averlo abbandonato anzi,di avere una relazione con qualcun'altro.S'e agganciato a una motrice che da un paio di anni mostrava il gancio in bella vista.
> Vedremo.Da qualche parte tutto questo ci porterà


Lo vedi che TU sei accentratrice e ne ricavi sì fatica, ma senso di competenza?
Infatti neanche adesso vuoi abbandonare quel ruolo.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io in effetti penso che il tradimento sia una espressione di immaturità e di bisogno di affrancamento. Una forma di sperimentazione e di crescita di sé che inevitabilmente debba essere fuori dalla coppia. Però non credo che ai traditori piaccia vederla così.


Si può vedere da mille angolazioni.

Certo lo sguardo decisivo è sempre il proprio.

Senza sconti e senza paura.

Anche dire: "ero immaturo" è in ipotesi un po' come aver paura di quel qualcosa che ci ha guidato, e catalogarlo subito x rassicurarsi sulla "innocenza" di quell'evento (peccato di gioventù)

Certo c'è il silenzio. La cosa taciuta. È inevitabile

Come una moglie che rifiuta una avance e non ne parla al marito.

C'è silenzio uguale, la differenza è che è stata "brava" e quindi il silenzio magari va bene

Se uno non ha fatto nulla, anche il silenzio è il tacere diventa na stronzata trascurabile, anche se dentro di sé quella moglie "nega" al marito una montagna di sensazioni che potrebbe aver provato, tacendole


----------



## mistral (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli errori di battitura sono interessanti
> 
> Lo vedi che TU sei accentratrice e ne ricavi sì fatica, ma senso di competenza?
> Infatti neanche adesso vuoi abbandonare quel ruolo.


Erano semplicemente richieste che riuscivo ad esaudire brillantemente .Poi si sparge la voce e ti senti stronza a dire di no .Poi è troppo e scoppi e la gente si incazza perché scoppi per così poco.....
Questo mi faceva incazzare  di mio marito,pensare di potermi chiedere tutto,che io non avessi limiti e considerare cattiveria quando non ho più voluto e potuto andare oltre .
Da un paio di anni godo ogni tanto  nel mostrarmi ignorante ed incompetente e anche stronza.Ma non posso stravolgermi più  di tanto.
Ma va decisamente meglio .Anzi,sto oziando anche troppo.Lui aiuta molto e non sparisce più nei momenti clou.Non deve più scappare per evitare il confronto ,tutto è stato detto


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si può vedere da mille angolazioni.
> 
> Certo lo sguardo decisivo è sempre il proprio.
> 
> ...


Passami un po' della capacità di provare sensazioni per esperienze risibili.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Erano semplicemente richieste che riuscivo ad esaudire brillantemente .Poi si sparge la voce e ti senti stronza a dire di no .Poi è troppo e scoppi e la gente si incazza perché scoppi per così poco.....
> Questo mi faceva incazzare  di mio marito,pensare di potermi chiedere tutto,che io non avessi limiti e considerare cattiveria quando non ho più voluto e potuto andare oltre .
> Da un paio di anni godo ogni tanto  nel mostrarmi ignorante ed incompetente e anche stronza.Ma non posso stravolgermi più  di tanto.
> Ma va decisamente meglio .Anzi,sto oziando anche troppo.Lui aiuta molto e non sparisce più nei momenti clou.Non deve più scappare per evitare il confronto ,tutto è stato detto


Non hai idea della voglia di abbracciarti che mi susciti. Però guardi sempre dalla parte opposta a quella che ti viene indicata.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Passami un po' della capacità di provare sensazioni per esperienze risibili.



Se x te venire corteggiata, pensata, coperta di pensieri da un'altra persona è una esperienza risibile, ne prendo atto.

Ma ti posso assicurare (e qui sono sicuro x quel nulla di esperienza che ho) che non è così x tutte. 

Ci sono donne sposate x cui questa esperienza che tu battezzi come "risibile" può esser sconvolgente.

Al di là che vi aderisca materialmente o meno


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se x te venire corteggiata, pensata, coperta di pensieri da un'altra persona è una esperienza risibile, ne prendo atto.
> 
> Ma ti posso assicurare (e qui sono sicuro x quel nulla di esperienza che ho) che non è così x tutte.
> 
> ...


Se un uomo non mi interessa e glielo comunico se continua a coprire di pensieri procura si sensazioni, ma non piacevoli.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se un uomo non mi interessa e glielo comunico se continua a coprire di pensieri procura si sensazioni, ma non piacevoli.


Si... ok.. ma.. non è esattamente questo il caso che descrivevo, mi pare lampante

E soprattutto non parlavo di te, ne di nessuno nello specifico


----------



## mistral (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai idea della voglia di abbracciarti che mi susciti. Però guardi sempre dalla parte opposta a quella che ti viene indicata.


Mmm,non amo mica tanto gli abbracci.Sono un gatto.
Mio marito ne patisce


----------



## mistral (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai idea della voglia di abbracciarti che mi susciti. Però guardi sempre dalla parte opposta a quella che ti viene indicata.


Ma sai che non capisco più una mazza di quale direzione mi viene indicata 
Navigo a vista che è meglio
Tu cosa mi stai indicando?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma sai che non capisco più una mazza di quale direzione mi viene indicata
> Navigo a vista che è meglio
> Tu cosa mi stai indicando?


Che ovviamente tu sei compartecipe dei problemi di tuo marito perché siete insieme da una vita, ma che probabilmente lui ha cercato una soluzione a problemi più antichi e profondi rispetto a quelli da te individuati.


----------



## mistral (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che ovviamente tu sei compartecipe dei problemi di tuo marito perché siete insieme da una vita, ma che probabilmente lui ha cercato una soluzione a problemi più antichi e profondi rispetto a quelli da te individuati.


Mah,tutto sommato se dopo  una vita da uomo libero con tutte le occasioni che il mondo offre ha fatto quello che ha fatto e pure malamente,direi che non abbia problemi così gravi e se lo fossero  non tocca più a me risolverglieli.(fiuuuuuuuuu..).Ad oggi ho anche troppo di mio da risolvere ,l'aratro ha  portato in superficie anche tanta roba mia che avevo seppellito e manco sapevo più di avere.
Spero che lui abbia estinto questa ipotetica cambiale .Se aveva dubbi e cercava ,spero abbia trovato la conferma che merda è ciò che ha fatto lui,merda ciò che ha fatto il nonno e giù fino ad Adamo.Se non ha risolto nulla ,ha aggiunto qualcos'altro di peggiorativo alla nostra vita per nulla e il male che si è fatto e che è solo suo ,sarà stato utile come una martellata sul pollice.
Io in questi anni le mie considerazioni le ho fatte.Sono gomito a gomito con lui da poco più che bambini ,di lui poco mi sfugge e lo conosco a volte anche troppo bene .Puo sembrare che in quel periodo qualcosa mi sia sfuggito ma è roba che ho lasciato andare io .Per qualche tempo mi sono anche data delle colpe per il mio malgoverno e l'effetto domino che ne è scaturito,ma alla fine so che era necessario per me per non arrivare al punto di disamore che non prevedeva ritorno,ma non ha capito.
Mi sarebbe piaciuto che nella burrasca mi dimostrasse che sapeva stare in piedi da solo ,anche per me.Il capitano coraggioso.Pazienza.
Ora qualche volta posso addirittura osare di appoggiarmi a lui.Conquiste.


----------



## mistral (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli errori di battitura sono interessanti
> 
> Lo vedi che TU sei accentratrice e ne ricavi sì fatica, ma senso di competenza?
> Infatti neanche adesso vuoi abbandonare quel ruolo.


Non è un errore di battitura ,sono due frasi strutturate in modo diverso , cambiando idea di esposizione non ho cancellato un pezzo ,ma entrambe le frasi esprimevano lo stesso concetto.Lui non si avvicina all' abominio del padre,come io non mi avvicino alla guerra pubblica della madre.Entrambi ,interrompendo l'usanza di famiglia,non abbiamo permesso il coinvolgimento dei figli 
Con i figli ignari che rispettano e amano il padre spero di aver contribuito a spezzare la catena che questi uomini deboli hanno riversato sui loro figli ,una vita di pane e corna quasi fosse la schifosa norma.
Mio suocero ha speso tempo per convincere me ,allora quindicenne che TUTTI  gli uomini sono così e che fondamentalmente le donne sono tutte puttane.E che suo figlio  da UOMO avrebbe fatto cazzate ma che sarebbe tornato sempre da me .A suo tempo gli risposi che se così fosse stato poteva risparmiarsi la fatica di tornare .Mi ha fregato non andandosene :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah,tutto sommato se dopo  una vita da uomo libero con tutte le occasioni che il mondo offre ha fatto quello che ha fatto e pure malamente,direi che non abbia problemi così gravi e se lo fossero  non tocca più a me risolverglieli.(fiuuuuuuuuu..).Ad oggi ho anche troppo di mio da risolvere ,l'aratro ha  portato in superficie anche tanta roba mia che avevo seppellito e manco sapevo più di avere.
> Spero che lui abbia estinto questa ipotetica cambiale .Se aveva dubbi e cercava ,spero abbia trovato la conferma che merda è ciò che ha fatto lui,merda ciò che ha fatto il nonno e giù fino ad Adamo.Se non ha risolto nulla ,ha aggiunto qualcos'altro di peggiorativo alla nostra vita per nulla e il male che si è fatto e che è solo suo ,sarà stato utile come una martellata sul pollice.
> Io in questi anni le mie considerazioni le ho fatte.Sono gomito a gomito con lui da poco più che bambini ,di lui poco mi sfugge e lo conosco a volte anche troppo bene .Puo sembrare che in quel periodo qualcosa mi sia sfuggito ma è roba che ho lasciato andare io .Per qualche tempo mi sono anche data delle colpe per il mio malgoverno e l'effetto domino che ne è scaturito,ma alla fine so che era necessario per me per non arrivare al punto di disamore che non prevedeva ritorno,ma non ha capito.
> Mi sarebbe piaciuto che nella burrasca mi dimostrasse che sapeva stare in piedi da solo ,anche per me.Il capitano coraggioso.Pazienza.
> Ora qualche volta posso addirittura osare di appoggiarmi a lui.Conquiste.


Ma tu non devi fare niente per lui. Forse potresti appoggiarlo se lui volesse andare oltre una spiegazione facile.


----------



## mistral (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu non devi fare niente per lui. Forse potresti appoggiarlo se lui volesse andare oltre una spiegazione facile.


Magari lui la spiegazione difficile già se l'è data ,con l'augurio che gli permetta di attuare una protezione per se stesso.Glielo auguro perché immagino che non si sia divertito ad uscirne così da quella che doveva essere una boccata d'aria fresca.
Temo avrà già il suo bel da fare a convivere con questo bel regalo che si è fatto e le relative conseguenze,non voglio credere che vada a ricercare altre bastonate.
Una parte di me è andata persa ,deve decidere se avere un po' di cura di quella rimasta ,cura che comprende anche essere un buon custode di se stesso.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per cui è proprio come se ci fossero persone che provano proprio l'impulso di rovinare quello che è bello.


Ci sono.
Non so - non ho gli strumenti per dirlo - se lo facciano volontariamente o meno, se cioè abbiano come principale obiettivo quello di rovinare la vita altrui.
Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi credo che se ne fottano altamente delle conseguenze.


----------

